#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-27
<Omid> salaaam
<Omid> khubid dooostan?
<Omid> man mitunam ye soale windowsi beporsam?
<Omid> man diruz chand saat ba wamp kar kardam
<Omid> emruz har chi talash mikonam too daneshgah be internet vasl sham
<Omid> ba in khata movajeh misham:
<Omid> while trying to retrieve the URL http://...
<hi5> سلام اقایون من تازه امدم می خواستم اکانت اپن وی پی ان خودم رو توی ابونتو راه بندازم فقط pptp ساپورت می کرد کمک می کنید؟
<hi5> سلام اقایون من تازه امدم می خواستم اکانت اپن وی پی ان خودم رو توی ابونتو راه بندازم فقط پی پی تی پی ساپورت می کرد کمک می کنید؟
<ehsan11> salam
<ehsan11> shoma mikhain be vpn vasl beshin?
<ehsan11> سلام دوستان . من لپ تاپ سوزوکی دارم که کارت کرافیکش نصب نمیشه. یعنی visual effect کار نمیکنه. در اتصال به ویديو پرژکتور مشکل داره و در پخش فیلم های با کیفیت و هجم بالا گیر میکنه و جا میمونه. ubuntu 10.04 دارم و این هم lspci منه. ehsan@ehsan-laptop:~/Desktop$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge:
<narcislinux> zohr be kheyr
<lxsameer> ehsan11: lspci et hamun ye zare bud
<Yousha> everplays: ping
<everplays> pong Yousha
<hale> salam
<hale> man virtual box ro nasb kardam ama vaghti tosh ye linux nasb mikonam badan cd ro barad eject nemikone
<hale> che konam?
<ramanK> hale: shoma varede ghesmate setting virtualbox baraye un VM ke darid beshid va ghesmate storage un image CD ke mount shode ro hazf konid
<hale> salam
<hale> bayad ip system ro avaz konam
<hale> ba command mitonam ama niaz be taghyire on ba network connetion daram
<hale> bad inke ip ro dasti midam va ok mikonam be nazar miad ip avaz shode
<hale> ama to ifconfig mibinam ke hamon ip ghabli ro daram
<hale> alo
<hale> mishe komakam konid lotfan?
<the-light> salam hale, ip e NIC ro mikhain avaz konin?
<mn_> man squid nasb kardam hala mikham transparent proxy rah bendazam chejoori?
<mn_> man squid nasb kardam hala mikham transparent proxy rah bendazam chejoori?
<mn_> config iptables ro bizahmat begid
<Duter> salam kasi midone in gnome-panel man chera injori shode?
<Duter> http://www.ecapic.ir/image2/ECA-101227170250.png va http://www.ecapic.ir/image2/ECA-101227170142.png
<Duter> icon switch'ee keyboard oonjori  ghermez shode va natification area ham e paride paien
<Duter> kasi injaro nega mikone asan?
<Duter> ya man daram ba khodam harf mizanam ;-3
<pedram> سلام کسی جی سی سی یاهمون کامپایلرلینوکس روداره؟
<Duter> bebakhshid mesl in ke ax'ha baz nemishan lotfan az http://s20.aks98.com/files/07965963901968072433.png va http://s20.aks98.com/files/26633780733797997635.png bebinid
<ilius> Duter: ye terminal baz kon
<Duter> ilius: khob badesh
<ilius> Duter: bezan: killall gnome-panel ; gnome-panel
<Duter> ilius:
<Duter> ilius:
<ilius> Duter: ?
<Duter> nemishe hezar bar restart kardam
<Duter> nemidonam che dardeshe
<ilius> Duter: ha?
<ilius> Duter: alan un moshkel hast ya nist?
<Duter> ilius: dorost nemishe ba kill kardan
<Duter> ilius:
<Duter> hast
<ilius> Duter: nagoftam dorost mishe
<ilius> Duter: un karo bokon, khoruji e terminal ro bezar
<ilius> Duter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<duter_> ilius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547928/
<duter_> ilius: ?
<ilius> duter_: hmmm
<ilius> duter_: ye bar removesh kon Notification Area ro, dobare add kon
<duter_> ilius:ghablan emtehan kardam, dorost nemishe
<ilius> duter_: kollan panel ro delete kon, dobare add kon :-D
<ilius> duter_: va applet e Main Menu, Notification Area, Clock, ... ro dobare add kon
<duter_> ilius:
<duter_> ilius: alan ye panel dige dorost kardam vali onam intori'ee
<duter_> ::(
<ilius> ajab
<ilius> duter_: rm -R ~/.gconf/apps/panel ~/.gnome2/panel2.d
<ilius> duter_: این دستور رو اجرا کن
<ilius> duter_: بعد لاگ‌آوت کن دوباره وارد شو
<duter__> ilius:
<duter__> ilius: yekish mesl in ke dorost shod
<duter__> vali hazoz icon keyboard dorost nashode :(
<ArmanBM> Salam- age ru Kernel Linux taghiirat Ejad konam bayad badesh Compile konam ya Make konam?
<lxsameer> ArmanBM: farghi nadaran vali are
<alabd> ArmanBM:  aleikom salam , mage codha ghable comile aslan ghabele estefade mitunan bashan?
<ArmanBM> khoob hala ke make kardam lazeme begam ba hasteye jadid biad bala?
<lxsameer> ArmanBM: are hatman
<ArmanBM> chejoory?
<lxsameer> ArmanBM: ama pishnahad mikonam ye kernel compiling guide ro motalee koni
<ArmanBM> Mikham System call ezafe konam. ghablan Compile kardam amma System call ezafe nakardam
<ArmanBM> Error Mide Mige Multiply declaration
<ArmanBM> amma man faghat 1 ki tarif kardam :(!!!!
<lxsameer> ArmanBM: system call ezafe koni .Oo
<ArmanBM> chikar konam projeye ostade :d
<lxsameer> ArmanBM: duste azize man shoma hanuz ba reval e adie kernel compile kardan ashna nisti bad mikhay system call ezafe koni
<ArmanBM> Ostade Gir dade mige ! nomre bekham bayad ezafe konam
<lxsameer> ArmanBM: dar har surat behtare az #kernel estefade koni vali ehtemale ziad behet javab nemidand
<ArmanBM> #kernel chejoorie?
<lxsameer> ArmanBM: khob behtare az ye seri maghaleye paye shuri koni
<lxsameer> ArmanBM: #kernel channel e developer haye kernele
<ArmanBM> ahan eee? eival :x
<ArmanBM> make vmlinux  bzImage  ro koja bayad bezanam?
<ArmanBM> yani koodoom folder?
<lxsameer> ArmanBM: tu folder e source e linux ama ye guide e jadid tar peyda kon
 * lxsameer bayad bere bekhabe
<lxsameer> ArmanBM: man bayad beram bekhabam
<ArmanBM> khili mamnun azat
<ArmanBM> khoda kheiret bede :X
<ArmanBM> shab bekheir :x
<lxsameer> ArmanBM: shab khosh
<mahdavi> سلام به همه
<the-light> salam mahdavi
<the-light> sepehr: bot et ke hame channel haro ghorogh karde bud chi shod? :)
<mahdavi> آقا من یه سوال دارم
<mahdavi> این دکمه های پنجره ها
<mahdavi> مثل دکمه مینیمایز و اینها برای من رفته سمت چپ
<mahdavi> چطوری باید بیارمشون سمت راست؟
<mahdavi> دوستان کسی هست بتونه جواب بده؟
<narcislinux> mahdavi:  ye scrip hast googl bezanid ya to anjoman ham fekonam didam
<mahdavi> پیدا کردم
<mahdavi> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<j4b3r_> in chiye?
<sepehr> the-light: did moshavash shodi sekte kard :p
<mahdavi> j4b3r_: جواب سوال خودمه
<the-light> sepehr: ba ye bot moshavash beshim ke dige bayad berim birun az net!
<j4b3r_> ta alan kesi fast cgi ro roye ubuntu nasb karde?
<nixoeen> j4b3r_: yani chi ?! Fast CGI ke nasb kardani nist, ye feature e ke mitune roo Web Server ha fa'al she
<sepehr> the-light: did shaki shodin, sekte zad ;)
<j4b3r_> midonam ye feautre hast
<j4b3r_> man ba web server nginx kar mikonam
<j4b3r_> ye erore ajib mide
<j4b3r_> fagaht ba fastcgi ham php kar mikone vaqti webserver nginx hast
<the-light> sepehr: ghablesh chizi nagofte budi, bot ha ham ke ghabele etemad nistan ziad!
<sepehr> the-light: man ke shakhsan motevaje nashodam chera enghad hasasiyat ijad shod yeho
 * mahdavi will be back
<sepehr> the-light: hadaf serfan khedmatresani! bud :)) chera ghabele etemad nisan?
<the-light> sepehr: channel ha ke bot ziadi lazem nadaran, bishtar dalilesh ine ke momkene poshte parde khabarei bashe
<sepehr> the-light: khob botha emkanateshun fargh mikone
<sepehr> the-light: che pardeyi? che khabari?
<sepehr> the-light: inja ke hame chi log mishe!
<the-light> sepehr: karaei bishtare in log mitunan konan! :D
<sepehr> the-light: man hamin boto tu ye channele khareji gozoshtam ye shab, kolliam tahvilesh gereftan, ma irania mashkukim be hamechi
<the-light> sepehr: kari mikard mage?
<sepehr> the-light: valla man savadam be un karaye bishtar nemirese, nemidunamam chie, vali khob ta jayi ke midunam har kari ke ye nicke mamuli anjam midaro mitune anjam bede.
<sepehr> the-light: :))
<sepehr> the-light: are ye karayi mikard
<sepehr> the-light: shakhsan be kare man ke miumad
<the-light> sepehr: kharej o iran nadare vaghti bot ziad beshe 1ja bedune tozih ke che mikone hamine
<the-light> alan inja 3 ta bot hast
 * ramanK ba bot haye ziyad moshkel dare
 * ramanK : vali bot sepehr hadeaghal ye fayde i dasht!
<sepehr> the-light: dalil ine ke har kasi ye bot dl mikone mindaze tu channel
<sepehr> the-light: ke karayish ba baghie botha tofiri nemikone
<sepehr> ramanK: eradat ;)
<nixoeen> Ta vaghti BOT ha mozahemati ijad nakonan moshkeli nist
<nixoeen> Mozahemat ijad kardan be man report konid, khodam khafashun mikonam :D
<sepehr> nixoeen: ghabul daram
<sepehr> seen farhang?
<sepehr> messages?
<sepehr> kudumeshun javab dad azin botha?
<nixoeen> !seen farhang
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<ramanK> in badbakht balad nist :))
<sepehr> lubotu3: daset dard nakone ;)
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ramanK> :))
<ramanK> hamin lubotu3 inja chikar mikone?
<ramanK> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sepehr> man chize mashkuki tu fa'aliyate ye bot nemibinam, gheire inke mese oon baba biad be fosh bekeshe o in dastana
<sepehr> remindam mikard un bichare
<sepehr> the-light: kollan hadaf in bud ke bacheha age khosheshun umad estefade konan, ye toolkiti vase channelaye farsi bashe, vali khob feedback nadasht, avalo akhar ham jozve amvale man hesab nemishod :)
<the-light> sepehr: yeki az dusta 1 bot i dasht ke ham flood mikard ham site paein mikeshid ba msf, hala inke aoon kari nemikard yek chize digast
<sepehr|afk> the-light: flood ke taklifesh malume, dar morede in msf iyam ke migio man nemidunam chie, khob man mitunam botamo bendazam tu channele khodam site bekesham payin, site ham ke ba bot biad payin, sakht beshe goft site e. albate man defa nemikonam az budan ya nabudane botha, nazaramo migam serfan
<the-light> sepehr: manzuram in bud in kar o kheyli karo mitune anjam bede bot :)
<the-light> sepehr: manam gharar bud darbare bot e beporsam ke karesh chie ama yadam raft o didam dige nistesh!
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-28
 * dark-sun be mellat salam mikone...
<dark-sun> AliTarihi, ilius سلام خوشکل پسرا
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> jussi: don't you want to say 'welcome' to me? ;)
 * dark-sun is crazy about juss!  
<AliTarihi> سلام بر خورشید تاریک
<dark-sun> :)
<ilius> dark-sun: سلام
<dark-sun> شاعر می‌گه: همه تو صف بنزینن، ولی دعوا سر نفته...
<AliTarihi> شاعرت رو اینجا غلاف کن، توی آف تاپیک رو کن ;)
<AliTarihi> btavakkoli, سلام. تخته لاگ رو محکمتر زدن؟ :P
<kavand> salam
<kavand> kasi tu talar nist?
<kavand> baba ghablana talar faal tar bud
<kavand> alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<AliTarihi> اگه سوالی دارید، بپرسید :) دوستان می بینن :)
<AliTarihi> ممکنه الان پای سیستم نباشن یا مشغول باشن. چت روم که نیست ;)
<kavand> mamnun
<kavand> aziz ye soal
<kavand> ya azizan ke mibinid, ye soal
<kavand> chetor mishe beine kde va gnume swich kard?
<kavand> albate ubuntum gnume hastesh
<kavand> vali suse download kardam
<AliTarihi> نصب شده کی دی ای ؟
<kavand> are az ru konjkavy mogheye nasb kde ro entekhab kardam
<kavand> hala mikham beram ru hamun g khodemun nemitunam, nemikham ham 2bare nasb konam
<AliTarihi> همم
<kavand> baba sad rahmat be hamin ubuntu khodemun
<kavand> ?
<AliTarihi> توی اوبونتو، فقط یک میز کار به صورت پیشفرض هست
<AliTarihi> توی سوزه
<AliTarihi> یا حتی اوبونتو
<kavand> na man alan tu suse am
<AliTarihi> اگه بیشتر از یک میز کار دارید، موقع لاگین، محیط رو انتخاب کنید
<kavand> na lamasab nadaram
<kavand> midunam chi mifarmaiid
<kavand> vali tu kde gij shodam
<kavand> hich kary nemitunam konam
<AliTarihi> موقع لاگین کردن و قبل از ورود،
<kavand> midunam
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> پس چی شده دقیقا؟
<kavand> bebin mogheye nasb kde ro entekhab kardam
<AliTarihi> خب
<kavand> alanam har chy migardam donbale modire miz kar peidash nemikonam
<kavand> tu debian ye modire miz bud h
<kavand> har vaght mikhasty mitunesty mizo avaz koni
<kavand> ubuntu ham ke g hastesh
<kavand> ba hamun kar mikonam
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> خب اسم برنامه رو پیدا کنید باید باشه
<kavand> alan sheitunim gereft raftam soraghe kde
<kavand> hala tush mundam
<AliTarihi> من اسم این برنامه رو نمی دونم :)
<kavand> esmesh yadam nemiad
<kavand> tu forum suse ham raftam nabud
<AliTarihi> Login Screen ?
<kavand> aslan ye soal dige
<kavand> na na
<kavand> ye chize dige
<AliTarihi> اسم برنامه رو می گم
<kavand> aslan ye soal dige
<AliTarihi> gdmsetup
<kavand> tu kde chizy shabihe synaptic daram?
<AliTarihi> این برنامه میز کار رو برای لاگین درست می کنه. اما اگه gdm
<AliTarihi> بالا باشه
<AliTarihi> توی کی دی ای ؟
<AliTarihi> سیناپتیک مال دبیان هست
<AliTarihi> توی سوزه یاست هست
<AliTarihi> yast
<kavand> baba ubu
<kavand> ham dare
<kavand> ok
<AliTarihi> نه کوبونتو نیست
<AliTarihi> باید نصب کنید
<kavand> ye lahze chek konam
<AliTarihi> kpackegekit
<AliTarihi> هست ولی من خودم سیناپتیک رو توی کوبونتو ترجیح می دم
<AliTarihi> dark-sun, گفتم شاعر رو غلاف کن، نه خودت رو :P
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: سلام نه من قطع شدم
<dark-sun> چیزی که گفته بودین ندیدم
<AliTarihi> dark-sun, مهم نیست. :D
<dark-sun> :)
<kavand> agha sharmande
<kavand> bezar ye khurde dige sar be saresh bezaram bebinam chi mishe
<kavand> merc
 * dark-sun ehsas mikone gushesh sangin shode...
<dark-sun> یک سوال فوق برنامه دارم
<dark-sun> واسه کسی که در حال گذروندن دوره‌ی آموزشی نظام وظیفه‌ است می‌شه نامه نوشت؟
<dark-sun> یعنی به دستش می‌رسونن یا نه؟
<AliTarihi> منطقا باید بشه، اما عملا نمی دونم چون تجربه نداشتم :)
<AliTarihi> بعد ربطش به گنو اینه که اون طرف گنو کاره؟ :P
<dark-sun> دقیقا!
<dark-sun> :)
<shahab> salam
<shahab> kasi hast rajbe cpanel be man komak kone
<AliTarihi> سلام. من با سی-پنل کار نکردم هنوز :)
<shahab> man baraye ssh zadan moshgel daram
<shahab> froum ya shite soragh nadari rajbe in mozoh
<lxsameer> shahab: mosgeleto begu kasi balad bashe komaket mikone
<shahab> man to cpanel tanzimat lazem ro baraye ye user anjam dadam ama vaghti khastam ssh bezanam bad az zadan pass access denied mide
<shahab> to doc site khode cpanel gofte bod ba user root  vasl besham ama man ba ye user dige vasl shodam chon baraye user root pass nadashtam
<lxsameer> shahab: khodet ssh dari be server
<shahab> na natonestam vasl besham
<lxsameer> shahab: admin e serveri ?
<shahab> albate moshkel connection nist moshgel user va pass ast
<shahab> man barmigatrdam
<ilius> lxsameer: mage VPS nist?
<ilius> shahab: ^^
<ilius> lxsameer: sorry dada
<lxsameer> ilius: mokhlesetim
 * AliTarihi این وضعیت ظاهر گنوم رو دوست نداره. نشاندهنده‌ها و اپلتها از نصف بیشتر صفحه هم گذشتن :-|
<ilius> ‏AliTarihi: ‫نشاندهنده‌ها چیه؟
<AliTarihi> indicator
<ilius> آها
<AliTarihi> اندیکاتور هم می گن :)
<AliTarihi> خود این اپلت شده ۴۰ درصد پنل!
<ilius> AliTarihi: کشو درست کن بذار توش :-D
<AliTarihi> با یه notification = 10%
<ilius> AliTarihi: drawer
<AliTarihi> خب دیگه به چه دردی می خوره اگه توی کشو باشه :-/
<AliTarihi> اصل نکته اش به اینکه توی دید باشه و گرنه استفاده ای نداره :P
<ilius> AliTarihi: :P
<AliTarihi> خلاصه با این رویکرد گنوم معلوم نیست به کجا بره!
<shahab> bebakhshid
<shahab> chera ama man ba esme domainam dast resi daram behesh
<ilius> AliTarihi: خب دیگه توی زندگی روزمره هم همین مشکل هست. چیزایی که کمتر استفاده میشه باید جایی بذاری که کمتر دید داره. وگرنه شلوغ میشه همه جا
<lxsameer> shahab: chera rabti be moshgel dare ?
<AliTarihi> ilius, اینطوری حتی یه سطل آشغال هم برای جا دادن این همه اپلت به درد نمی خورن!
<AliTarihi> نمی خوره*
<ilius> AliTarihi: خب چرا این همه اپلت می‌ذاری
<AliTarihi> ilius, خب لازم دارم!
<shahab> nemidonam
<shahab> alan bego chiro check konam
<AliTarihi> ilius, خانه از پایبست ویران است
<ilius> AliTarihi: مشکل گنوم چیه؟ این که ویجت دسکتاپ ساپورت نمی‌کنه؟
<lxsameer> pass e root o dari shahab ?
<ilius> AliTarihi: یا اینکه میخوای اندازهٔ اسکرین‌ت رو بزرگتر کنه برات
<AliTarihi> ilius, خیلی چیزای دیگه ساپورت نمی کنه :P
<shahab> man ye user daram ama useram root nist
<lxsameer> AliTarihi: in ham desktop az yeki dige estefade kon
<ilius> AliTarihi: مثلا چی؟
<AliTarihi> ilius, نه مشکل سر autohide
<AliTarihi> هست
<AliTarihi> lxsameer, باقی یا امکانات ندارن یا پایدار نیستن :)
<shahab> \dobare bebakhshid man ye hodode 30 min miram dobare bar migardam
<ilius> AliTarihi: ویجت رو که با اسکرین‌لت هم میشه برطرف کرد
<lxsameer> AliTarihi: motmaeni ?
<AliTarihi> lxsameer, اره :) چون همه اونایی که میشناسم رو تست کردم
<ilius> AliTarihi: چیا قراره هاید بشن؟ و چطوری باید تشخیص بده که کدوما میخوای هاید بشن
<AliTarihi> ilius, خب مشکل ویجت نیست کلا. طراحی اندیکاتور مشکل داره
<AliTarihi> ilius, تعدادشون زیاده بدون autohide :D
<narcislinux> zohr be kheyr
<lxsameer> AliTarihi: hmmm vali man motmaen nistam kheyli desktop haye ziadi ba emkanate fogholade hastesh
<AliTarihi> ظهر نارسیس به خیر
<ilius> AliTarihi: خب این اتو بودنش بر اساس چی میخوای باشه؟
<AliTarihi> lxsameer, مثال ؟
<lxsameer> AliTarihi: hata ba openbox ham mitune ye desktop e khafan sakht
<AliTarihi> ilius, بر اساس بودن پیام یا استفاده
<lxsameer> AliTarihi: awesome , openbox fluxbox KDE lxde va ..  . .
<AliTarihi> locobot_5, اینا رو به جز فلوباکس و اوپن تست کردم. که محیط نیستن فقط مدیر پنجره هستن
<AliTarihi> lxsameer, --^
<dark-sun> گمونم امروز آی اس پی داره باهام حال می‌کنه!
<ilius> AliTarihi: هممم خب اگه مهم نیستن چرا باید باشه اصلا
<AliTarihi> ilius, خب کارشون درام ولی بافرکانس کمتر
<AliTarihi> :)
<AliTarihi> من دکور که نمی زنم
<AliTarihi> دارم کار میکنم :P
<lxsameer> AliTarihi: bahashun mituni desktopi ke dust dari ro besazi ? chi niaz dari ke Gnome aziatet mikone
<ilius> AliTarihi: بعضی هاشون یه آپشن داره که آیکون رو نشون بده یا نه
<AliTarihi> lxsameer, من با awesome
<AliTarihi> کلی کار کردم
<ilius> AliTarihi: یا اینکه چه مواقعی نشون بده
 * dark-sun goes for lunch... (sleep `expr 60 * 15`)
<AliTarihi> ilius, بله، خدا رو شکر بعضیهاشون دارن :D
<ilius> AliTarihi: خلاصه نمیشه یه قاعده کلی برای هاید شدن یا نشدن همشون تعیین کرد
<AliTarihi> اره خب مثل notification
<AliTarihi> داخل کی دی ای عمل کنن باز میشه کاریش کرد
<AliTarihi> ولی همچین چیزی ندیدم هنوز
<AliTarihi> مگه کشو بذارم =))
<ilius> AliTarihi: منظورت رو نفهمیدم
<AliTarihi> autohide in Notification Area
<AliTarihi> مثل ویندوز/کی دی ای
<AliTarihi> که میشه اونایی که کاری باهاشون نداری اتوماتیک جمع بشن
<ilius> AliTarihi: اسم ویندوز رو نیار لطفا :P
<AliTarihi> مثال طراحیه. دیگه ویندوز / لینوکس راه ننداز ؛د)
<ilius> AliTarihi: من هیچ‌وقت نفهمیدم این اتو بودنش بر اساس چه قاعده‌ای هست
<AliTarihi> اصلا بذاره من تعیین کنم
<ilius> بفرما
<AliTarihi> قاعده نمی خوام، امکان می خوام که نداره هنوز
<ilius> خب میگی اتوهاید
<AliTarihi> مثلا فرض کن الان اندیکاتور پیام برای چی باید توی پنل باشه وقتی کسی بهم پیام نداده :)
<AliTarihi> نمی تونم حذفش کنم چون یهو یکی پیام میده نیست
<AliTarihi> ilius, یه کم کی دی ای یا اگه از اون خیلی بدت می اد با ویندوز کار کن :P
<ilius> AliTarihi: آیکون پیدجین منظورته؟
<AliTarihi> indicator
<AliTarihi> توی ۱۰.۱۰
<ilius> AliTarihi: من اصلا اونو ندارم :-/
<AliTarihi> خب همون دیگه
<AliTarihi> واسه اینه که حرفم واضح نیست :)
<ilius> AliTarihi: نکنه به مونو وابسته‌س
 * ilius hamun aval mono ro pak kard
<AliTarihi> نه خدای نکرده
<AliTarihi> بذار تست کنم
<ilius> AliTarihi: پکیج خاصی داره؟
<narcislinux> ilius: add to panel  indicator applet
<ilius> narcislinux: نداره
<narcislinux> ilius:  mage ubuntu chandid ?
<ilius> narcislinux: نه
<ilius> narcislinux: :-D
<ilius> narcislinux: arch
<narcislinux> lol
<narcislinux> ok
<ramanK> gahi vaghta adam akhbare jalebi mishnave : http://open.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2010/12/27/421556
<AliTarihi> ilius, نه مربوط نیست خدا روشکر
<ramanK> viladimier Putin yek sanado dade be dolat baraye ejra ke baes mishe edarate dolati rusiye teye ye barname az 2011 ta 2015 be linux montaghel beshan
<ramanK> dar zemn gofte shode ye repository melli ham dar rusiye ijad beshe
<ramanK> shayad in mozu tasiri ham ruye dolate iran bezare
<lxsameer> ramanK: omran
<ilius> oh
<ramanK> lxsameer: vaghti rusiye va chin az in kara mikonan Iran ham yejurish mishe ;)
<narcislinux> ramanK:  50 sal dige
<ilius> engar mogheye compile e gnome-session bayad in indicator-appler faal beshe
<ramanK> narcislinux: inam nazariye :D
<lxsameer> ramanK: ama pul age tush bashe ina ham yejurishun mishe
<ramanK> vali jalebe ke ruziye hamchin tasmimi gerefte va inke putin shakhsan ino gofte be nazar miyad jeddi bashe
<the-light> ilius: kojaei ke flag dare? :)
<ramanK> rusiye*
<ilius> gnome-session-ubuntu and gnome-session are in conflict. Remove gnome-session? [y/N]
<ilius> :-/
<AliTarihi> احتمالا یه تعدادی بک دور پیدار کردن یا کمبود بودجه :P
<ilius> engar ebdae ubuntu hast
<ramanK> ilius: remove both ;)
<AliTarihi> ramanK, همین الان ترکیه در حجم خوبی از گنو/لینوکس پاردوس استفاده می کنه
<AliTarihi> ilius, اره از تراوشات اوبونتو توی گنوم هست که بعدش خورد به یونیتی
<ramanK> AliTarihi: kollan tu keshvare jalebi zendegi mikonim ;)
<lxsameer> baba injuri nagin maham linux e sharifo darim :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<AliTarihi> ramanK, حالا جالب یا نه، ترکیه، برزیل لینوکس استفاده می کنن
<AliTarihi> lxsameer, لینوکس خوبیه اما کپی رایت نباشه کسی خیلی اهمیت نمی ده
<ramanK> AliTarihi: security matters
<AliTarihi> کلا ویندوز هزار تومنی (یا مجانی) یک مشکل عمده توی رواج لینوکسه
<lxsameer> AliTarihi: kojash khube mard khoda toman ru prozhash kharj kardan malum nashod koja raft
<AliTarihi> ramanK, همون بک دور دیگه :D
<ramanK> AliTarihi: manzure khassi ke nadashti ? ;) (OpenBSD)
<AliTarihi> lxsameer, راندمان مالیش جالب نیست اما یه چیزی تو مایه های زیرساخت دارن
<AliTarihi> ramanK, از صنعت ادبی تلمیح استفاده کردم :P
<ramanK> kollan varedate narmafzar be keshvar tolid konande dakheilo badbakht karde !
<AliTarihi> ramanK, یه کمی کنایه هم داشت :D
<lxsameer> AliTarihi: ta vaghti tu in mamlekat hamechi parti bazi basheo kar daste kasani bashe ke ru ye seri masael raftan tu prozhe az in behtar nemishe
<AliTarihi> ramanK, کپی رایت نه واردات
<AliTarihi> واردات خوبه، اما با کپی رایت!
<AliTarihi> یه بار این دی وی دی های لورد رو تخمینی جمع زدیم از نظر لیسانس، در حد چند ده هزار دلاره
<AliTarihi> شایدم به صد می رسید نمی دونم :-/
<ramanK> AliTarihi: na , manzuram hamun varedate
<ramanK> AliTarihi: kodom tolid konande mitune ba mahsulate company haye bozorg reghabat kone ?
<AliTarihi> خب منم منظورم کپی رایته!
<ramanK> daghigham mesle vaziyate sanaye dige , ma nemitunim TV tolid konim chon vaghean nemishe reghabat kard
<AliTarihi> ramanK, قطعا نمی تونه، کماکان که توی خارج هم رقیبها برای محصولات زیاد نیستن. اما دلیل استفاده از نرم افزارهای داخلی یکی بحث پشتبیانی هست، امنیت و هزینه
<AliTarihi> از نظر نرم افزار شاید
<shahab> salam man bargashtam
<ramanK> man fekr konam hazine ziyad ham shayad fargh nakone , dar hale hazer narm afzar haye dakheli kheili gerun hastan
<AliTarihi> بشه کاری کرد. اما صنایع رو نمی دونم چون اصلا اطلاع ندارم
<AliTarihi> ramanK, خب چون توزیع انبوه نمی شن
<AliTarihi> به علاوه اتفاقا خیلی ارزون هستن
<AliTarihi> در مقایسه با نرم افزارهای خارجی
<AliTarihi> مثلا همین بازی گرشاسپ که اومده فکر کنم ۵-۶ هست
<ramanK> narm afzare ketab khune dare mide 80 milion toman , arzune ?!
<AliTarihi> ramanK, اون یک solution
<AliTarihi> هست
<ramanK> narm afzar haye OCR tarafe yek milion toman
<AliTarihi> نرم افزار جامع
<AliTarihi> او سی ار رو قبول دارم، چون بد انحصاریه
<ramanK> hamin hesab dari ha ham kheili balast gheimatesh
<ramanK> ma kollan tu iran ham sejur narm afzare dakheli darim taghriban ke una ham gerune !
<ramanK> ye negahi be bache haye mohandesi bendazid , narmafzar hayi ke estefade mikonan kheili kheili sathe bala va herfei ye
<AliTarihi> خب؟
<ramanK> age una bekhad tu iran tolid beshe sohbat az chand dah milion toman mishe
<ramanK> ye chiz dige:
<AliTarihi> خب واسه اینکه از اول با مجوز کار نکرده
<ramanK> man ba ye nafar sohbat mikardam ye barname nevisi khubi bud nesbatan
<AliTarihi> وقتی همه چی مجانی باشه، خب تولید هم به سمت استفاده از بهترین نرم افزار موجود میره
<ramanK> goft ma ye poroje dashtim vase narmafzare shabih sazi aerodynamic
<ramanK> goft raftim donbale asatide phizik vase hamkari
<ramanK> akharesh be in natije residim unghadr ostade physic ke takhassose kafi tu in zamine dashte bashe nadarim
 * dark-sun is in sleepy mode [' auto nice process to -6 ']... 
<ramanK> poroje cancel shod
<AliTarihi> خب این مشکل هم همیشه هست :)
<ramanK> dalayele in moshkelat ine ke ma narmafzaro vared mikonim
<ramanK> niyazi vase tolide dakheili nemibinim
<ramanK> vase hamin motekhases nadarim
<ramanK> age narm afzar hamchenan rahat vared beshe hich vaght nemishe reghabat kard
<AliTarihi> خب چرا به قول تو وارد می کنیم؟ به نظرم چون مجانی بوده از روز اوب
<AliTarihi> اول*
<ramanK> doroste amma hamechi in nist
<AliTarihi> دیگه حتی لازم به رفتن به خارج هم نیست. مستقیم دانلود می کنی
<AliTarihi> به نظرم محرک اولیه اینه
<AliTarihi> آدم کی یه چیزی تولید می کنه؟ وقتی بهش نیاز داره
<ramanK> shoma be san'ate otomobil  negah konid , age varedat ba gheimate asli azad beshe iran khodro varshekast mishe
<AliTarihi> اره ورشکست می شه
<AliTarihi> به همین دلیل یه جورایی ازش حمایت میشه
<ramanK> hamin ettefagh baraye software ham mitune biyofte
<AliTarihi> تولید نرم افزار هم توی یه حوزه هایی همینطوریه
 * dark-sun elam mikone iran khodra hamin alanam vaziate khubi nadare! 
<ramanK> pas moshkel faghat copyright nist
<ramanK> moshkel varedate
<AliTarihi> به نظرم مشکل اصلی همینه
<AliTarihi> که کپی رایت نیست
<AliTarihi> حمایت در قدم دوم وجود داره
<AliTarihi> وقتی نیاز وجود نداره، نمیشه نیاز بی خودی ایجاد کرد :)
<ramanK> ghat'an copyright lazeme , amma man migam kafi nist va be khodi khod kari nmikone
<AliTarihi> نمی گم که حمایت لازم نیست، کما کان که در زمینه هایی خیلی خیلی حمایت شده
<AliTarihi> ولی به نتیجه نرسیده هنوز یا خراب شده
 * dark-sun niyaz dar estelahe bazar moadel 'demand' mishe... 
<ramanK> dark-sun: ;)
<AliTarihi> dark-sun, اره :)
<AliTarihi> ramanK, هیچ چی به خودی خودش کاری نمی کنه
<ramanK> kholase bahs inke copyright faghat ghadame avvale va age ma mikhaim san'ate software dashte bashim bayad varedat kontrol beshe
<AliTarihi> خب منم از اول نگفتم که «فقط» کپی رایته
<AliTarihi> می گم عامل اصلی اونه
<AliTarihi> باقی در درجه دوم هستن
<AliTarihi> چون نیاز منطقی ایجاد می کنه. اگه فرض کنیم که هیچ نرم افزاری وارد نشه، نیاز منطقی نیست! میشه اجبار
<dark-sun> دارک سان فکر می‌کنه، نظارت بر بازار نرم افزار به حدی ضعیفه که به این زودی‌ها به باقی درجه‌ها نخواهیم رسید.
<AliTarihi> حداقل به نظرم من اینه
<ramanK> albate talash haye akhir dar zamine copyright dar sinama jaleb be nazar mirese
<ramanK> va momkene beshe be narm afzar ham gostareshesh dad
<dark-sun> کدوم تلاش‌ها؟ اینکه هنر پیشه‌ها بگن کپی نکنین؟
<dark-sun> من هنوز دست فروش‌ها رو با فیلم‌های روی پرده می‌بینم.
<ramanK> khoshbakhtane ma tu Iran chizi darim ke USA nadare . bakhshe ghabele tavajjohi az mardom eteghadate eslami daran va mishe az tarighe maraje taghlid ham amal kard
<dark-sun> البته دارک سان با عرضه‌ی فیلم‌های روز دنیا کنار خیابان مخالفتی ندارد. ولی در مورد فیلم‌های ایرانی این حرکت شنیع و زننده رو به شدت محکوم و تحریم می‌کنه
<AliTarihi> dark-sun, پس خودت هم مروج اینکاری :D
<dark-sun> بیانیه‌ی فوق کاملا شفاف بود به نظرم!
<ramanK> fekr mikonam inke be shekle omumi masalan maraje taghlid began copy narmafzar harame tasir dashte bashe !
<dark-sun> مراجع تقلید بیخودی فتوا نمی‌دن! شوخی نیست. بحث اعتقادی به این راحتی با سیاست جوین نمی‌شه
<ramanK> dark-sun: dar hale hazer ham chand ta az maraje bozorg goftan harame amma ettela resani nemishe
<dark-sun> کما اینکه گمونم چنین حکمی قبلا از سوی برخی مراجع صادر شده قبلا/
<ramanK> kafiye ettela resani beshe
<ramanK> shoma fekr kon ye marja taghlid bege harame be shekle omumi ham ettela resani beshe badesh ki jor'at mikone hade aghal tu edarat kare haram kone ? ;)
<ramanK> khosusan edarate dolati
<dark-sun> یک کارمند ناراضی از حقوقش که می‌خواد اخراج بشه؟
<ramanK> fekr mikonam ma be chand ta basiji tond ro niyaz darim ;)
<AliTarihi> ramanK, می تونه موثر باشه. ولی معمولا رسم نیست که هر حکمی اطلاع رسانی بشه
<dark-sun> یا به فرهنگ سازی درست و حسابی
<AliTarihi> فرهنگ سازی که می خواد حتما حتما :)
<ramanK> AliTarihi: age ma ettela resani konim kasi hichi nemitune bege
<AliTarihi> ابزار اجرایی هم می خواد
<ramanK> bayad raft linux ro dar ghom moarefi kard !!!!
<AliTarihi> ramanK, می دونم ولی این کار از سمت مراجع انجام نمیشه م عمولا
 * ramanK yade RMS miofte age midunest inja ghom chejuriye jaleb mishod :))
<narcislinux> ;/
<dark-sun> از همه‌ی این بحث‌ها که بگذریم ... به قول شاعر «پلیز دونت استاپ د میوزیک!»
<ramanK> yeki log in channel ro pak kone naghsheha lo nare !
<ramanK> ;)
<ramanK> hala joda az shukhi felan rahe derazi tu Iran darim
<AliTarihi> مشابه این بحثها بارها انجام شده،‌ لذا یا رفته یا نرفته
<dark-sun> رفتن یا نرفتن! مسئله این است...
<ramanK> AliTarihi: shukhi bud !
<dark-sun> شوخی نکنین!‌ بحث جدیه! پلیز دونت استاپ د میوزیک!
<dark-sun> :D
<AliTarihi> ramanK, نه پس  جدی بود :D
<ramanK> AliTarihi: :(
<AliTarihi> dark-sun, -> #ubuntu-ir-offtopics :D
<ramanK> dark-sun: in music ke migi chiye ke stopesh nakonim ?
<dark-sun> بزرگی گفته، معمولا افراد حرفی رو که نمی‌تونن جدی بگن، با شوخی می‌گن. در پس هر شوخی یک منظور جدی نهفته است...
<ramanK> dark-sun: :|
<AliTarihi> :)\
<dark-sun> والله نمی‌دونم. از دوشیزه ریحانا باید پرسید
 * dark-sun switches to programming mode (design devision)...
<ilius> «کنترل» بدترین راه برای کنترل هست
<ilius> (ایهام در کلمه‌ٔ کنترل)
<ilius> :P
<dark-sun> ilius: +Û±
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<dark-sun> lubotu3: very funny! :P
<ilius> lubotu3: do have also family?
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dark-sun> ilius: i don't think so!
<dark-sun> theyjust pretend it
<ilius> dark-sun: :)
<dark-sun> we need to get ride of all bots world wide!
<dark-sun> including ChanServ here!
<dark-sun> juss is agree with me on this!
<ilius> dark-sun: jussi
<jussi> dark-sun: please stop.
<dark-sun> ilius: we're close friends, i call her juss, she call me al
<jussi> dark-sun: we are not close friends, and I am not a girl.
<dark-sun> jussi: yes darling, as u wish
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> me too!
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> jussi: btw, nice to c u talking again ;)
<jussi> dark-sun: please stop pinging me - Im very busy.
<ilius> jussi: excuse, he is so joker
<dark-sun> jussi: sorry, so tell me when you're free ;)
<jussi> ilius: fair enough, but when the joking gets to the interupting my work, its rather not nice
<jussi> People are allowed to idle without taking part in the conversation
<ilius> jussi: yes :)
<ramanK> in bande khoda kiye inja ?!
<dark-sun> ramanK: dooste mane! yani reffighe JINGE mane
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> i can't understand why sbd may joing a channel, and stay idle all the time while he/she/it is'nt a bot?
 * dark-sun gets back to job...
<rn>  I installed squid and  i dont know how to config squid for transparent proxy?just config iptables
 * dark-sun knows nothing about squid
<AliTarihi> منم نمی دونم مگه مستندات اوبونتو چیزی داشته باشه
<AliTarihi> !squid
<lubotu3> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<rn>  I installed squid and  i dont know how to config squid for transparent proxy?just config iptables
<AliTarihi> dunno :) you should have look @ the docs or see if there is a channel for squid
<AliTarihi> like #squid
<dark-sun> خیلی مشکوکه! به نظر ربات می‌یاد...
<AliTarihi> rn, well lucky me :D join #squid for the squid users it seems
<AliTarihi> dark-sun, حالاهر چی :)
<AliTarihi> فرض می کنیم بار اول دو دوم عامل انسانی هست :D
<dark-sun> علی آقا کیکش کن ببینیم چی می‌گه! اگه گفت آخ معلوم آدمیزاده!
<dark-sun> :)
<AliTarihi> dark-sun, اول باید تو رو کیک کنم ببینم که اخ می گی! بعدش روی بقیه تست کنم. اخه هرکی کیک شده فرصت اخ نداشته
<AliTarihi> :D
<dark-sun> آخ آخ آخ
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> ما کیک شدتیم علی آقا!
<dark-sun> ;)
<AliTarihi> اره ؟ :P
<dark-sun> دارک سان کلا کیک شده‌ی رفاقته.
<ilius> dark-sun: من کیک شکلاتی خیلی دوست دارم
<ilius> dark-sun: مثل خودت
<ilius> dark-sun: :P
<dark-sun> می تو!
<everplays> AliTarihi, aghaye op in che vaze channel-e?
<everplays> lol
<dark-sun> everplays: سلام حاجی . رسیدن به خیر
<dark-sun> کیک آزادی نرم افزاره!
<ilius> everplays: وقتی اون آفتایپک رو از تایپک بردارن همین میشه دیگه
<dark-sun> می‌خوای؟
<everplays> dark-sun, salaam dude :)
<dark-sun> علی آقا. یک کیک حاجی رو مهمون کن!
<dark-sun> :D
<everplays> ilius, dige in akhar-a hich kasi nemiraft too offtopic
<AliTarihi> everplays, چی چه وضعیه
<AliTarihi> منظورت اینه «به کانال بات ایران » خوش اومدید!
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: کیک می‌خواد علی آقا
<everplays> AliTarihi, hehe! dude ghablana sari tar migerefti :D
<AliTarihi> dark-sun, شکلاتی یا وانیلی :P
<ilius> dark-sun: تو خودت هم بی‌شباعت به کیک شکلاتی نیستی
<ilius> *شباهت
<dark-sun> :))
<AliTarihi> everplays, گفتم اول حاشیه بزنم. دیدم وضعیت بدتر میشه
<AliTarihi> بهتره کلش رو بگم
<AliTarihi> در ضمن وقتی آدم کلی با این باتها می گرده، تبدیل به بات میشه
<AliTarihi> :P
<everplays> :D
<dark-sun> ilius: من شکرم بالاس. واسه دیابتی‌ها خطرناکم... ولی دارک سان-زیرو در دست ساخته...
<AliTarihi> everplays, در این وضعیت فقط میشه شعر گفت! لذا مهمون شعرش باش!
<AliTarihi> everplays, الا ای بات سرگردان به این کانال ما ره یاب! / که خورشیدی همی تابد و شبهایش چه پر مهتاب
<AliTarihi> everplays, بیا تا دست ما گیری سخنهایش گهر باران /  بیاید چون به کانالش ز صحبتهای این یاران
<ilius> AliTarihi: دارک‌سان‌پلاس منظورته؟
<AliTarihi> everplays, یکی را چون فلودی زد خروجیها ز ترمینال! / یکی چون حرف بی خود زد، و جنجالی بشد دنبال!
<AliTarihi> everplays, یکی را چون منی یابی، که شعرش چون همی آید / چو وزنی بس که سنگین شد، برایش شعر می بافد!
<ilius> dark-sun: ^^
<AliTarihi> ilius, نه مخاطب عام داره. برای تمام باتهایی هست که اینجا رو مشرف کردن!
<AliTarihi> یکی رو دعوت می کنن می گن یه نفر همراه بیار، دوستان بات میارن
<ilius> AliTarihi: :-D
<everplays> lol
<everplays> AliTarihi, beyte akharesh khoda bood :D
<ilius> AliTarihi: نه اونا همراه نیستن. حیوانات دست‌آموز هستن
<AliTarihi> everplays, بالاخره در قاعده سوزن و جوالدوز بنگنجه!
<ilius> AliTarihi: بهشون حرف زدن هم یاد میدن خیر سرشون
<AliTarihi> ilius, دیگه اینم  از مشکلات اوپن سورسه ;)
<AliTarihi> everplays, خب  پس به طبعت ساخته :D
<ilius> AliTarihi: خوبه سورس‌کد دی‌ان‌ای های انسانها و حیوانها تحت پایتون نیست وگرنه اونم تغییر میدادن
<ilius> DNA
<AliTarihi> اره :D
 * AliTarihi هر گونه وزنی رو برای شعر می پذیره و مورد بررسی قرار میده :P
<everplays> AliTarihi, :D mitooni $ begiri vase sherat
<AliTarihi> everplays, مرسی :P
<ilius> AliTarihi: به این میگن بی‌وزن سنگین
<AliTarihi> ilius, وزن داره
<AliTarihi> ~x(
<AliTarihi> ت تن تن تن ت تن تن تن ت تن تن تن ت تن تن تن
<dark-sun> جانم؟
<AliTarihi> ilius, اتفاقا عروضش درسته مگه بد خونده باشی. شایدم از دستم  در رفته باشه جاش
<AliTarihi> dark-sun, وزن شعرشه
<AliTarihi> واج کوتاه و بلند
<ilius> dark-sun: اون آهنگش بود دیگه
<ilius> من چرا همش کوت‌ها رو اشتباه می‌کنم امروز
<ilius> :-D
<AliTarihi> این روش بیان معادل به جای وزن مرسوم  مفاعل و اینا
<dark-sun> آهان! سابق اوضاع رو با کلمات می‌نوشتن: مفاعیلٌ، مفاعیلٌ، مفاعیل
<AliTarihi> فکر کنم به سنتیش بشه مفاعل فع مفاعل فع
<AliTarihi> dark-sun, اره :)
<ilius> AliTarihi: چهار تا مفاعیلن هست دیگه
<AliTarihi> ilius, اوه راست می گی
 * AliTarihi وزن سنتی بلد نیست
<AliTarihi> ilius, البته اونی که گفتم هم میشه ولی مفاعیلن درست تره
<AliTarihi> dark-sun,  الا خورشید  تاریکی مفاعیلن بشد وزنم! / بگو آیا که خوش  داری که این وزنم چنین بستم؟ :p
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: احسنت
<dark-sun> خوبه
 * dark-sun dar mode sher nist
<ilius> از بزم کانال، این گنوکاران همه رفتند
<ilius> ما با که نشینیم که یاران همه رفتند
<ilius> ‏AliTarihi: خوبه ‫استاد؟
<AliTarihi> everplays,  و یا بهروز بگو امروز ازین وزنم چه بر آید / که بندم واج و حرفی را قصاید را چه گون خواند؟ :P
<ilius> AliTarihi: :-D
<AliTarihi> ilius, :P یه کمی وزنش کار داره
<ilius> AliTarihi: وزنش که درسته بابا
<dark-sun> نه سعید به نظر منم جای کار داره
<AliTarihi> نه بیت دونم «ما با که نشنینیم» با «از بزم کانال» نمی خونه
<ilius> AliTarihi: کانال رو باید کوتاه بخونی
<ilius> AliTarihi: هم‌وزن ترب
<AliTarihi> :O
<AliTarihi> من برم باز بحث می کنیم :)
<AliTarihi> ولی نمیشه
<ilius> AliTarihi: ok :)
<everplays> AliTarihi, haha :D in yani ashegh shodi ke intori mitooni sher begi
<everplays> lol
<dark-sun> من هم عاشق بودم یک مدت راحت شعر می‌گفتم
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> گفته بودم وصل تو جانم دهد / انتظار وصل تو جانگیر شد
<ilius> یاد باد آن روزگاران یاد باد
<dark-sun> بردی از یادم بدانم نازنین / این غزل هم بی‌سبب تقریر شد
<dark-sun> حال ندارم همشو بنویسم
<the-light> ^^
<ilius> می‌تراود از دلم چندی سخن
<ilius> می‌کنم گوش و زبانم هم‌سخن
<ilius> ...
<ilius> شب شعر شد اینجا ... روز روشن
<dark-sun> the-light: سلام احسان جون. خوش اومدی هموطن
<the-light> dark-sun: salam :)
<ilius> dark-sun: پیست کن یکی از شعرات رو
<ilius> dark-sun: منم پیست می‌کنم
<ilius> dark-sun: :P
<dark-sun> جالب نیستن.
<dark-sun> ilius: کجا پیست می کنی؟ اینجا؟
<dark-sun> :)
<ilius> dark-sun: نه یه سایت پیست
<ilius> dark-sun: http://tinypaste.com/d72257
<dark-sun> ilius: قشنگ بود
<dark-sun> کو کسی تا بشنود درد دلم
<dark-sun> تا بگویم آنچه گویم در دلم
<dark-sun> با حال بود
<ilius> dark-sun: حالا نوبت توه :)
<dark-sun> یکم صبر کن باید پیداش کنم
<dark-sun> ilius: http://pastebin.com/3txHbj1k
<dark-sun> زیاد روش کار نکردم. ایراداتی داره
 * the-light pishnehade app e jadid be ilius: in sheereto ba python benevis! lol
<ilius> the-light: :-D
<dark-sun> the-light: واسه من پیشنهادی نداری؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<ilius> dark-sun: تو که همین الان با پرل نوشتی
<ilius> dark-sun: توی عنوان صفحه نوشته پرل
<dark-sun> اوه! آره. چیکار کنیم دیگه!!!
<dark-sun> :D
<ilius> dark-sun: :-D
<dark-sun> عوارض زیاد کار کردنه.
<the-light> dark-sun: to ba perl minivisi gong mishe :P
<dark-sun> the-light: شما به عنوان نثر مسجع بخونینش
<dark-sun> :D
<ilius> dark-sun: قشنگه
<ilius> dark-sun: فقط
<ilius> dark-sun: چشم جانی کم کمک شبگیر شد
<dark-sun> چشمات قشنگ می‌بینه. بگو
<ilius> dark-sun: چشم جانم بهتره به نظر
<ilius> جانی -> جانم
<dark-sun> هووم.. آره. بهتره
<dark-sun> مرسی
<the-light> dark-sun: esteare hat khube, ama yekdafe paridi yek ja dige o az vasatesh kharab kardi, payami ham nadare
<dark-sun> بله. پیام که: خب این غزل هم بی‌سبب تقریر شد...
<lxsameer> khoshhal misham komak konin http://debian-ir.com/community/index.php?topic=1299.msg8602;topicseen#msg8602
<everplays> lxsameer, shakhsan IDE vasam ziad mohem nist, alaan ba gedit/geany/vim/komodo kar mikonam (bastegi dare ke system-e cheghadr bekeshe)
<everplays> mamoolan gedit/geany ro roo laptop estefade mikonam. vim ke hame ja bahash code mizanam. komodo edit ham vaghti js code mizanam kheyli be dard mikhore
<everplays> chon autocomplete-e ghavi-i dare
<lxsameer> everplays: farghi nemikone kolan nazareto befrest hamun gediti ke estefade mikon ya editor sadei ke dust dari chi baes shode rahat bashi bahash
<everplays> netbeans/eclipse ro ham try kardam, vali gheyr az inke autocomplete-eshoon be andaze komodo/ctags(vim) ghavi nist kheyli ham resource mikhoran ke roo asabe
<lxsameer> everplays: age mail koni kheyli mamnun misham chon email et bemun vasam
<everplays> lxsameer, hehe! inja goftam ke mail nazanam dige dude :)
<dark-sun> lxsameer: حوصله ندارم اونجا بنویسم . همینجا بهت می‌گم. خواستی خودت کپی پیست کن یا یادداشت بردار
<lxsameer> everplays: ye bar vase ma ham keshode in zahmato bekesh damet garm
<dark-sun> lxsameer: باید خوب باشه. یعنی واقعا باید «خوب» باشه
<dark-sun> همین
<lxsameer> dark-sun: na khob in ke komak nemikone behem che feature i vasat moheme
<dark-sun> lxsameer: آیکنش باید قشنگ باشه و گرافیکش هم خوب باشه
<dark-sun> lxsameer: آیکن خیلی مهمه.
<lxsameer> everplays: ta che andaze momkene un chizi ke mikhay o ye IDE ya editor nadare ro vasash benevisi
<dark-sun> lxsameer: اگه آیکن نداشته باشه به درد نمی‌خوره
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: از ورژن دو به بعد شروع کن. کسی نسخه‌ی یک رو نصب نمی‌کنه
<everplays> lxsameer, khob in karo ghablan ham kardam. ye moshkel ba file browser-e geany dashtam ke khodam dorost-esh kardam
<lxsameer> dark-sun: nokteye jalebi bud :D
<lxsameer> everplays: kheyli khube
<dark-sun> lxsameer: خواهش می‌کنم . می دونی اینا نکاتی هستن که خیلی‌ها بهش توجه نمی‌کنن. بعدش می‌بینی هیچ کس باهاش کار نمی‌کنه
<dark-sun> دلیلش همیناس
<dark-sun> lxsameer: برای چه زبانی می خوای بنویسیش؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: miduni baram mohem nist ke kasi bahash kar kone ya na vali khob tabiatan kheyli khube be darde digaran ham bokhore
<lxsameer> dark-sun: hamechi plugin mishe rahat barash nevesht
<lxsameer> dark-sun: mobtani bar emacs e
<dark-sun> lxsameer: نه اشتباه نکن. نصب کردن پلاگین دردسره. بیخودی ننویس خودت رو خسته نکن. اگه می‌خوای پلاگینیش بکنی همینایی که هستن خوبن
<dark-sun> lxsameer: من گفتم شاید می‌خوای برای پرل بنویسی کمکت کردم
<dark-sun> lxsameer: اگه می‌خوای پلاگینی بنویسی از نسخه‌ی یک شروع کن، آیکنم براش نگذار
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D plugin i nist man vase khodam minevisam chon az nazar e man harchi IDE alan hast javabe man nistand
<lxsameer> dark-sun: chon emacs kheyli mahshare ama ye IDE e integrate nist
<lxsameer> dark-sun: ba elisp vase emacs ye IDE minevisam ke unjuri ke mikham bashe ama ba khodam goftam shayad bejoz khodamo chand nafar dige digeran ham be dardeshun bokhore
<everplays> lxsameer, sent ;)
<lxsameer> everplays: damet garm mard
 * everplays elam-e ekhlaas mikone
<lxsameer> everplays: damet garm kheyli kamelo mashtie
<dark-sun> lxsameer: چی می‌خوای که نیست؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: be ghole everplays ye chizai mese eclipse o in chiza kheyli sanginan chizai ham ke alan hastand editor hastand masalan emacs vaghean kamele va kheyli emkanat dare ama
<lxsameer> dark-sun: vase estefade az harkudum koli bayad vaght sarf koni
<dark-sun> خب؟
<dark-sun> می‌خوای زیاد کامل نباشه
<lxsameer> dark-sun: khob dige alan chandin sale in moshgelo ba emacs daram
<lxsameer> dark-sun: na mikham uni bashe ke man mikham :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: خودت چی مد نظرته؟
<dark-sun> بگو که من دوباره تایپ نکنم. خسته می‌شم
<dark-sun> :)
<everplays> emacs khodas. hata vase navigation ham short-key dare ke dastet ro nabari taraf-e arrow key. hich editor-e dige-i ro in shekli nadidam
<dark-sun> وی؟
<dark-sun> من نانو رو دوست دارم
<everplays> dark-sun, vi(m) by default nadare, ama mitooni tanzim koni
<lxsameer> dark-sun: khodam kheyli baram moheme ke ye seri development framework mese django va injur chiza ro support kone
<lxsameer> dark-sun: fogholade sabok bashe
<lxsameer> everplays: web browser , mail client rss reader IRC client dashte bashe
<lxsameer> everplays: short key baram kheyli moheme
<dark-sun> همین؟ ویژگی‌ها چی؟ اتو کامپلیشن نمی‌خوای؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: va az hame mohem tar inke kheyli erahat beshe developesh kard va chizai ke kam dare ro behesh ezafe kard
<lxsameer> dark-sun: auto completion baram mohem nsit vali bashe khob khube :D
<dark-sun> من بیشتر برام هوشش مهمه
<dark-sun> باید باهوش باشه
<dark-sun> می‌دونی چی می‌گم؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: SCM haye mokhtalefo support kone
<everplays> lxsameer, bayad bebini kodoom be chizi ke mikhay nazdige. shayad majboor beshi bazi chiza ro vase khodet develop koni
<lxsameer> dark-sun: tools e diff o patch ghavii dashte bashe
 * everplays hates scm integration
<lxsameer> everplays: movafegham vase haminam daram vase emacs minevisam :D
<dark-sun> اس سی ام چیه ?
<lxsameer> dark-sun: mercurial  git o svn o injur chiza
<lxsameer> dark-sun: dust daram TODO manager dashte bashe
<lxsameer> dark-sun: betune ba issue tracker haye maruf kar kone o az in gherti bazia dige
<dark-sun> lxsameer: من گفتم زود تمام می شه. اینا که حداقل تا شش ماه وقتت رو می‌گیره بنویسیشون
<dark-sun> lxsameer: مطمئنی با اینا سبک می‌مونه؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: na dige elisp khubish hamine kheyli sari prozhe tamum mishe
<lxsameer> dark-sun: are man alan ru emacs am chizai daram bebini kaf mikoni ama eyne hulu load mishe
<dark-sun> lxsameer: خوبه پس بی‌زحمت اینا رو هم ببین اگه زحمتی نیست اضافه کن
<lxsameer> dark-sun: sayamo mikonam hatman :D
<dark-sun> متغییرها/ توابع/ کلاس‌ها/ اشبا رو هم لیست کنه
<ramanK> chayi ham dam kone! ;)
<dark-sun> اگه آشغال‌ها رو هم شب ببره دم در بگذاره هم دیگه خیلی عالیه
<lxsameer> ramanK: dark-sun makhsuse shoma 2ta ina ram minevisam
<ramanK> dark-sun: faghat yek shab dar miyun
<lxsameer> dark-sun: hala vaysa negah kon khuna ro ham jaru mikeshe
<ramanK> lxsameer:  mamnun ;)
<dark-sun> lxsameer: دستت درد نکنه. فقط خوش خط بنویس
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D nastaligh
<dark-sun> lxsameer: با قلم‌نی و مرکب لطفا. مرسی
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> خواستم ایماکس رو بگیرم. ۲۴ مگ دانلود می‌خواست!
<dark-sun> باید صرفه‌جویی کرد.. چاره‌ای نیست با وی می‌سازیم...
<ramanK> inja kasi ba Team Viewer kar karde ?
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<ramanK> midunid cheghadr bandwidth masraf mikone ?
<dark-sun> من کار کردم
<dark-sun> زیاد مصرف می‌کنه
<dark-sun> خطرناکه حسن! خطرناکه
<dark-sun> این وی هم بدون مبالغه یک سرطان زنده‌ است! یک ساعت می‌خوام خط قبلی رو پاک کنم راه نمی‌ده!
<dark-sun> برم همون نانو/ جی ادیت کار کنم خیلی فنی‌ترم
<lxsameer> dark-sun: bazia kheyli dusesh daran ama manam ba to movafegham
<ramanK> Vi ajib tarin command ha va tarze karo dare
<ramanK> vali az nazare shortcut emacs daste hamaro mibande !
<dark-sun> حتی کاربر؟
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> مگه مجبورم؟ کار نمی‌کنم... امشب بیدار می‌مونم دانلودشون می‌کنم بعدش کد می‌زنم
<dark-sun> والله با این نوناشون
<ilius> kash Vim mitunest shortcut ha va command ha ro az ye file e config bekhune
<dark-sun> می‌گم سعید تو که پایتون کار می‌کنی بیا واسه جی ادیت پلاگین بنویس این قدر منت ویرایشگر‌های تحت کامند رو نکشیم
<ramanK> mesle mard vase eclipse plugin benvisid!
<dark-sun> اینجا هم قوانین رنده، یا دانلود کن یا خودت بنویس...
<nixoeen> ramanK: man VI ro tarjih midam, emacs ziadi mikhad chiza ro pichide kone
<ramanK> nixoeen: tayid mishe
<dark-sun> یکی می‌گفت جنگ جهانی سوم، بر سر ویرایشگرهای متنی شروع می‌شه...
<nixoeen> dark-sun: Jang haye jahani maale Gnome o KDE va distro hast
<dark-sun> هووم.. احتمالا
<ramanK> gnome-shell vs unity !
<dark-sun> گنوم شل اعصاب من رو خراب کرد
<dark-sun> آخرش پاکش کردم
<dark-sun> خوب کار می‌داد.. ولی یهو کند می‌شد
<dark-sun> یکبار که لوگ اوت می‌کردم درست می‌شد
<dark-sun> بعد از ده دقیقه یک ربع دوباره همونجوری می‌شد
<ramanK> ru fedora behtar kar mikone
<ramanK> man bahash moshkeli nadaram
<dark-sun> نمی‌دونم. من فدورا ندارم
<ali89> hi
<dark-sun> های، هاو آر یو؟ ولکام پلیز
<ali89> سلام
<ali89> چند تا سوال داشتم
<dark-sun> سلام که سلام! من فکر کردم خارجی هستین!
<ali89> کسی هست؟
<dark-sun> بپرسین ملت جواب می‌دن
<dark-sun> :)
<ali89> من با چند رسانی ابونتو مشکل دارم؟
<dark-sun> ali89: شاید. چند رسانی چیه؟
<ali89> هیچ فایلی اجرا نمیکنه
<dark-sun> لطفا فارسی را پاس ندارین! مشکلتون رو بگین...
<dark-sun> راحت، ساده و قابل بررسی
<ali89> منون
<ali89> ممنون
<ali89>   حتما
<dark-sun> خب؟ قضیه چیه؟ آهنگ‌ها پخش نمی‌شن؟
<ali89> چقدر خوب آدم با یک کار بلد حرف بزنه
<ali89> آره
<dark-sun> چند لحظه صبر کنین..
<ali89> حتما
<dark-sun> ali89: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/RestrictedFormats
<dark-sun> این لینک مربوط به اجرا کردن آهنگ‌های با فرمت ام پی تری و
<dark-sun> ویدیو‌های ام پی جی و .... هاست
<ali89> جواب نمیده چکار کنم
<dark-sun> دستورالعملی که اونجا نوشته رو دنبال کردین؟
<ali89> همش اجرا کردم
<ali89> آره
<ali89> همش الکی اجرا نمیشه
<dark-sun> وقتی سیستم رو روشن می‌کنین صدایی پخش می‌شه؟
<dark-sun> از چه توزیعی استفاده می‌کنین؟ / کدوم نسخه؟
<ali89> آره ‍خش میشه
<ali89> 10.4
<dark-sun> خب، اولین باری که روی فایل صوتی ام پی تری کلیک می‌کنین
<dark-sun> از شما می‌خواد که کدک‌ها رو دانلود کنه
<dark-sun> کافیه به اینترنت وصل باشین
<ali89> اره ولی دانلود نمیکنه مشکل کجاست
<ali89> داره میره رو مخم اگه این درست بسه ویندوز بای
<ali89> چون من که بازی نمیکنم
<dark-sun> سیناپتک رو اجرا کنین بی‌زحمت
<dark-sun> System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<ali89> بله
<dark-sun> رمز رو هم محبت کنین
<dark-sun> توی پنجره
<dark-sun> یک کادر جستجو هست
<dark-sun> این عبارت رو توی کادر وارد کنین
<dark-sun> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ali89> همه کارام با لینوکس انجام میدم
<dark-sun> جای خوشوقتیه
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> اون جستجو نتیجه‌ای توی قسمت پایین کادر آورده یا نه؟
<ali89> خوب ÷یدا نکرد
<dark-sun> از منوی
<dark-sun> settings
<dark-sun> گزینه‌ی
<dark-sun> repositories
<dark-sun> رو انتخاب کنین
<dark-sun> توی سربرگ اول هر چی چک باکس هست علامت بزنین
<ali89> خوب
<dark-sun> سربرگ دوم رو انتخاب کنین
<dark-sun> other software
<dark-sun> از اون لیست گزینه‌ی
<dark-sun> ubuntu 10.04 'Lycid Lynx'
<dark-sun> رو انتخاب کنین
<ali89> خوب
<dark-sun> یک لحظه تامل کنین..
<ali89> حتما
<dark-sun> ببخشید. دکمه‌ی
<dark-sun> add...
<dark-sun> رو بزنین
<dark-sun> اینا رو به ترتیب وارد کنین
<dark-sun> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dark-sun> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dark-sun> lucid
<dark-sun> کادر
<dark-sun> URI > http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dark-sun> Distribution > lucid
<dark-sun> components > main restricted universe multiverse
<dark-sun> ali89: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<dark-sun> همین رو وارد کنین.
<dark-sun> به به!
<ramanK> dark-sun: ;)
<dark-sun> ali89: چی شد علی آقا؟ قطع شدین
<ali89> dark jan hati man dc shodam
<dark-sun> تا کجا پیام رو دنبال کردین؟
<dark-sun> قرار شد روی دکمه‌ی add کلیک کنین
<dark-sun> بعدش وارد کنین
<dark-sun> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<ali89> vaghan kart doroste cheghadr hosele dari
<ali89> man ke budam az kure dar miraftam
<ali89> other un gozine gofti nabud
<dark-sun> کدوم یکی؟
<ali89> other software
<ali89> gofti 1gozinaro nabud
<dark-sun> مگه سیناپتک رو باز نکردین؟
<dark-sun> اون یک سربرگ هستش
<ali89> are
<dark-sun> بالا
<dark-sun> کنار
<ali89> khob
<dark-sun> ubuntu software
<dark-sun> مشاهده شد؟
<ali89> na aziz
<dark-sun> دو حالت داره
<ali89> are aziz hast
<dark-sun> یا اینکه شما سیناپتک رو باز نکردین
<dark-sun> یا اینکه... آهان خدا رو شکر
<ali89> vali gozineyi gofti chi bud
<dark-sun> دکمه‌ی Add...
<ali89> na golam man ke maraz nadaram
<dark-sun> اون پایین سمت چپ هستش
<ali89> khob
<dark-sun> این خط رو محبت کنین اونجا قرار بدین
<dark-sun> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<ali89> khob
<dark-sun> پنجره رو ببندین
<dark-sun> توی پنجره‌ی اصلی
<dark-sun> دکمه‌ی reload
<dark-sun> رو بزنین
<ali89> khob
<dark-sun> ^^
<ali89> khob
<dark-sun> صبر کنین یک مقدار طول می‌کشه
<dark-sun> بعدش توی همون کادر جستجو/ عبارت رو وارد کنین و پکیجش رو نصب کنین
<dark-sun> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dark-sun> ۹۳ مگابایت دانلود واسه من زده!
<dark-sun> خداوند روح پهنای باند را قرین رحمت قرار دهد...
<dark-sun> ramanK: یک سوال. من وقتی
<dark-sun> اوبونتو رو روی
<dark-sun> aqemu
<dark-sun> سیو می‌کنم
<dark-sun> بعدش می‌خوام دوباره اجراش کنم. انگار متوقف می‌شه
<dark-sun> ماوس و کیبورد کار نمی‌ده
<dark-sun> یکبار که ریست می‌کنم درست می‌شه
<dark-sun> ramanK: واسه تو هم این ریختی بود؟
<dark-sun> یعنی همون موقع خوبه. برنامه رو که می‌بندم، دوباره اجرا می‌کنم گیر می‌کنه.
<ramanK> dark-sun: man ubuntu rush yadam nemiyad test karde basham
<dark-sun> ای بابا! الان تست می‌کنم مشکلی نداره! شاید باید یکبار ریست کنم تا خودش رو نشون بده
<dark-sun> شاعر می‌گه: اون از دیروز/ امروز هم که قربانت! / مگه خُلم که نگران فردا باشم!!!
<ali89> dark sun dc shodam
<ali89> hasti
<ali89> ?
<dark-sun> چه خبر؟
<dark-sun> پکیج رو نصب کردین؟
<ali89> mahi
<dark-sun> :)
<ali89> na  download kard am esm pak mizanam nemiyare vase download
<ali89> dare divunam mikone
<ali89> linux asab mikhad
<dark-sun> به اعصابت مسلط باش علی جون
<dark-sun> این عبارت رو باید کاملا اونجا بنویسی
<dark-sun> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dark-sun> کپی / پیستش کن
<ali89> Ubuntu restricted extras bayad mizadam dige
<dark-sun> که خیالت جمع بشه
<dark-sun> بینش باید خط تیره باشه
<dark-sun> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dark-sun> ali89: ^^
<ali89> are mohandes ye chizayi omad
<dark-sun> خدا رو شکر.
<dark-sun> کنار همون اولی یک تیک خوشکل بزن
<ali89> damet garm hala chikar konam
<ali89> rasti nagofti karbari ya  to sit kar mikoni?
<ali89> ?
<dark-sun> من اینجا کار می‌کنم! از جوسی حقوق ماهیانه می‌گیریم
<dark-sun> ایشون به ما لطف دارن. حقوق خوبی می‌دن. ولی ما ناراضی هستیم
<ali89> halalet bashe
<ali89> cha vaghtayi hasti
<ali89> ?
<dark-sun> شیفت کاریه دیگه. می‌چرخیم
<dark-sun> گاهی صبح/ گاهی عصر /...
<ali89> ok
<ramanK> dark-sun:  :))
<ali89> yani 24h?
<dark-sun> بله.
<dark-sun> ramanK
<dark-sun> ۲۴ ساعته اینجا کار می‌کنن
<dark-sun> من نه شیفتی هستم
<dark-sun> سوال دیگه‌ای بود در خدمتیم
<ramanK> ali89: shukhi mikonan. inja hame davtalabane hastan ;)
<ali89> ye email az khodet midi aziz
<dark-sun> ramanK: تو از کجا می‌دونی؟ شاید من پول می‌گیرم!
<dark-sun> :D
<ali89> che jaleb
<ali89> karetun doroste
<dark-sun> گفتن ایمیل ندین! همیجا هر سوالی داشته باشین در خدمتیم
<ali89> avalin bare ye chat dorost mikonam
<ali89> ok
<dark-sun> باعث افتخاره.
<ali89> harjur mayelid
<ali89> yani chti ke be dardam bokhore
<dark-sun> متوجه شدم
<dark-sun> :)
<ali89> khob ye ketab begu man bekhunam
<dark-sun> در مورد چه موضوعی؟
<ali89> in anjomana khili tulani va khaste konande hastan
<ali89> linux
<dark-sun> کاملا موافقم. واسه لینوکس کتاب زیاد هست. با انگلیسی مشکلی ندارین؟
<ali89> english ham bud moshkeli nist
<ali89> na aziz
<ali89> ya ketab asdasi
<dark-sun> عذر می‌خوام من الان باید برم.... دوستان می‌تونن کتاب‌های خوبی معرفی کنن
<dark-sun> ramanK: پست رو تحویل بگیر
<dark-sun> ;)
<ali89> movafagh bashi
<ali89> ramnak hasti
<ali89> ?
<ali89> salam arz kardam
<ramanK> ali89: salam be shoma
<ali89> aziz ketrab dorost darmun chi soragh dari?
<ali89> ketab
<ramanK> ali89: valla mozu ine ke version haye ubuntu har 6mah yebar montasher mishe va ta ye ketab chap mishe sari ghadimi mishe
<ramanK> ali89: baraye hamin man kami bayad begardam ta ketabaye akhiro peida konam
<ramanK> ali89: shoma be donbale ketab darbare khode ubuntu hastid ya mozuye dige i ?
<ramanK> ali89: masalan be tore kolli darbare linux
<ali89> aziz vase kole linux mikhastam kar ba terminal
<ramanK> ali89: hmm.
<ramanK> ali89: manzuretun bash scripting hast ya system administrtion ?
<ramanK> administration*
<ali89> yes
<ali89> har jofteshun
<ramanK> manzuram ine ke kodomeshun ro niyaz darid ?
<ramanK> ahan
<ramanK> lotfan sabr konid
<ali89> mikham kolan bezanam to kar linux asasi
<ali89> hatman
<ramanK> ali89: mitunid ketab ro bekharid az site haye khareji ya be donbale e-book free hastid ?
<ali89> malume  ke e-book free
<ramanK> ali89: fekr mikonam in mitune ketabe monasebi bashe : http://ftacademy.org/materials/fsm/2
<ali89> ye soalman hamchin basteyi download  kardam chetori nasbesh konam
<ali89> ?
<ali89> az tarigh terminal
<ali89> jalali-calendar-1.6.8.tar.bz2
<ali89> ramsnK
<ramanK> ali89: tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<ali89> ramanK
<ramanK> ali89: in dastur ro bezanid file az halate feshorde kharej mishe
<ali89> -jxvf yani chi?
<ramanK> ali89: har kodum az un horuf maniye khassi dare
<ramanK> ali89: j marbut be bz2 mishe
<ramanK> ali89:  x yani extract
<ramanK> ali89: v yani verbos : yani karayi ke mikonaro bege
<ramanK> ali89: f yani esme file e vorudi dar moghabel khahad amad
<ali89> damet garm
<ramanK> ali89: baz az inke un file az halate feshorde kharej shod ye directory be hamun nam ijad mikone
<ali89> hala chetori bebinamesh
<ali89> barnamaro
<ramanK> ali89: shoma bayad varede un directory beshid ba dasture :
<ramanK> ali89: cd directoryname
<ramanK> ali89: marahelo age anjam dadid begid ta baghiyasho tozih bedam
<ali89> mage mishe be in khubi begi man anjam nadam
<ali89> anjam dadam
<ramanK> ali89: alan dasture ziro ejra konid va natijasho begid
<ramanK> ali89: ls
<ali89> zadam
<ali89> AUTHORS  ChangeLog  COPYING  Makefile  pixmaps  README  src
<ramanK> ali89: hala dasture ziro ejra konid :
<ramanK> ali89: make
<ali89> mkdir -p /usr/share/jalali-calendar mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/jalali-calendar': Permission denied make: *** [install] Error 1
<ramanK> ali89: moshkeli nist , in dasturo ejra konid :
<ramanK> ali89: sudo make
<ali89> ok
<ali89> zadam hala chi?
<ali89> mkdir -p /usr/share/jalali-calendar mkdir -p /usr/share/jalali-calendar/date mkdir -p /usr/lib//bonobo/servers install -p -m644 COPYING /usr/share/jalali-calendar/. install -p -m755 src/*.py /usr/share/jalali-calendar/. install -p -m644 src/138*.xml /usr/share/jalali-calendar/. install -p -m644 src/*.glade /usr/share/jalali-calendar/. install -p -m644 src/GNOME_PyJcalendarApplet.server //usr/lib//bonobo/servers install -p -m644 pixma
<ramanK> ali89: se khate akhare khorujio inja bedid
<ali89> nstall -p -m644 pixmaps/date/*.png /usr/share/jalali-calendar/date/. install -p -m644 pixmaps/*.png /usr/share/jalali-calendar/. chmod +x /usr/share/jalali-calendar/jcalendar.py
<ramanK> ali89: be nazar miyad hanuz ejraye dastur tamum nashode , shoma behetun elane mamule shell namayesh dade mishe ?
<ali89> ali@ali-desktop:~/Desktop/jalali-calendar-1.6.8$
<ramanK> ali89: se khate akhar hamin balayi ha bud ?
<ali89> khob hala chikar konam?
<ali89> na aziz
<ali89> install -p -m644 pixmaps/*.png /usr/share/jalali-calendar/. chmod +x /usr/share/jalali-calendar/jcalendar.py ali@ali-desktop:~/Desktop/jalali-calendar-1.6.8$
<ali89> hala chikar konam?
<ramanK> ali89: hala in dasturo vared konid :
<ramanK> ali89: sudo make install
<ali89> zadam
<ali89> install -p -m644 pixmaps/*.png /usr/share/jalali-calendar/. chmod +x /usr/share/jalali-calendar/jcalendar.py ali@ali-desktop:~/Desktop/jalali-calendar-1.6.8$
<ali89> hala chikar konam?
<ramanK> ali89: hala berid tuye panel balaye safhe rast click konid
<ramanK> ali89: gozine add to panel
<ramanK> ali89: va donbale hamun jalali-calender begardid
<ali89> shir madaret halalet, tanx
<ramanK> ali89: khahesh
<ali89> khob ye soal dige
<ali89> kikhab desktop 3d dashte basham chikar konam
<ali89> kikham desktop 3d dashte basham chikar konam
<ali89> mikham desktop 3d dashte basham chikar konam
<ali89> ?
<ramanK> ali89: menu System->Preferences->Desktop Effects
<ali89> ok
<ali89> raftam
<ramanK> ali89: gozine compiz ro entekhab konid
<ramanK> ali89: age badesh hamechi dorost bud , keep setting ro bezanid
<ali89> nadare hamchin gozineyi?
<ali89> none normal extra dare
<ramanK> ali89: khob gozine normal ya extra ro entekhab konid
<ali89> ok
<ali89>  anjam dadam
<ali89> entekhab shod extra
<ali89> hala chikar konam?
<ramanK> ali89: hala tayidesh konid bayad ye message box baz beshe ke do gozine dashte bashe , shoma keep setting ro bezanid
<ali89> ramank jan hala chi?
<ramanK> ali89: hameye in kara anjam shod ?
<ali89> are vali keep stting nayumad
<ali89> alan panjereharo mishe keshid
<ali89> jalede
<ramanK> ali89: khube
<ali89> hala chetori 3d mishe
<ramanK> ali89: hala bayad ba shortcut hash ashna beshid
<alabd> salam , matlabi farsi baraye ubuntu ke copyright nadashte bashe masalan GFDL bashe kasi soragh dare ?
<ramanK> ali89: masalan ALT+CTRL+Down Arrow
<ramanK> alabd: in mataleb ziyadan , shoma dar che moredi josteju mikonid ?
<ali89> mikham tuye ye mokab harekat konam
<ramanK> ali89: ALT+CTRL+ ( DOWN/UP/RIGHT/LEFT) Arrow
<alabd> ramanK:  amuzeshe ubuntu bashe ,
<ali89> khub hala chikar konam
<ali89> ?
<ramanK> alabd: ye amuzeshe kamele farsi man nemishnasam , shoma wiki ubuntu.ir behetun komaki nemikone ?
<ali89> ye box  ke bechakhe?
<ramanK> ali89: vaghti ALT+CTRL+DOWN Arrow ro zadin chand ta workspace neshun dad ? 2 ta ya 4 ta ?
<alabd> ramanK: bale wiki ke be surate ye file matni dar dastres nist hast ?
<ali89> dige che karayi betad anjam bedam ya che arayi mishe anjam dad?
<ali89> 4
<ramanK> alabd: na moteasefane
<ali89> bebakh shid bad minevisam
<ali89> khob befarmiyid
<alabd> besiar khob ramanK mamanoon be har hal
<ramanK> ali89: alan inke ALT+CTRL+RIGHT Arrow ro zadin ye moka'ab nayumad ?
<ramanK> alabd: khahesh mikonam , mitunid inja bemunid shayad baghiye dustan chizi bedunan
<ali89> naka'ab nist adi avaz mishe
<ali89> hali chikar konam
<ali89> moka'ab 3d
<ali89> mikhastam?
<ramanK> ali89: jalebe , tu hamun Desktop effects bakhse 3d cube vojud dasht ke tik nakhorde bashe ?
<ali89> koja?
<ramanK> alabd: be nazar miyad ye ketab bude amma hotesh down shode
<ramanK> alabd: kami sabr konid shayad chizi peida kardam
<mahdi1533> slm be hame
<ramanK> ali89: hamun masire ghabli : System-> Prefrences->Desktop Effect
<mahdi1533> kasi hast mano rahnmaii kone??
<ramanK> mahdi1533: soaletun ro beporsid age kasi betune komak mikone
<ali89> unja visual effect hast desktop nist bad hachin gozineyi nist
<mahdi1533> man ubuntu 8.4 ro systemam nasb hast age on ro be 9.4 ya 10 update konam namafazr hai ke ghblan ro system nab kardam pak meshe
<mahdi1533> ??/
<mahdi1533> alo kasi hast javab bede??
<ramanK> mahdi1533: behtare hamchin kari nakonid chon mamulan moshkelate kheili ziyadi pish miyad
<ramanK> mahdi1533: behtare noskhe jadido az avval nasb konid va narm afzar haro mojaddan download konid
<mahdi1533> chetor mage.???
<alabd> ramanK: bale hastam ...
<ali89> ramank javab mano nadadi
<ramanK> ali89: nemidunam moshkel az chiye chon man alan ru ubuntu nistam . shoma un gozine normal ro ham test kon
<mahdi1533> khob alan chjori ubuntu 8.4 ro az ro systemam unistall konam??
<ramanK> mahdi1533: chon upgrade ha mojebe na paydari system va moshkelate ajib mishe
<ramanK> mahdi1533: partition ke ubuntu rush hast ro mitunid format konid
<ali89> khob age normal zadam bayad chi beshe?
<ali89> ramanK
<mahdi1533> khob az koja bedonam ro ch partioni nasb shode.va chjori format konam???
<ramanK> ali89: shayad un cube ba CTRL+ALT+RIGHT namayesh dade beshe
<ramanK> mahdi1533: moghe nasb chetori nasbesh kardin?
<alabd> kasi midune aghaye mehdi hasanpour usereshon inja chie ?
<mahdi1533> wait
<ramanK> alabd: Mehdi
<alabd> ishon ke nistan kasi rahy be nazaresh mirese beshe wiki ro tuye ye file matni kard?
<mahdi1533> man ubuntu ro kenar win nasb kardam.va hngam nasb az bishtarin faza khali estfade kardam be sorat auto partion kard
<ramanK> mahdi1533: ahan
<mahdi1533> are hala chekar konam??
<alabd> kasi midune GFDL ejaze mide mostanadat ba name nevisande dgary enteshar peida kone ya na ?
<alabd> ya kasi daghighan midune baraye estefade  ye mostanad ba mojaveze GFDL che mavaredi bayad rayat beshe ?
<alabd> wiki ubuntu tahte che mojavezie ?
<nixoeen> alabd: har dafe ke matn ro montasher mikoni bayad esme nevisandegane asli ham zekr koni
<nixoeen> alabd: mituni taghiresh bedi, va begi taghir dahande ki bude, vali nemituni hamun matn ro ba naame yeki dige montasher koni
<alabd> nixoeen: joziaate bishtare in  masalae ro koja mitunam bekhunam mammnoon
<nixoeen> alabd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Free_Documentation_License
<alabd> nixoeen:  shoma midunid wiki ubuntu.ir tahte che licensi hast
<nixoeen> alabd: ehtemalan gfdl bashe
<alabd> bayad motmaen sham , chizi nadidam paeenesh
<nixoeen> alabd: chizi hast haminja tooye channel begid, na tooye PM
<alabd> nixoeen: bale , hala masalan 50 safhe darim ke az ubuntu.com , fsf.org ,wikipedia va ubuntu.ir tashkil shode , khob chetor in ro montasher konim ke sahih bashe , 1 aya akhere ketab ina ro be onvane manabe bezanim kafie ?
<nixoeen> alabd: yek seri chiza hast masalan inke bayad esme nevisande ham ezafe konid, agar matn ha ro taghir dadid gaahi niaze ke matne asli ham hamrah bashe, ...
<nixoeen> alabd: bayad bebinid har kodoom az matn ha tahte che mojavvezi e, va un mojavez ro bekhunid dige
<nixoeen> alabd: Wikipedia GFDL va CC-BY-SA hastesh
<alabd> khob bayad chy kar konam baraye estefade matalebesh dar doc ? inke akhere doc benvisam doc tahte mojavaze GFDL hast o bakhshish az wikipedia hast kafie ?
<nixoeen> alabd: vaghti ba shakhse khassi sohbat mikoni hamishe IDsho ghabl az peyghamet biar, vagar na peyghameto momkene nabine
<nixoeen> alabd: payinesho negah koni inja gofte chejuri mituni estefade koni az in license: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/fdl.html
<alabd> nixoeen:  mamnoon
<alabd> nixoeen:  pas agar chand safhe ke mjaveze GFDL dare einan coy beshe tuye ye doc , bayad avalan esme nevisangane ghabli ro attribute konim ama chetori ? akhere doc mishe ?
<nixoeen> ghabl ya bad az maghale
<nixoeen> alabd: ^^
<nixoeen> alabd: momkene akhare ketab ham beshe, vali man ettela'e daghighi nadaram, bayad beshinam license esh ro bekhunam
<alabd> mishe nemune bezanid va dige che karaye e bayad bokonam ?
<dark-sun> من از دوباره برگشتم
<dark-sun> the-light: سلام، چه خوشکل شدی امشب
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> فرقش اینه که امشب ساندویچ داریم...
 * dark-sun goes for dinner (sleep `expr 60 * 15`)
 * dark-sun returns to tty1...
<dark-sun> بیخودی نیست همه پایتون کار می‌کنن .. همه چیز رو آسون کرده پدرسوخته!
<the-light> dark-sun: chie mikhay perl o vel koni donbal bahanei ke bad o birah migi?!
<dark-sun> نه احسان. پرل ول شدنی نیست.
<dark-sun> حالا حالاها باهاش کار دارم
<dark-sun> ولی پایتون رو خواستم ببینم چیه که همه می‌گن پایتون پایتون
<dark-sun> یک پی دی اف گرفتم. سریع ببینم چیه.
<dark-sun> خیلی ساده‌اس سینتاکسش
<dark-sun> the-light: حالا نظر خودت چیه؟
<the-light> dark-sun: darbareye chi?
<dark-sun> the-light: ترور یاسر عرفات
<dark-sun> پایتون دیگه
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> sayres: سلام هموطن
<dark-sun> من الان میام
<the-light> dark-sun: man ke ba perl kar nakardam, ama python syntax rahati dare harchand dakhel version 3 yek seri chizaei ro ke zaf dasht eslah kardan
<sayres> bacheha kasi bein moshkel tabehal barkhorde ?
<sayres> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<sayres> :'(
<dark-sun> sayres: می‌گم آواتر شما پایینش نوشته کوروش کبیر؟
<sayres> dark-sun: نمیدونم ولی من عاشق کوروشم
<dark-sun> sayres: توی پرشین تولز هم بودین قبلا؟
<sayres> نه
<sayres> کسی جواب سوال بالام نمیدونه؟؟
<dark-sun> sayres: یعنی اون سایرس توی پرشین تولز شما نیستین؟
<dark-sun> sayres: اون پکیج منیجر کرنل سوزونده باید دیباگ بشه.
<sayres> dark-sun: چطوری؟
<dark-sun> sayres: مشکل برنامه نویسی داره. سورسش نم کشیده. باید آچارکشی بشه.
<sayres> بسته deb بوده...virtualbox 4
<dark-sun> sayres: فایل لوگش رو بفرستین به اون آدرس. ایشالله مشکلش حل بشه توی نسخه‌ی آینده می‌گذارن واسه دانلود
<dark-sun> sayres: یعنی فقط توی نصب اون پکیج خطا می‌ده؟
<sayres> dark-sun: آره ..از سایت خودش گرفتم
<dark-sun> sayres: پس درسته. پکیجش آب بندی نشده. بگذار یکی دو ماه دیگه سربزن شاید درست بشه. نشد از سورس نصب کن
<dark-sun> sayres: اگه حوصله‌اش رو هم نداری.
<dark-sun> AQEMU
<dark-sun> نصب کن سرعتش هم بیشتره
<dark-sun> فقط اشکالش اینه که هارد‌های مجازی رو باید تبدیل کنی.
<sayres> آخه از سورس نصب کردن مکافاته
<dark-sun> سیستم مجازی ویندوز داشته باشی ممکنه توش جواب نده.
<dark-sun> sayres: کدوم توزیع هستی؟
<sayres> سیستم مجازی ویندوز؟
<sayres> اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰
<dark-sun> آره.
<dark-sun> اوه. اون که یزیدیه!
<dark-sun> حالا اگه ده و چهار بود یک چیزی
<dark-sun> کی آپدیتش کردی توزیع رو؟
<sayres>  dark-sun:من رو سیستمم virtaul box نصب نیست که ویندوز مجازی نصب کنم
<sayres> همیشه up میکنم
<dark-sun> دستت درد نکنه
<dark-sun> sayres: می‌گم اگه از سایت خودش گرفتی یکم صبر کن تو مخازن بیاد بعدش نصب کن خب
<sayres> dark-sun: تو مخازن به این سرعت نمیاد
<sayres> dark-sun: هرچند واسم مهم نیست
<dark-sun> sayres: راست می‌گی.. منم خیلی وقته منتظر آپن آفیس ۳ .۳ هستم هر دفعه سرمی‌زنم
<sayres> dark-sun: اصلا ازش استفاده نکردم بجز ۱بار
<dark-sun> می‌گه شاید این جمعه بیاید..شاید...
<sayres> dark-sun: خواستم mac leopard نصب کنم که نشد
<dark-sun> sayres: هک می‌خواد سایرس
<ramanK> dark-sun: takzib mikonam
<dark-sun> sayres: مکینتاش‌ها بایوس ندارن. یک چیز دیگه دارن باید پی سی رو هک کنی تا جواب بده
<sayres> چرا
<sayres> dark-sun: نسخه اینتل و amd هم اومده
<dark-sun> ramanK: منم از اولش باهات موافق بودم. ولی خب تقصیر خودش بود. به هر حال مشکلی نیست
<dark-sun> sayres: سی پی یو بحثش جداست
<dark-sun> بایوس کارش چیز دیگه‌ایه
<dark-sun> Basic Input/Output System(?)
<sayres> dark-sun: من ۱بار رو سیستمم نصب کردم و خوبم کار میکرد
<ramanK> dark-sun: to bahashun gharar gozashti? key porojaro tahvil migiran?
<sayres> ولی مجازی نشد
<ramanK> sayres: chetor nasbesh kardi ?
<dark-sun> sayres: کدوم شبیه ساز؟ ویرچوال باکس؟
<sayres> dark-sun:  آره
<dark-sun> ramanK: والله واسه منم سواله
<dark-sun> sayres: اونکه فری بی اس دی رو هم بالا نمی‌یاره
<dark-sun> sayres: چیز عجیبی نیست.
<dark-sun> AQEMU
<dark-sun> این رو باید امتحان کنی
<dark-sun> ramanK: نظرت چیه؟
<ramanK> man bahashun tahala moamele nakardam . fekr konam ziyad nabayad beheshun etemad kard
<ramanK> dark-sun: ^
<dark-sun> ramanK: واسه پروژه من با کیوان صحبت کردم. فرصت نشد با مهندس دهقان تماس بگیرم
<sayres> dark-sun: این oracel خیلی شرکت بزرگیه واسه این بهش امید داشتم
<ramanK> sayres: harchi mikeshim az hamun Oracle mikeshim
<ramanK> sayres: khoda lanatesh kone !
<dark-sun> sayres: امیدت به خدا باشه فرزند
<dark-sun> ;)
<sayres> ramank : kheili dele pori dari?
<sayres> dark-sun: 60%
<ramanK> sayres: shadid , hamechio in Oracle baham rikhte
<sayres> ramanK:  reshtatun come?
<dark-sun> sayres: حق داره. منم از دست رونالد راضی نیستم. هیچ خوب عمل نکرده دو سه ماه اخیر. هیئت مدیره هم زیاد خوششون نمی‌یاد
<ramanK> sayres: az vaghti Oracle Sun ro kharid moshkelate ma ziyad shod !
<ramanK> sayres: bali , narm afzar
<sayres> ramanK: man ham lisanse narm daram
<ramanK> sayres: :)
<sayres> ramanK:  akharesh bikarie
<dark-sun> من هم افتصاد شرکت‌های چند ملیتی خوندم. توی ارشد
<sayres> taze khedmatam tamum shode
<sayres>  dark-sun:    mobarake
<dark-sun> sayres: تبریک می‌گم. پس قدم اول رو برداشتی
<ramanK> dark-sun: in reshte karshenasish chi bude ? eghtesad ?
<dark-sun> ramanK: اقتصاد کاربردی گرایش بین الملل
<dark-sun> البته از حسابداری هم پذیرش می‌کنه
<dark-sun> :D
<ramanK> dark-sun: mano yade yeki az bache ha forum andakhti , bazar yabi cheriki motale'e karde bud !
<dark-sun> ramanK: آره. دو واحد بود. کارشناسی پاسش کردیم
<sayres> dark-sun: man ghadame akharam bardashtam
<sayres> moteahelam:-D
<dark-sun> sayres: چند ماه اضافه؟
<sayres> 7mah kasri
<dark-sun> sayres: به به! آقا پس یک دستی هم سر ما بکش. اول رامان البته
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> sayres: به به به به! تا باشه از این خدمت‌ها
<dark-sun> ;)
<sayres> :-D
<sayres> babahe avaze man ham khedmat rafte bud
<dark-sun> ramanK: بیا پیش عمو سایرس بیا نترس
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> sayres: بابای من نرفته بود.. زمان شاه خدمت کرده بود. می‌گفتم اعدامم می‌کردن با اعمال شاقه
<dark-sun> :))
<ramanK> dark-sun: ravabet omumiye un sherkate twitt kare ke system hashun 3 sa'at az 1AM-4AM down mishe vase upgrade
<sayres>  dark-sun::-D
<dark-sun> ramanK: فرصت توپیه. همین تنها راهشه. بهت گفته بودم همیشه یک راهی هست
<dark-sun> ;)
<ramanK> dark-sun: yani migi fake server dorost konim ?!
<dark-sun> ramanK: تابلو نگو اینجا خب
<sayres> VMware  chetore?
<dark-sun> sayres: یک سوال هست من از همه متاهل‌ها می‌پرسم
<ramanK> dark-sun: hmm
<dark-sun> sayres: می‌شه بپرسم؟
<sayres>  dark-sun: junam?
<ramanK> sayres: VMWare pul mikhahad ta jayi ke man midunam
<dark-sun> sayres: چه چیزی توی زندگی مشترک بود که کمتر فکرش رو می‌کردین و بعد از ازدواج متوجه شدین مهم بوده؟
<sayres> man ghable ezdevaj ta jaii ke mishod hamechio darnazar gerefte budam
<dark-sun> sayres: یا احساس کردین باید بیشتر بهش توجه می‌کردین؟
<sayres> vali bishtarin chiz akhlaghe
<dark-sun> sayres: یعنی همون تفاهم؟
<sayres> dark-sun:  tafahom   na
<sayres> dark-sun: akhlagh
<sayres> dark-sun:tafahom badan miad
<ramanK> hmm
<sayres> dark-sun:vali age akhlaghe khubi dashte bashe
<sayres> dark-sun: darkesh nesbat be moshkelat
<sayres> migan ghable ezdevaj 2 cheshmeto baz kon bade ezdevaj 1kisho beband
<ramanK> hmm
<dark-sun> sayres: منم شنیدم. چطور میشه اخلاق رو بررسی کرد؟ چه روشی بهتره؟
<ramanK> az in chiza inja kam mishnavim !
<dark-sun> sayres: پیشنهادی دارین؟
<dark-sun> ramanK: حواست باشه چشم و گوشت باز می‌شه
<dark-sun> ;)
<sayres> dark-sun:  اینجا سوال در مورد اوبونتو میپرسن...الان داد بچه ها در میاد
<ramanK> dark-sun: belakhare zang zadan
<dark-sun> ramanK: تحویلشون نگیر. من دارم با سایرس صحبت می‌کنم
<dark-sun> ;)
<ramanK> dark-sun: ahan , bashe migam badan tamas begiran
<mahdavi> دقیقا به این نتیجه منطقی رسیدم که باید سیتم خودم رو ارتقا بدم
<mahdavi> البته ان شا الله بعد از امتحانات
<mahdavi> *سیستم
<mahdavi> btavakkoli: ping
<ramanK> mahdavi: in ettefaghiye ke ye ruzi vase hame miyofte , narahat nabash
<mahdavi> btavakkoli: شما کامپیوتر به صورت خرید آنلاین نمی فروشید؟
<mahdavi> ramanK: آره ولی برای من خیلی زود افتاد
<ramanK> mahdavi: kojash azyat mikone?
<mahdavi> ramanK:  من قطعات سیستمم رو می گم خودت ببین مشکل از کجا می تونه باشه
<mahdavi> رم 512 مگا بایت اس دی باس 333
<mahdavi> پردازنده 2.4 سلرون
<mahdavi> گرافیک 7200 ati با 64 مگابایت رم
<ramanK> mahdavi: in systemi ke migi chand dahe pish mongharez shode , chera migi zud vasat ettefagh oftade!
<mahdavi> ولی انگار همین دیروز بود
<mahdavi> ramanK: سال 83 تا الان
<ramanK> khoda hefzet kone !
<ramanK> mahdavi: in system ke dige karish nemishe kard vali negahesh dar kheili mofide
<ramanK> mahdavi: file server , media center va kolli chize dige mishe bahash sakht
<mahdavi> ramanK:  جای اضافی می گیره
<ramanK> mahdavi: ye case badbakht jayi nemigire ke
<mahdavi> غیر از اینکه من دارم ارتقاعش می دم و بعضی از قسمت هاش من جمله همین کیس رو لازم دارم
<ramanK> mahdavi: akhe un badbakht ke hich jasho nemituni estefade koni joz casesh
<mahdavi> فعلا تا 28 همین ماه باید باهاش سر کنم
<ramanK> mahdavi: az kheire casesh begzaro heifesh nakon
<mahdavi> ramanK: تا پایان امتحانات
<ramanK> mahdavi: kholase az ma nasihat !
<mahdavi> چکارش کنم
<ramanK> man age jaye shoma budam negahesh midashtam
<ramanK> faghat case ro ye ja mizashtam va be bargho network vasl mikardam
<ramanK> dar ayande kolli kar mishe bahash kard
<mahdavi> شاید یه وب سرور کوچیک باهاش راه انداختم
<mahdavi> اینطوری توی ویندوز و لینوکس مثل هم و براحتی به فایل هام دسترسی دارم
<locodir-user> ?
<alabd> salam parsix ba ubuntu che farghy daran ?
<shahin> salam
<alabd> aleikom salam
<shahin> ye chand ta soal v tagazaye komak dashtam
<shahin> man alan ubuntu ro download kardam . alan ro computeram windows 7 nasbe . mikhastam ubuntu ro nasb konam ama hichi azash namidonam va aslan namidonam chetor nasb mishe . mamnun misham komakam konid
<alabd> shahin: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/
<shahin> farsi nist akhe
<alabd> farsie shahin
 * WhiteCrow1 salam baro bax
 * WhiteCrow1 shab e hamegiton omid varam khob bashe
 * WhiteCrow1 baro bax shab khos
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-29
<alabd> salam wiki ubuntu .ir ro chetor ozv sham ?
<alabd> cahnd darsad ubuntu o parsix shabih be ham hastan ?
<lxsameer> alabd: az che lahaz
<alabd> lxsameer: kollan
<lxsameer> alabd: khob fargh daran ama % esho kheyli sakhte hesab koni
<alabd> khob tuye che mavaredy fargh daran lxsameer parsix ro ta be hal estefade nakardam
<lxsameer> alabd: khob fargheshun ziade injuri nemishe goft
<alabd> lxsameer:  chand mored fehrest bar
<alabd> ya var
<lxsameer> alabd: parsix bar mabnaye debian testing e ama ubuntu bar mabynaye malum nist chie
<royaflash> salam kasy inja hast
<ilius> salam
<ilius> !ask | royaflash
<lubotu3> royaflash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<royaflash> kasy ba squid kar karde
<lxsameer> royaflash: kasi nist
<lxsameer> ilius: chetori mard
<royaflash> kasy ba squid kar karde
<ilius> lxsameer: ham khub ham bad :)
<lxsameer> ilius: chera bad ?
<ilius> lxsameer: تا میاد سرماخورده‌گیم خوب بشه همکارام دوباره سرمام میدن :-D
<lxsameer> ilius: :D vaksan bezan khob
<ilius> lxsameer: eee
<ilius> lxsameer: کار می‌کنه؟
<ilius> lxsameer: تست کردی؟
<lxsameer> ilius: are man ye sal zadam
<lxsameer> ilius: ye sal davam dare
<ilius> lxsameer: چه جالب
<lxsameer> ilius: sale pish 15000 T bud
<ilius> lxsameer: hmmm, miarze
<lxsameer> ilius: are ye sal sarma nakhordam :D
<ilius> lxsameer: :-D
<ilius> lxsameer: http://rlv.zcache.com/eat_sleep_code_html_hat-p14887674942441216133mr_400.jpg
<ilius> lxsameer: سرماخوردگی توش نیست
<lxsameer> ilius: eyval che bahal
<ilius> lxsameer: :P
<everplays> ilius, agha boro oonvar! vase chi miyay too makan-e oomoomi? nemigi baghie ham mariz mishan?
 * ilius Ache Ache > everplays_face
<everplays> lol
<ilius> narcislinux: bot e no mobarak
<narcislinux> :D
 * ilius hame daran bot-dar mishan
 * narcislinux salam ubuntu-ir-helper ! yadet raft ?
<ubuntu-ir-helper> Dorod!
<everplays> narcislinux, behesh chia yad dadi?
<narcislinux> everplays: lol in bot kheyli ba farhang hast az kalamat biganeh ham estefade nemikone
<narcislinux> albate hanoz monde
<narcislinux> ubuntulog: :)
<everplays> narcislinux, alaan kotakesh zadi bad salaam dad?
<dark-sun> سلام ملت
<dark-sun> دیشب وسط بحث سیاسی/راهبردی اینترنتم قطع شد!
<dark-sun> ilius: هاو آر یو دارینگ؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> lxsameer: سلام هموطن
<lxsameer> dark-sun: salam chetori
<dark-sun> دارک سان سندز سیگ-هلو ....
<dark-sun> lxsameer: maybe good, maybe bad ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: ishala hamishe khub bashi
<ilius> dark-sun: good buddy tnx
<dark-sun> lxsameer: مقسی
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<ilius> lxsameer: everplays: http://rlv.zcache.com/eat_sleep_code_html_hat-p14887674942441216133mr_400.jpg
<ilius> lxsameer: aha be to neshun dadam :-D
<everplays> hehe! roozegar-e developer-a
<lxsameer> ilius: are bahal bud
<dark-sun> ilius: +1 my favorite life style ;)
<lxsameer> ilius: zendegie man 2ta chiz bishtar dare
<ilius> :)
<lxsameer> ilius: PES and anime
<lxsameer> :D
<ilius> lxsameer: :-D
<everplays> hehe! albate male man sleep ro kam dare
<ilius> male man ye strategy game kam dare (+ ye bit anime)
<ilius> haji: nakone shaba pray mikone bejaye sleep
<haji> ilius, khodam doa minevisam :D shaba vasat-e coda-a comment mizaram toosh 2a minevisam ke az sharr-e in project khalas besham :D
<ilius> haji: :-D
<ilius> haji: libdoa ro bede ma ham estefade konim
<narcislinux> salam ubuntu-ir-helper
<haji> ilius, hehe! khoda libejabat ro hanooz release nakarde. API-esh unstable-e
<narcislinux> ubuntu-ir-helper:
<narcislinux> ubuntu-ir-helper
<narcislinux> salam ubuntu-ir-helper
<ubuntu-ir-helper> Dorod!
<ubuntu-ir-helper> Dorod!
<ubuntu-ir-helper> Dorod!
<ubuntu-ir-helper> Dorod!
<ubuntu-ir-helper> Dorod!
<ubuntu-ir-helper> Dorod!
<ubuntu-ir-helper> Dorod!
<ubuntu-ir-helper> Dorod!
<ubuntu-ir-helper> Dorod!
<narcislinux> oh
<narcislinux> heh
<the-light> in dige male ki bud?!
 * narcislinux nemidone 
 * haji dare fekr mikone chera the-light bot-e mardom ro kharab mikone
 * the-light maktabe Bot-ism dare shekl migire kam kam tu irc
<the-light> haji: in hame channel khali ela haminja mian test mikonan!
<narcislinux> the-light: vagehan
 * narcislinux cheghad mardom azari 
 * dark-sun was far away...
<haji> lxsameer, agha in debian-ir chera login required-e?
 * haji mikhad bedoone che fekr-i posht-e in kar-e
<lxsameer> haji: vala nemidunam man op unja nistam aksaran ham khalie
<haji> lxsameer, manzooram forum bood-a! debian-ir.com ro migam
<lxsameer> haji: vala admin e unam nistam vali man moshgeli nadaram :)
<haji> lxsameer, alaan user/pass mikhad vase khoondan-e content-esh
<narcislinux> haji: !
<narcislinux> haji: motmaenid?
<lxsameer> haji: nemidunam vala man ke moshgeli nadaram bahash , adminesham nemishnasam kie , age betuni behesh mail bezani khub mishe
<haji> narcislinux, vase man ke intorie!
<haji> lxsameer, logout kardi bazam moshkeli nadari?
<narcislinux> haji:  masalan ye link
<lxsameer> haji na moshgeli nist
<haji> موضوع یا انجمن مورد نظر، برای شما محدود می باشد و شما اجازه دیدن آن را ندارید.
<haji> لطفا وارد شوید و یا برای داشتن دسترسی ثبت نام کنید با انجمن انجمنهای سایت.
<haji> lxsameer, man alaan mikhastam bebinam oon thread-i ke zade boodi javab dare ya na, ama ^ ro goft
<haji> narcislinux, http://debian-ir.com/community/index.php?topic=1299.msg8602;topicseen#msg8602
<lxsameer> haji: kodum thread?
<narcislinux> haji:  khob yani mizanid fehrest post ha nemiyad?
<haji> narcislinux, lxsameer : hamoon link-e ke dadam ro nemibinam
<lxsameer> haji: e vase manam hanuz erroro dada
<narcislinux> haji: man alan froum va topic ha ro mibinam bedone login
<lxsameer> haji: in kodum post e ?
<lxsameer> haji: taze man login ham kardam :D
<haji> lxsameer, hamoon IDE
<haji> hehe
<haji> WTF
<lxsameer> haji: aha uno ke delete kardam
<haji> lol
 * dark-sun goes for lunch...
<lxsameer> haji: mage tu list e post ha dide mishe hanuz
<lxsameer> haji: hala nazari dari dar morede un post ?
<haji> dunno! man az awesome bar-e firefox estefade kardam lxsameer
<haji> lxsameer, email kardam ke :)
<haji> mikhastam bedoonam baghie che nazari daran
<lxsameer> haji: man chizi negereftam vali
<lxsameer> haji: post o pak kardam bezudi ye form mizaram ke melat az un estefade konan
<haji> lxsameer, ajab!
<everplays> :)
<lxsameer> everplays: aha hala shod
<dark-sun> الان اخبار رو شنیدم: وزارت ورزش و جوانان.  به به!
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<dark-sun> !ping
<dark-sun> lubotu3: :{ kam ovordi dadash?!
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dark-sun> nemigofti ham tablo bod!
<Mahdi> سلام
<Mahdi> کسی هست
<Mahdi> ؟
<SARA> hi
 * WhiteCrow1 salam baro bax
<WhiteCrow1> btavakkoli: aziz salam
<surena> درود
 * dingdangdong dorUdz surena
<surena> دستش درد نکنه
<dingdangdong> ;)
<abdman_> Salam, inja kasi ashna be GTK hast?
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  oh man taze fahmidam ! vaghti goftam user manzoram shoma nabodidi  dashtam usere gheyre asli khodamo migoftam asan havasam nabod
<abdman_> Salam, inja kasi ashna be GTK hast?
<nixoeen> !help | abdman_
<lubotu3> abdman_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mahmoodesk> hi
<mahmoodesk> salam
<dingdangdong> the-light: dorud bar ali!
<Gnubuntu> hi all
<Gnubuntu> how are youuuuu
<Gnubuntu> btavakkoli: salam
<Gnubuntu> btavakkoli: hanoooz zendeiiiii
<Gnubuntu> :D
<Gnubuntu> ?
<Gnubuntu> locobot_5: hi
<Gnubuntu> kasi alan inja hast ?
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-30
<nkh> سلام
<nkh> دوستان اگه بخوایم یه پکیج خاص رو آپگرید کنیم به ورژنی که تو مخازن نیست باید چی کار کنیم ؟
<nkh> gcc4.4.3 -> gcc4.4.5 or newer Mikham
<nkh> باید بشینم دانلود کنم کامپایل کنم ؟! راه دیگه ای نیست دردسرش کمتر باشه ؟!
<lxsameer> nkh: bebin repository i peyda mikoni ke un package ro dashte bashe?
<dark-sun> سلام ملت
<hamid12> hi every body
<hamid12> bacheha ye dictionary persian to english va english to persian mikham
<hamid12>  bacheha ye dictionary persian to english va english to persian mikha
<the-light> hamid12: stardict, mdic, golden dict . badesh golasary haye en to fa va fa to en ro bayad nasb konid baraye harkodom
<hamid12> golden dic ro nasb kardam
<hamid12> golasary ro che jooori bayad benasbam?
<the-light> hamid12: dakhel ubuntu.ir bayad bashe search konin kafie bade download be barname add esh konin
<hamid12> ok
<hamid12> mamnoooon
<the-light> yw
<dark-sun> شبیه ساز کیو ای ام یو داره خر بازی در میاره
<dark-sun> کسی پیشنهادی نداره؟
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: joziati ke dari erae midi kheili ziade
<dark-sun> آخرین تحقیقات نشان داده، نرم افزارهای اپن سورس چهل و هفت ممیز بیست و شش صدم درصد بیشتر از نرم افزارهای کلوز سورس به «خر بازی»  علاقه دارند و آن را انجام می‌دهند
<bmoqimi> koli tar begu baba
<bmoqimi> :D
<dark-sun> اینم جزییات بیشتر ^^
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> یک اوبونتو بستم بهش، آپاچی روش گذاشتم و سی جی آیش رو فعال کردم...
<dark-sun> تا پنج دقیقه پیش همه چیز خوب بود، یهو یک سی جی آی رو اجرا نمی‌کرد
<dark-sun> ریست کردم، الان به بقیه اینترنال سرور می‌ده
<dark-sun> ... البته قبلش هم خربازی‌های دیگه‌ای هم داشته. مثلا یهو یک عدد رو پشت سر هم تایپ می‌کرد سر خود!!
<dark-sun> ویندوز بود می‌گفتم ویروسی شده
<dark-sun> البته یک احتمال دیگه‌ای هم هست. چون اوبونتو رو از ویرچوال باکس تبدیل کردم دادم بهش
<ilius> dark-sun: errori nadade?
<ilius> dark-sun: log e apache
<dark-sun> هووم... بگذار ببینم...
<dark-sun> ilius: ای ول. گرفتم چه مرگش شده. دفعه بعد باید بیشتر به لوگ‌ها توجه کنم
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> سخت‌ترین قسمتش وقتیه که باید برنامه رو برای مراحل پایانی کار آماده کنی. چون دوباره باید همه‌ی کد رو بخونی
<dark-sun> :S
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: chi minegari ?
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: نقش عشق
<dark-sun> بر پیکر بی‌روح ماشین
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: پرل می‌نویسم هموطن
<dark-sun> به طور دقیقتر یک وب پنل برای آی پی تیبل
<ramanK> dark-sun: !
<ramanK> dark-sun: ghablan neveshtan az in chiza
<dark-sun> ramanK: یعنی می‌خوای بگی دارم چرخ رو دوباره اختراع می‌کنم؟
<dark-sun> من می‌دونستم رامان از اولش با من دشمن بوده
<dark-sun> همش دنبال یک بهونه بوده که من رو ضایع کنه
<dark-sun> همش با من لجه
<dark-sun> نمی‌دونم چرا
<dark-sun> :P :))))
<dark-sun> ramanK: می‌دونم زیاد هست. خواستم خودم رو محک بزنم. چیزای خوبی دستم اومد. الان از نظر علمی کلی خوشحال‌ترهستم
<dark-sun> دارک سان می‌ره واسه ناهار....
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: `hala barkegashti begu bebinam proje free software ya bara khalat minevisi ?
<dark-sun> به به چه ناهاری بود، جای همه‌تون سبز
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: نه واسه عمه آقای رییس می‌نویس
<dark-sun> می‌نویسم*
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> ولی احتمالا فری هم می‌گذارم توی وبلاگم
<dark-sun> با توضیحات کافی
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> آهای جوسی، استمبلی خوردی؟
<dark-sun> اگه هم خورده باشی دستپخت مامان من که نبوده! :P
<dark-sun> دیدین بیرون هوا ابری شده؟ خیلی باحاله! من رفتم تو حیاط...
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: free softwari bara kari ke dari nabood ghablan ?
<tHr> salam doostan man be 1 moshkeli barkhordam lotfan komakam konid
<tHr> man ba'de inke partition magic ro to windows nasb kardam ba'd on gparted nemitone partition table ro shenasaie kone alan man bayad chikar konam?
<nkh> سلام
<nkh> دوستان من اگه بخوام بدون ریبوت کرنلم رو عوض کنم باید چی کار کنم ؟ کسی کرده ؟
<nkh> یه راهی به یه نرم افزاری جستم اما اون انگار فقط مال اینه که کرنل رو آپدیت کنی ...
<tHr> kasi balad nist komakam kone?
<nkh> tHr: ?
<tHr> man ba'de inke partition magic ro to windows nasb kardam ba'd on gparted nemitone partition table ro shenasaie kone alan man bayad chikar konam?
<lxsameer> tHr: fdisk /dev/sda
<lxsameer> tHr: bad v
<lxsameer> behet mige moshgel kojast
<nkh> tHr: Akhare kar age karii az jaee Pish nabordi , az testdisk estefade kon , albate ghablesh ye search bezan o kar bahash ro yad begir ke hard ro naterekoone
<tHr> <lxsameer>http://pastebin.com/dLXFBPyX
<lxsameer> tHr: v zadi ino behet dad
<dark-sun> وای خدایا شکرت.. چقدر هوا خوبه
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: چرا هست ولی خب از اول نوشتن یک حال دیگه‌ای داره.. البته من از یک ماجول هم استفاده کردم
<tHr> <lxsameer> v chie?
<dark-sun> ولی خب اونم سورسش نیاز به دستکاری داشت
<lxsameer> tHr: doktmeye v
<dark-sun> tHr: راهش رو پیدار کردی واسه ما هم تعریف کن
<dark-sun> ;)
<tHr> <lxsameer>Remaining 16012 unallocated 512-byte sectors
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: ok , ghane nashodam , ama good luck
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: قربانت.
<lxsameer> tHr: cfdisk /dev/sda
<bmoqimi> nkh: upgrade or change /
<bmoqimi> ?
<dark-sun> وای چه حس خوبیه وقتی برنامه کار می‌کنه. مثل بچه‌ام می‌مونه... دوستش دارم
<nkh> bmoqimi: Change
<nkh> bmoqimi: az 2.6.32 masalan , be 2.6.36 ke compile kardam ...
<tHr> <lxsameer>FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 3: Partition ends after end-of-disk
<lxsameer> tHr: khob dige moshgelo ine bebin ba hamun toolsi ke terekundatesh mituni dorostesh koni?
<tHr> <lxsameer> partition magic aslan to windows baz nemishe!!
<lxsameer> tHr: zereshk ba chi in karo kardi ?
<tHr> <lxsameer> shoma toolze dige nemishnasid?
<bmoqimi> nkh: i am googling instead of you
<nkh> bmoqimi: i googled , not found and i had no time to google more :D
<nkh> bmoqimi: TnQ anyway ;)
<bmoqimi> nkh: to esme vagheyit chie ?:
<tHr> <lxsameer>fagat partition magic ro to windows baz kardam error dad ba'de oon hamin bala saram oomade
<nkh> bmoqimi: Navid , too info m bayad bashe !:-
<nkh> :-/
<bmoqimi> that was two click further than asking
<bmoqimi>  :D
<nkh> bmoqimi: Bale too info m hast
<nkh> :D
<bmoqimi> ok man zaman peyda kardam edame midam google o
<nkh> bmoqimi: shoma chie esmet ?!
<bmoqimi> yadame ke salha pish goftan ke in kar taze avaiable shode too kernel
<bmoqimi> Babak
<lxsameer> tHr: :D vala age unja budam shayad mishod kari anjam bedam vali nistam ke
<nkh> bmoqimi: Bew !!! Babak moghimi !!!
<bmoqimi> nkh:  ?
<nkh> bmoqimi: Baba kheili 4kerim !! :D SFD ... Isfahan ... !
<nkh> bmoqimi: Man dargir boodam natoonestam ba shioma ha ashna sham ! :D
<nkh> bmoqimi: Ba erghezi o ina shabesh raftim biroon , Badesham dige vaght nashod ! Rooze jashn ham hamash gire Karaye EjraEe boodam ! :D
<lxsameer> tHr: az in test tools ha estefade kon baziashun solution ham behet midan
<bmoqimi> nkh: nokaretam
<bmoqimi> nkh: dg shomaha raftin khoshgozarooni ba ma faghir foghara nayamadin ke
<bmoqimi> :D
<nkh> bmoqimi: KOLlan ba  mehmoonaEe ke ba sajad boodan nashod ashna sham :|
<nkh> bmoqimi: :D
<nkh> bmoqimi: na baba ekhtyar dary in che harfye ;)
<bmoqimi> nkh: jashne khubi bood ama doost kam peyda kardim
<nkh> bmoqimi: Hala 1 soal ! shoma too ubuntu kernel compile kardy ?
<nkh> bmoqimi: Lotf darin , az bi sa@adatye ma bood ke doost kam peyda kardin age na avale hame khodam doost peyda mikardam :D
<nkh> ;)
<bmoqimi> :D
<bmoqimi> nkh: are ziad
<bmoqimi> bara chi /
<bmoqimi> ?
<nkh> bmoqimi: Rastesh vase bade jashn o mehmoona ghablesho ina yekam mihod barname rizi e behtar kard ke ba ham bashim , hala ishala sale dige :)
<nkh> bmoqimi: Ahan ! man dafe avalame , error midad vasata compile...
<bmoqimi> nkh: isfahani shoma ?
<nkh> bmoqimi: Are
<bmoqimi> nkh: khob che errori ? ghablesh yekam kar dare oona ro bayad anjam bedi
<nkh> bmoqimi: bebin goftan az gcc 4.4.3 e ! 2.6.36 ro mikhastam compile konam , goftand bayad gcc4.4.5 ro nasb koni
<nkh> na az config o ina motmaenam nist , chand hafte Eee mishe sare in kaar Giram ! :D
<bmoqimi> chera mikhay hala compile koni nkh
<nkh> bmoqimi: Hala man gcc4.4.5 ro nasb kardam , symlink e gcc ro ham dadam be 4.4.5 , alan bayad vaghty make mikonam ba 4.4.5 make she ?!
<nkh> hamin joori bmoqimi :D (albate majera az jaEe shoroo shod ke mikhastim roo arm kernel biarim bala , madesh in magic patch [Galbraith] umad ... adam vasvase mishe dige ! :D )
<nkh> bmoqimi: mitooni be soorate agile komakam koni ?! aLan namayeshgah hafte pazhooheshe , be onvane Haste Pazhooheshi e linux e uni man bayad oonja basham , mikhastam in patch e ham raah bendazam oonja ye kam roo kam koni darbiarim TabLigh Konim ! :D
<bmoqimi> nkh: gcc -v chi mige
<the-light> hanuz gire kernel i magic 200 line nkh?!
<nkh> bmoqimi: version 4.5.2 ...
<bmoqimi> nkh: eeeeeeeeeeeeee jedan :( ?
<nkh> jedan chi?! :-
<nkh> :-/
<nkh> bmoqimi: [alan daram negah mikonam bebinam man 4.4.5 ro gereftam ya 4.5.2 ! :-/ :-? ]
<bmoqimi> nkh: afarin be to
<bmoqimi> nkh: chonke manam salha too hafteye pajooheshunimoon in karo mikardam
<bmoqimi> nkh: salha tanhayi namayeshgahe hafte pajoohesh bargozar kardam , delam tang shod
<nkh> bmoqimi: Are bayad mikardy kheili tasir dare , etefaghan aksaye jashn ro ham baa ye banner e bozorg zadam ! :D
<nkh> ;))
<nkh> ishala sale ba'd ! ;)
<bmoqimi> nkh: sale baad chi ./
<bmoqimi> ?
<nkh> bmoqimi: chizi be zehnet nemirese !? :( dare dirm mishe ! Omidvaram oonja internet dashte bashim :|
<dark-sun> nkh: یک ریبوت کرده بودی الان سیستم بالا اومده بود
<dark-sun> ;)
<nkh> bmoqimi: nemayeshgah ro migam sale ba'd ;)
<dark-sun> من برم به کدم برسم.. داره صدام می‌کنه...
<dark-sun> اومدم عزیزم. اومدم خوشکل بابا.. اومدم..
<nkh> bmoqimi: Alan dige masale oon nist masale ine ke in kernele in zir dasht compile mishod o man errori nadidam alan ke mizanam make install konam mige compile nasode :))
<bmoqimi> nkh: alan roo ubuntue hasti ?
<nkh> bmoqimi: Are
<bmoqimi> nkh: bebin in karo ye packagi be kexec-tools anjam mide
<nkh> bmoqimi: mikhay team view kon ...
<bmoqimi> nkh: kare nesbatan sadeyie
<nkh> che kari ?! taviz kernel ro ?
<bmoqimi> nkh: boot kardan be kernele jadid,bale
<nkh> bmoqimi: ahan , tnx
<bmoqimi> nkh: ama ye parameter too compile time kernel hast ke bayad meghdare dehi karde bashi
<bmoqimi> CONFIG_KEXEC ro age y nadade bashi nemishe alan change kernel koni
<bmoqimi> nkh: vagarna halle
<nkh> bmoqimi: Tnx , hala testesh mikonam badan !
<nkh> bmoqimi: Nazary vase in error dadan e compile nadary ?
<bmoqimi> khob che errori ?az ru che manually step step rafti jolo
<bmoqimi> haminjuri age beri miri too divar nkh
<nkh> bmoqimi: Alan ke compile e nesfe nime shode o man file log ham peyda nemikonam bayad chejoori begam che errori ?! :D
<nkh> bmoqimi: Too divar ?! :D
<nkh> :-/
<nkh> bmoqimi: Bebin alan masalan roo chizaEe ke too screen moonde in joor chizaee hast :
<nkh>  multiple definition of `softmac_mgmt_xmit'
<nkh> ya...
<nkh> bmoqimi: drivers/staging/rtl8192su/built-in.o:/media/c/linux-2.6.36/drivers/staging/rtl8192su/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c:1027: first defined here
<nkh> bmoqimi: ye hamchin chizaEee ... albate nagofte ina error e ,
<nkh> bmoqimi: Badesh mige error ha inast :
<nkh> 656: first defined here
<nkh> make[2]: *** [drivers/staging/built-in.o] Error 1
<nkh> make[1]: *** [drivers/staging] Error 2
<nkh> make: *** [drivers] Error 2
<nkh> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<nkh> bmoqimi: Az in error ha chizi ishe fahmid ?! :-/
<nkh> :-?
<nkh> bmoqimi: Mn bayad beram kam kam , nemiresam , bayad 3 onja mioodam
<dark-sun> nkh: پاشو الانشم دیره
<dark-sun> ;)
<nkh> bmoqimi: omidvaram oonja internet dashte bashe !
<nkh> dark-sun: :D ;)
<bmoqimi> nkh: bebin man dir javab midam chon sare karam,mamnue inja D:
<nkh> bmoqimi: :D NP , Man miram , chizi be zehnnet nemirese?!
 * nkh Khodafeziii mikone :) :-h
<nkh> bmoqimi: Tnx AnyWay ! Khkhoshal shodam !;)
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: آمار اینجا رو ایمیل می‌کنم واسه مدیر. گفته بود اومدی اینجا بهش گزارش بدم
<dark-sun> :))
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: modir kie ?
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: رییستون دیگه. همون که کچله! چاقه
<dark-sun> اسمش یادم نیست
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: aha inja ro migi
<bmoqimi> :))
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> Bersam: بله. بخند بخند. من گشت نامحسوس شرکتم. آمار آبدارچی رو هم دارم
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: ^^
<dark-sun> Bersam: اشتباه شد ولی بخند تا دنیا به روت بخنده
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> مرد که گریه نمی‌کنه...
<dark-sun> برای تضمین کارآیی باید امنیت رو بالا برد و برای تامین امنیت باید آزادی رو محدود کرد. کسی گفت نرم افزار باید آزاد باشه؟
<dark-sun> بعد می‌گن نگو نرم افزار داره خربازی درمیاره!
<dark-sun> همه چیز آماده است. دقیقه ۹۰ کیبورد توی ماشین مجازی از کار افتاد!
<bmoqimi> برای تضمین کارآیی باید امنیت رو بالا برد و برای تامین امنیت  dark-sunباید آزادی رو محدود کرد. کسی گفت نرم افزار باید آزاد باشه
<bmoqimi> alan in chi bood
<bmoqimi> ?
<dark-sun> «حقیقت» از یک کتیه‌ی عهد عتیق.
<dark-sun> صحبت کردن راجع به «حقیقت» بی‌فایده است. چون نصف مردم نمی‌فهمنش. نصف دیگه‌ هم باهاش مخالفن!
<dark-sun> ttl is 0, so it's time to leave...
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<Bersam> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WhiteCrow1> Bersam: msg
<sadegh> salam
<sadegh> alo
<WhiteCrow1> !ask | sadegh
<lubotu3> sadegh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sadegh> salam
<sadegh> salam
<sadegh> alo
<WhiteCrow1> sadegh: aziz salam ? dari bepors hey alo alo nakon
<the-light> sadegh: don't panic to ask your questions here
<sadegh> ok
<sadegh> dar che moerede inja?
<sadegh> in chatroome che saytie?
<ramanK> !
<sadegh> mahdudasho migam
<ramanK> sadegh: shoma chetor umadi inja ?
<sadegh> yeki adrese inja ro nevesht umadam dakhel
<ramanK> sadegh: inja chanale IRC poshtibaniye site www.ubuntu.ir hast
<sadegh> aha
<ramanK> sadegh: bahs saye inja dar morede ubuntu anjam mishe
<ramanK> haye*
<sadegh> ubuntu karesh chie?
<ramanK> sadegh: tu hamun linki ke dadam tozih dade shode , amma kholasash inke ye system amele
<sadegh> shoma chan salete?
<ramanK> !
<ramanK> sadegh: che niyazi be dunestanesh darid ?
<sadegh> niazi nadaram
<sadegh> hamintori porsidam
<ramanK> sadegh: inja hameye afrad ba har senni mitunan dar rabete ba ubuntu be bahs bepardazan
<sadegh> khube
<sadegh> salam
<dark-sun> از دوباره سلام
<sadegh> salam
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: salam aziz
<dark-sun> sadegh: سلام که سلام! چیه هی سلام می‌کنی؟
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: سلام سفید بال خوشکل خودم
<dark-sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: chetori
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<sadegh> salam salamati miare
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: خوبم یکم از دست صادق.. اهان.. نیگاه چیکار می‌کنه؟
<sadegh> va ba vorude harkas mostahabe k salam bedim
<WhiteCrow1> 1 min
<dark-sun> sadegh: دستت درد نکنه. شوخی می‌کنم می‌خوام حالت رو بگیرم
<dark-sun> ;)
<sadegh> :)
<dark-sun> پروژه تمام شده یکم احساس پوچی می‌کنم
<dark-sun> باید یک جوری خودم رو سرگرم کنم
<sadegh> karbordhaye ubuntu chie dustan?
<ramanK> dark-sun: poroje iptables ?
<dark-sun> ramanK: آره تو ازکجا می‌دونی شیطون؟!!!
<dark-sun> :))
<ramanK> !
<dark-sun> sadegh: ملت رو سرگرم می‌کنه نفهمن چطوری عمرشون می‌گذره
<dark-sun> :))
<sadegh> khob inke kheyli bade
<dark-sun> ramanK: ! خودت
<sadegh> :)
<dark-sun> :D
<ramanK> sadegh: mitune be onvane ye jaygozine windows estefade beshe
<nixoeen> sadegh: karbord haye Windows ro dare
<ramanK> sadegh: aminyatesh az windows bishtare
<sadegh> yani sistem bdune window kar kone?
<ramanK> sadegh: daghighan
<dark-sun> sadegh: این جور می‌گن
<sadegh> shoma ru sistemetun ununtu darid?
<sadegh> ubuntu
<dark-sun> کی داره؟
<ramanK> sadegh: aghlabe afrade inja are
<dark-sun> من که ندارم بیا بگرد!
<dark-sun> روی ماشین مجازی هم حسابه؟
<ramanK> dark-sun: joloye mehmun moadab bash !
<dark-sun> هوووم.. خوب من چند تا اوبونتو رو بستم توی ماشین مجازی واسه تفریح هر روز یکیشون رو روشن می‌کنم
<dark-sun> sadegh: شما مهمونین؟
<sadegh> :)bezar rahat bashe
<dark-sun> ببخشید من دیگه چیزی نمی‌گم
<sadegh> ubunto ro bayad dl kard?
<sadegh> in sayte danlodesho dare?
<sadegh> hajmesh cheghade?
<dark-sun> ramanK: بگذار صادق بره به خدمتت می‌رسم..
<dark-sun> :)
<ramanK> sadegh: mitunid khodetun dl konid ya az forush gah haye interneti makhsuse hamin linux ha sefaresh bedin
<ramanK> sadegh: hajmesh ye CD hast
<sadegh> gheymatesh chande?
<ramanK> sadegh: kamtar az 1500 toman
<ramanK> sadegh: albate pule post ro joda hesab mikonan
<sadegh> :)
<sadegh> kheyli mamnun
<sadegh> khob dustan ma dg berim
<dark-sun> خب صادق هم رفت
<dark-sun> بی‌خیال دیگه حسش نیست
<dark-sun> کسی تا حالا توجه کرده فرق بین
<dark-sun> tty , pts
<dark-sun> چیه؟
<dark-sun> http://www.weblog.aqlinux.ir/
<dark-sun> ها ها ! یک نفر قبلا به فارسی در موردشون نوشته
<dark-sun> یک پند از دارک سان: امروز بنویس، فردا ویرایش کن و اگر پس فردا از خواندنش راضی بودی، آن را منتشر کن.
<dark-sun> من دیگه برم اگه حوصله داشتم شب از دوباره می‌یام
<dark-sun> اگه هم حوصله نداشتم نمی‌یام
<dark-sun> یعنی شاید هم بیام ولی قطعی نیست
<dark-sun> بستگی داره حوصله داشتم باشم یا نه
<dark-sun> خب دیگه باید حاضر بشم
<dark-sun> اصرارم نکنین نمی‌تونم بمونم
<dark-sun> ای بابا هولم ندین من که خودم دارم می‌رم
<dark-sun> خب فعلا/
<Jafar> salam
<Jafar> kesi inja hast?
<Jafar> msn ye moshkeli dar mourede hard daram
<Jafar> hardhaei ke ye moddat ba linuxam kar mikonan ro windows dige nemishnase
<Jafar> kesi rahe halli dare
<yasaman> سلام بچه ها
<yasaman> من یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دارم با اوبونتو
<yasaman> کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<yasaman> کسی اینجا هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-31
<chalist> سلام به همگی
<chalist> شب خوش
<chalist> من توی کامپایل کرنل جدید به مشکل بر خوردم
<chalist> کسی می تونه کمک کنه؟
<nixoeen> !help | chalist
<lubotu3> chalist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chalist>  *** Missing file: arch/x86/boot/bzImage
<chalist> compile new kernel problem
<dark-sun> دارک سان به ملت سلام می‌کنه...
<dark-sun> ملت کجان؟ چقدر خلوته!
<dark-sun> کسی پی اچ پی کار کرده؟
 * everplays dare fekr mikone ke aya php khordanie ya na?
 * dark-sun be haji sms mizane: na haji! php ro mijovan badesh tof mikonan :)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: me
<dark-sun> lxsameer: حالت چطوره دوست من؟ می‌دونی که من چقدر دوستت دارم!
<dark-sun> lxsameer: چند تا سوال دارم از حضور خوشکلت
<dark-sun> lxsameer: اس اس اچ از تو پی اچ پی شدنیه دیگه نه؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: are chera nemishe
<dark-sun> lxsameer: از نظر امنیتی موردی نداره؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: bastegi be peyade sazit dare vali kolan noghteye hassasi khahad bud
<dark-sun> lxsameer: منظورم اینه که خوب به نظر تو ایرادی نداره، اس اس اچ کنیم به لوکال هاست؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: be localhost? ye panel i chizi mikhay besazi ?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: دقیقا
<dark-sun> lxsameer: اصلا خودت بیا این رو ببین
<lxsameer> dark-sun: vala irad i ke nadare ama kheyli bayad amn kar koni
<dark-sun> lxsameer: http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/132551-web-panel-manage-iptables-tc-secure-implementation-changes.html
<alabd> salam , kasi be in license ha va ghavanin copy khoob ashna hast ?
<dark-sun> alabd: من فقط می‌دونم گنو یعنی مجانی حالش رو ببرین
<dark-sun> :)
<alabd> dark-sun:  pas shoma kheili midunin :D kidding
<everplays> dark-sun, khob mitooni az sign estefade koni, intori mitooni user/pass ro jayi negah nadari
<jomjome> salam be hame
<alabd> aleikom salam jomjome
<jomjome> :D
<dark-sun> salam be jomjome
<jomjome> salam aleikom alabd
<jomjome> :D
<alabd> dark-sun:  shukhi mikonam , zemnan na mikham bishtar az in etela dashte bashe un fard be masale hoghughi
<alabd> jomjome:  eskeletet koo !?
<lxsameer> dark-sun: khob alan mikhay in karo bokoni ?
<jomjome> alabd: bale ;)
<everplays> alabd, chera soal-et ro nemiporsi?
 * everplays pokes jomjome 
<lxsameer> dark-sun: un planet chandta moshgel dare
<jomjome> hi everplays
<jomjome> :)
<lxsameer> everplays: chetori duste man
<dark-sun> lxsameer: یه جورایی، البته روش‌هایی که گفته همه رو نمی‌فهمم
<everplays> mokhlesam lxsameer :)
<lxsameer> everplays: chakeretim
<dark-sun> جمجمه افتاده تو استادیوم و رودربایستی داره...
<dark-sun> الان به چن سرو هم سلام می‌کنه
<dark-sun> :D
<lxsameer> dark-sun: miduni masalan inke webserver ro ba root run koni kare dorosti nistesh
<lxsameer> dark-sun: dar kole vase amniatesh bad nist maghalehaye owasp ro bekhuni
<dark-sun> lxsameer: اونکه مثل رانندگی با چشم بسته است. درسته
<lxsameer> dark-sun: vali dar kol vase ssh pishnahade man ine ke service i kar koni shayad behtar bashe
<lxsameer> dark-sun: albate jaye fekr dare
<alabd> everplays:  chand daghighe tel bezanam miam sorry forie
<dark-sun> lxsameer: منظورت همون روش‌های دایمون و فایل کانفیگ هستش ؟
<dark-sun> lxsameer: او دابلیو ای اس پی کجاست؟
<dark-sun> owasp.org?
<lxsameer> dark-sun: un ye jureshe ye juresh ham ine ke ba unix socket i chizi ye client server ra bendazi ke php command ro bede be un client e va un baresi konei run kone kond mishe ama khob controllet ham bishtar mishe
<lxsameer> dark-sun: ya az aval amniateto tazmin kon vase authentication o in chiza ke motmaen shi user ke reside inja trusted e
<lxsameer> dark-sun: are owasp.org
<dark-sun> lxsameer: unix-socket جالبه
<dark-sun> lxsameer: ولی دایمون بررسی کننده‌ی دستورات می‌بایست توی بازه‌ی زمانی مرتبا چک کنه که دستور جدیدی اومده یا نه درسته؟
<dark-sun> lxsameer: این سایته که خیلی گسترده است. کلمه‌ی خاصی هست سرچ کنم واسه این مسئله ؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: in ye raveshe ke bayad vasash scheduler benevisi ye raheshan event ie yani har command ye event bashe ke un daemon ro bidar kone va command ro bede behesh ke behine tare
<lxsameer> dark-sun: kolan mabnaye security e application et ro bezar ba payeye un site
<dark-sun> lxsameer: هووم.. برنامه نویسی رویداد گرا، این یکی رو تا حالا کار نکردم
<lxsameer> dark-sun: asune :D
<lxsameer> dark-sun: chon tedade user hat kam hastan yani 90% oghat yek nafar dare kar mikone vase hamin soraate daemon ha va backended mohem nist
<lxsameer> dark-sun: vase inke khodet o ba C asir nakoni kheyli raht tar va behtare ke az chizi mese python vase backend estefade koni
<dark-sun> lxsameer: هووم آره یکجای دیگه هم دیدم که از پایتون به عنوان دایمون استفاده کرده بودن
<alabd> everplays: قانون به این صورته که میگه اگه مثلا خواسته باشیم جمله ای رو از ویکی کپی کنیم اگر اون جمله عام باشه لازم نیست حق تکثیرش رو رعایت کنیم اما اگر خاص باشه باید حق تکثیر رعایت بشه و منیع ذکر بشه حالا بنده موندم که عام و خاص رو چطوری دقیق تشخیص بدم ، مثلا اگ
<dark-sun> lxsameer: حالا باید ببینم برای پرل هم می‌شه از متد رویداد گرا استفاده کرد یا نه
<everplays> alabd, dude bad az masalan matnet nayoomade :) fekr konam 1kbyte limit ro por kardi baghiash nayoomade
<lxsameer> dark-sun: are mishe chera nashe
<alabd> ‏‫مثلا اگه جمله ای مال فرد خاصی نباشه و نتیجه تحقیقات خاص نباشه و تو همه کتابا نوشته شده باشه  اون جمله عام میتونه باشه مثلاً  آب پاکيزه به آبي گفته مي‌شود که از نظر عناصر ميکروبي و شيميايي و فيزيکي سلامت انسان را تامين کند این جمله عام هست ححالا سوال بن
<dark-sun> everplays: نه بابا! چن سرو بقیه‌اش رو حذف کرد .. من دیدم
<lxsameer> dark-sun: hala chera perl ?
<alabd> everplays:  hala ta akharesh umade ?
<everplays> na, alaan akharesh ine > aam hast. hala soal
<dark-sun> lxsameer: می‌بایست با پرل نوشته بشه - می‌گن سبکتره
<alabd> ‏everplays: ‫ححالا سوال بنده از شما به نظرتون این جمله عام هست > ؟                   توزیع اوبونتو برای اولین بار در سال ۲۰۰۴ توسط مارک شاتل ورث و شرکت اش Canonical Ltd انتشار یافت .
<lxsameer> dark-sun: baba khod koshi mikhay bokoni ? man taze mikhastam begam bejaye php beri soragh python ya java
<alabd> everplays: miram 15 min dige hodudan miam enshalla rush fekr konid bizahmat
<dark-sun> lxsameer: پایتون یک چیزی! حالا چرا جاوا؟ اون که احتمالا کیلومتر‌ها تا اجرای دستورات سیستمی فاصله داره
<everplays> alabd, khob nokte aval. inke axar-e neveshte haye wikipedia cc-sa hastan :) pas hich moshkeli nadare copy azash be sharti ke "sa" ro rayat koni
<dark-sun> من کلا با توزیع اوبنتو مخالفم و ترویج جملات این چنینی رو نقض آزادی بشریت و ترویج امپریالیست غرب می‌دونم!
<lxsameer> dark-sun: bekhatere systemish nemigam ke chon kheyli moshakhas tareo sakhtare monazami dare, dar morede dasturat ham daemon dari dige , khodam shakhsan az java khosham nemiad
<everplays> alabd|away, sa ham mokhafaf-e share alike-e. ke tozihesh too khode wiki hast
<lxsameer> dark-sun: vali age mikhay khodkoshi koni bargh va ghors rahe behtarie ha :D
 * lxsameer is playing PES2011 on debian
<dark-sun> lxsameer: نمی‌دونم چرا این قدر نسبت به پرل بدبینی وجود داره! به نظر من پی اچ پی نا امن تر از پرل هستش. جاوا هم راست می‌گی
<dark-sun> چون دایمون قراره کارها رو انجام بده. نیازی نیست چندان کار خاصی صورت بده بجز
<dark-sun> ارتباط با سوکت‌های یونیکسی!
<dark-sun> من ببینم چه چیزهای بیشتری پیدا می‌کنم...
 * the-light alane ke php karaye inja harjoor shode dark-sun ro kick konan :P
<dark-sun> برای من افتخاره که در راه دفاع از حقیقت کیک بشم!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> البته اگه امنیت رو در امکان نفوذ به برنامه در اثر کدنویسی سریع و کثیف بدونیم. پرل رقیب نداره!!
<dark-sun> :D
<everplays> alabd|away, hala 1nokte dige ham ine ke mojaveze maghale haye wikipedia ro ziresh mizane. va ba tavajoh be oon (age masalan GTDL/CC-By-SA) raftaret mitoone fargh kone
<lxsameer> dark-sun: sharmande dc shodam
<dark-sun> lxsameer: تا نبودی کلی زیرآب پی اچ پی رو زدم.. دیگه فکر نکنم کسی پی اچ پی کار کنه اینجا
<dark-sun> :D
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: فدای سرت اتفاقا خوب شد نبودی!
<dark-sun> :D
<lxsameer> dark-sun: baba in ISP ma dahane maro saf karde
<dark-sun> دارم دنبال مقاله‌ی مقصود می‌گردم.. شاید این جمعه پیدا شود.. شاید...
<dark-sun> lxsameer: گفتم ازشون سرویس نگیر. من از اولشم از قیافه‌ی رییسشون همون پیرمرده خوشم نمی‌اومد
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<alabd|away> everplays: یعنی منظورتون اینه که ممکنه لایسنسی اجازه کپی حتی یه جمله عام رو هم نده ؟
<alabd> everplays: یعنی منظورتون اینه که ممکنه لایسنسی اجازه کپی حتی یه جمله عام رو هم بدون رعایت مفاد اون لایسنس نده ؟
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: سلام بابک جان، اضافه کارا رو این ماه پرداخت می‌کنن؟
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: :))=)) yani chi :D?
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: به من گفته بودن هر کی خارج از تایم هم اومد گزارش بدم. ماه پیش که چیزی روی حقوق اضافه نشد. گفتم شاید اینم اه کیجا می‌دن
<dark-sun> ماه*
<dark-sun> یکجا*
<dark-sun> دو خط نوشتم، سه خط غلط املایی داشت!
<bmoqimi> akhe man alan amadam sherkat
<bmoqimi> fek kardam fahmidi ezafe kar amadam kaf kardam
<bmoqimi> :d
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: منم واسه همین پرسیدم! اگه اضافه کار نیومده بودی که برات مهم نبود و شاید نمی‌دونستی
<dark-sun> :)
<everplays> alabd|praying, daghighan. masalan age shoma "SA" ro rayat nakoni ejaze copy nadari
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: نه شوخی کردم. من هوای تو رو دارم. هر کدوم از کارمندا که اذیتت کردن بهم بگو. واسش آمار رد کنم..
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: Bkhial baba , man inja daram nabood misham,dishab ta 7 moondam az 7 sobh emroozam jomeyi amadam sare kar,asan inghad devotion be kar too iran tarif nashodas
<bmoqimi> everplays: I miss u dude :( ;)
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: به جان خودت نباشه بابک به جان اشکان، من هم دیروز از صبح خروس خون تا عصر اینجا بودم.. شب دیگه بریدم مرخصی ساعتی گرفتم رفتم بیرون
<everplays> bmoqimi, me 2
<bmoqimi> everplays: time for a dinner on me one day maybe ?
<dark-sun> everplays: i guess, it's a time a dinner with me, right?
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: everplays: see ,there is a difference between "on me" and "with me " :-"
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: oh yeah? what's that? ;)
<everplays> dark-sun, he wants to pay bill(s)
 * dark-sun loves tiny difference between phrases and words "http://naila98.wordpress.com/"
<everplays> bmoqimi, first of all an ice-cream for new house :D
<dark-sun> everplays: oh now is see. that's nice :)
<bmoqimi> everplays: if an ice cream solves the problem , I rush toward that :D (WTF you shouldn't say that in public)
<everplays> bmoqimi, hehe! that's first step :P
<dark-sun> omg! for a new house , there should be a real party!
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: do i know you :-" ?
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: (kieeee kieee) :D
<bmoqimi> everplays: how's the job man ?
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: common pal, don't make it private
<dark-sun> :)
<everplays> bmoqimi, not bad!
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: so, when it's going to be? i mean that REAL-PARTY ? ;)
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: when it comes to party i really dono anybody :D
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: oh yea? it's like that?
<dark-sun> :))
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: oui
<bmoqimi> everplays: agha provider DSL khub kieee ?
<everplays> bmoqimi, too manteghe-i ke alaan hasti man 1ki ro test kardam. shahrad. ke oonam khoob nist
<dark-sun> that's changing the topic
<dark-sun> ;)
<everplays> bmoqimi, rast mige dige! marde hesabi chera bache mardom ro davat nemikoni?
 * everplays ghablana shenide bood ke isfahani-a khasisan /cc RoozbehOnline 
<dark-sun> everplays: i wasn't sure about it see? it's so true :)
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: bashe key vaght dari biay bokhori :D /cc everplays to help him :D
<bmoqimi> everplays: ajab , khob pas dg majbooram be khodet vasl sham :D
<everplays> :)
<everplays> bmoqimi, haji mikham desktop-et ro befroosham. data-e khassi roosh nadari ke? mikhay backup begiram?
<everplays> data haye mohem ro begoo ke bishtar az 1DVD nashe
 * dark-sun will b back ....
<bmoqimi> everplays: khoda kheyret bede :D az dishab daram fekr mikonam chikaret daram to ro :)) mazane chande ?
<bmoqimi> zemnan oon bara khodesh serveri boode :D tremolous server boode melati bahash bazi mikardan :D everplays
<everplays> bmoqimi, mozayedas :) pishnahadet ro email kon. barasi mishe behet javab midim
<bmoqimi> everplays: bebakhshid ha,mazerat mikham,jish too mozayedatoon :D
<bmoqimi> everplays: haji alan fahmidam ye modate baham nakhandidim :D karo tatil kon :D
<everplays> bmoqimi, marde hesabi sa@ 2 kheft-e toro nemigiran ke! gharar-e yaroo biad mano service kone
<bmoqimi> everplays: alano nemigam ke kolan goftam :D
<bmoqimi> everplays: key hasti biam bachamo bebaram?
<everplays> bmoqimi, kollan nistam :D bad az bastani/shaam hastam
<bmoqimi> everplays: key hasti biam bachamo bebaram ? | sed 's/bachamo\ bebaram/bastani\ bedam/'
 * narcislinux oh my God 
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: alive ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: maybe
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: i thought you just saw a deamon or something
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: wha's deamon ?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: whatever that startsup in a linux system and works as if it is not there but you can always feel the sound of it moving around,ssh Deamon for exmaple
<narcislinux> hm
<narcislinux>  bmoqimi:  heh ! write bot for that channel , it can be careful
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  oh ok i see
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: daemon
<alabd> everplays:na fek konam eshtbah mikonid rayate masalan share alike male zamani hast ke ye kar/work  ro tagheer bede ya degargoon kone ya ... ye work ro ... na ye jome aa'm ro tebghe in sanad http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Text_of_Creative_Commons_Attribution-ShareAlike_3.0_Unported_License ghaboool darid ?
<everplays> alabd, khob bebin! masale injas ke farz-e matn-a ine ke hame license-eshoon rayat shode :)
<alabd> motavaje nemisham , bahse bande matn nista ,  sare jomle  hast
<everplays> yani aslan farz-e soal-et ye joorayi pish nemiad ya age be vojood ham biad shoma baesesh nisti
<alabd> chera pish nemidad masalan shoma mikhay in jomle ro az ye matne CC BY SA bardari >    	 	 	 	 	 	    توزیع اوبونتو برای اولین بار در سال ۲۰۰۴ توسط مارک شاتل ورث و شرکت اش Canonical Ltd انتشار یافت .
<everplays> khob oon jomle ro ham 1kasi naghl karde ya ye ketabi chizi neveshte dige
<alabd> age in ye jomle aa'm bashe moshkeli nadare va shoma molzam be rayate license nistid dige
<everplays> alabd, sadas! alaan man be onvan-e ye editor-e wikipedia oomadam ino ezafe kardam, dorost-e? pas masooliat-e copyright-esh paye mane
<alabd> na dige age ye jomle tanha ke aa'm hast shoma sharan va ghanoon molzam be rayat license nistid mesle inke
<alabd> ama age jomle khas bashe chera bayad rayat konid
<bmoqimi> everplays: need help ? if busy i handle it ?
<everplays> bmoqimi, yes. i appreciate it :)
<alabd> bmoqimi:  you are welcome  participate
<alabd> but be sure you'v got question
<bmoqimi> alabd: because everplays should deploy something just in an hour
<bmoqimi> alabd: khob mishe soaleto bedunam ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  so don't speak with him lol
<alabd> everplays:  albate bahsi bande sare ina nadaram chun motmaenam va ishon http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/کاربر:Huji ina ro goftan behem inke age jomleye aam bashe malzoom be rayate hagh o takseer nistim va hatta zekre manba ama age khas bashe chera ... bmoqimi soal ine ke khob hala jomle am ro az khas chetor tashkhis bedim
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: we are friends , it is different :D I am up to his help , you go hidefrom deamons :D
<narcislinux> heh
<alabd> برای تشخیص عام و خاص بودن جمله هم اینطو  گفتن که اگه جمله مال فرد خاصی یا نتیجه تحقیقاتی باشه خاص هست و اگه تو همه کتابا اون جمله رو نوشته باشن عام هست
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: kidin
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: u like be kick ?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: ofcourse :D always :D who dare to do that ?
<narcislinux> heh
<alabd> حالا سوال اینکه این جمله این جمله خاص هست یا عام ؟ :    	 	 	 	 	 	    توزیع اوبونتو برای اولین بار در سال ۲۰۰۴ توسط مارک شاتل ورث و شرکت اش Canonical Ltd انتشار یافت .
<bmoqimi> alabd: ajab, khob dar morede GFDL darin harf mzianin
<bmoqimi> ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  haha
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: being op is differenct from having dare to kick bmoqimi
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  know say again ! lol
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: even kicking is different :D
<narcislinux> :)
<alabd> bmoqimi:  sharmande bande vaght nadaram chadn bar tekrar konam soal vazehe ..
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: jashn chi shod ?
<narcislinux> lol
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  :( fekr konam kansele
<bmoqimi> alabd:  من فکر می کنم جمله عام باشه
<bmoqimi> alabd: ama man hamchin concepti be onvane jomleye khaso am ro too wikipedia asan nashnide boodam
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: eb nadare baba
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: kare jadidiam bara kardan nadashtim bokonim
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: kolan jashn ubuntu 2 bar dar sal gheyre manteghiye
<alabd> bmoqimi:  bale masale hamine age unja buud ke bande khunde budam va mozaheme shoma nemishodam yezare masale hoghughie
 * narcislinux albate realizesham hamintor 
<bmoqimi> alabd: khob bebin,hala casi ke daghighan shoma toosh be in moshkel khordin chie ?
<alabd> bmoqimi:  hala chand ta mesal ke hamoon karbare huji goft beheton begam bad case khodam ..
<alabd> masalan
<alabd> «آب پاکيزه به آبي گفته مي‌شود که از نظر عناصر ميکروبي و شيميايي و فيزيکي سلامت انسان را تامين کند
<alabd> in jomle badihi hast
<alabd> va khob ma mitunim hatta zekre manba ham nakonim
<Guest59145> oh
<alabd> 	اما اگر جمله از حالت عام خارج شد
<alabd> يعني تبديل شد به چيزي که مشخصا حاصل فکر يک فرد يا گروه بوده
<alabd> اون وقت حق تکثير داره
<bmoqimi> aha
<alabd> yeah
<alabd> masalan hala ye khas :
<alabd> نوشيدن چاي بيش از دويست سي سي در روز باعث سرطان معده مي‌شه
 * everplays bazam takid mikone ke vaghti oon jomle miad too wiki yani ya khode taraf ejaze nashr dade ya kasi ke oono too wiki gozashte ejaze gerefte. pas in mored vase mataaleb-e wiki pedia sahih nist
<everplays> ino ba farz-e in bezarin ke editor-a kar-e khodeshoono dorost anjam bedan
<bmoqimi> agreed
<alabd> everplays:  khob bale ama wiki ham baraye khodesh license dare va age kasi bekhad jomeleye khasi ro tush bardare bayad CC BY SA  ro rayat kone
 * bmoqimi fek mikone ma ye moshkeli dar resundane manzoore paye be hamdg darim
<everplays> hame neveshte-a cc-by-sa nistan. darzemn too license-e cc-by-sa hamchin moshkeli pish nemiad alabd
<everplays> yani age sa ro rayat koni hata age matn-e copyright ham dashte bashe shoma hagh-e nashr dari
<alabd> everplays:  chera moshkele omdash ine ke be khatere chand ta jomle bayad esme nevisande un ghesmat ro hatman zekr konim ruye doc va in baraye ye ketab jaleb nist age tekrar beshe ..tu safahate mokhtalef
<everplays> alabd, khob share alike ke ino nemige!
<alabd> everplays: Attribution ino mige
<everplays> alabd, Licensees may distribute derivative works only under a license identical to the license that governs the original work. (See also copyleft.)
<everplays> in share alike
<alabd> bale inke SA hast
<alabd> BY migam
<alabd> Attribution—You must attribute the work in the manner specified by the author or licensor (but not in any way that suggests that they endorse you or your use of the work.) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Text_of_Creative_Commons_Attribution-ShareAlike_3.0_Unported_License
<everplays> khob yani moshkel ine ke nemikhay begi manba-e in neveshte ki boode?
<alabd> everplays:  na masale inke ba goftan manba hal nemishe bayad har jomle nevisandash/licenseresh to pavarghy masalan zekr beshe
<alabd> ine ke ye zare baraye ye ketab najoore
<alabd> vagarna age untory bood ke khoob akhare ketab adam mizad manba wikipeda vasalam ya pavaraghy ...
<everplays> khob wikipedia ke nemitoone bashe dar in mored :) shoma bayad attribute-e by ro negah dari hamoontor ke wikipedia negah midare
<alabd> bahse negah dashtanesh bahse inke masalan shoma mikhay az wiki.ubuntu.ir az 2 ta safhash 2 khat matlab biary bayad mesle inke hatman zekre koni aval in matlab koja bude sanian nevisandash ki boode
<alabd> un vaght esm bordan be khatere 2 khat jalebe tu ye ketabi ke gahare chap beshe ?
<everplays> alabd, in matlab ke bayad vase 2khat ham hamchin pa varaghi-i benevisin ro koja gofte?
<everplays> You must attribute the work in the manner specified by the author or licensor (but not in any way that suggests that they endorse you or your use of the work).
<everplays> biroon-e parantez ke maloome, toosham mige nabayad kari koni ke khanande fekr kone morede tayid-e nevisande asli hasti
<alabd> everplays:  nemidunam chand rooz pish yeki tu channel #fsf behem goft ejaze bede bebinam mitunam peida konam chizi
<alabd> everplays:  15 min dige hodudan beheton pm midam
<sadegh> salam
<sadegh> :)
<narcislinux> sadegh: !hi | sadegh
<narcislinux> !hi | sadegh
<narcislinux> heh
<sadegh> khub hastid?
<narcislinux> sadegh:  tashakor :)
<sadegh> esme shoma chie?
<narcislinux> sadegh: !
<narcislinux> !help | sadegh
<lubotu3> sadegh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sadegh> :)
<sadegh> doroste
<alabd> sadegh: hamadan hava baroonie ?
<sadegh> na
<alabd> e
<alabd> mamnoon
<sadegh> khahesh mikonam
<alabd> (10:40:13 AM) alabd: lord_darwin:  Hello ,  there is a wiki that each part has it's writer ,what should i-humble do if want to copy for example 3 part of it ? wiki license is CC BY SA
<alabd> (10:41:48 AM) lord_darwin: Attribute all three writers then.
<alabd> everplays: ^
<bmoqimi> your name is narcis and family is linux isn't it ? narcislinux
<everplays> alabd, hanoozam motevajeh nashodam ke dalil-e inke pavaraghi mikhay benevisi chie?! khob mitooni tahe ketab bezari be onvan-e reference
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<alabd> everplays:  in yekam najoor nemishe tahe ketab benvisim felan safhe felan ghesmat az felan site ke nevisande aslish ham felani bude bardaashte shode , dobare felan safhe felan ghesmat felani ....berim be jelo ... jaleb dar miad ?
<everplays> alabd, :) kheyli strict kar mikoni dude
<everplays> be ghole maroof ham kharo mikhay ham khorma ro :)
<everplays> alaan doost dari chetori kar koni?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  narcis or narcissus is my name but both of them are register so i choose narcislinux
<alabd> everplays:  dude masale haghe nose shukhi nist , ba khoda mishe kenar umad ba mardom na hamishe un donia :D
<everplays> alabd, khob alaan preferred-et chie? yani tarjih midi chetori bashe?
<alabd> everplays: aval ye masala bayad hal she be ghoole shoma inja neveshte > Attribution—You must attribute the work in the manner specified by the author or licensor (but not in any way that suggests that they endorse you or your use of the work.)
<alabd> khob hala masalan baraye in safhe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ubuntu author or licensor kie
<alabd> va chetori gofte attribute konim ? in yek
<alabd> everplays: javabe soale balam fek konam inja bashe :
<alabd> As an author, you agree to be attributed in any of the following fashions: a) through a hyperlink (where possible) or URL to the article or articles you contributed to, b) through a hyperlink (where possible) or URL to an alternative, stable online copy which is freely accessible, which conforms with the license, and which provides credit to the authors in a manner equivalent to the credit given on this website, or c) through a list of all authors. (Any
<alabd> http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Terms_of_Use
<everplays> alabd, :) khob are. age yadet bashe goftam vaghti taraf ye chizi be wiki ezafe mikone (wikipedia) daghighan dige masooliat-esh paye khodeshe, na kase dige
<alabd> yani baraye wikipedia author ha in ro ghabol kardan ke tavasote hyerlink article attribute shan ... in ke az in pas hale , yani mishe tu pavaraghy ya akhere ketab linke masalan http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ubuntu ro dad o khial rahat , dorost
<alabd> everplays:  na bahs sare chetori attribute kardane ke bala gofte chetori ...
<alabd> pas intori ke bala gofte lazem nist hatman esme nevisande ha neveshte beshe doroste ? ba ye hyperlink attribute mishe mire , hala in hyperlink bayad tu pavaraghy bashe ya akhere ketab ? fek konam farghy nakone na ?
<alabd> everplays: ^
<everplays> alabd, khob link dadan be wiki bayad kafi bashe, chon hame content-a ke male digaran nist. khode editor ham mitoone content tolid kone va bezare too wiki, pas ta inja dorost-e
<everplays> ama 1nokte ro ham tavajoh kon, inke wiki hamash taghyir mikone, pas behtar-e be version-i ke mikhay mostaghim link bedi alabd
<everplays> akhar/aval -e ketab ham farghi nemikone, ama khob mosalaman age pavaraghi bashe khanande rahatare alabd
<alabd> everplays:  maznoretono nafahmidam inja ke pas behtar-e be version-i ke mikhay mostaghim link bedi
<everplays> alabd, masalan alaan safe ubuntu ro too wiki negah mikoni. toosh ye matlab dar morede unity ham hast va shoma vase hamin ghesmat behesh erja midi. 4rooz dige oon ghesmat ro pak mikonan
<everplays> dar natike reference-e shoma az beyn mire
<alabd> khob bande intori refrence midam migam masalan fasle aval ketab bakhshe moarefy ubuntu az in link ha estefade shode http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ubuntu , http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu , ...in link ha ke fek nakonam avaz beshan ... dige kolli intori attribute midam ...mishe ke ?
<alabd> ba in asas > Attribution: To re-distribute a text page in any form, provide credit to the authors either by including a) a hyperlink (where possible) or URL to the page or pages you are re-using http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Terms_of_Use
<alabd> ok hast everplays ^
<dark-sun> چقدر تشنه‌ام شده...
<dark-sun> یک مرد هم نیست یک لیوان آب بده دستمون.
<dark-sun> چقدر خستگی سخته
<dark-sun> و بیشتر از اون تشنگی...
<dark-sun> کلا زندگی سخته!
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: SaaallaaaM
<alabd> dark-sun:  bale donia mesle ye mazrae hast ke saf o soof ham nist , adamam bayad toosh baraye akherat bekare majoobre in zaminaye na saf ro shokh bezane o bekare o ab bede .... ine ke sakhte
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: سلاااااام داداش احمد
<dark-sun> alabd: هان؟...هان
<dark-sun> رفتم آب خوردم. آبش مزه داشت. صد دفعه گفتم آب باید بی‌مزه باشه.... کو گوش شنوا!
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: mokhlesim, chera code asccit +32 shode ? :-D
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: nemidoonam! code asci e man avaz shode? :s hatman kare behname.
<dark-sun> ya shayadam babank
<dark-sun> babak
<dark-sun> nemidoonam. man inja doshman ziad daram! :D
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: :-D  ghadim Dark-Sun boodi.
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: ای داداش احمد چی بگم.. قدیم زندگی این قدر سخت نبود. با صد تومان، صد تا نون می‌خریدیم
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: yadesh be kheyr :-(
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: حالا یک درخواست وام کردم، اگه جور بشه ایشالله یک اتفاقات قشنگی می‌افته. ممکنه بشم
<dark-sun> Dark-sun
<dark-sun> ;)
<ahmadhesni> :-)
 * narcislinux monasebate emroz choye ?
<dark-sun> روز آقا امام زمان (عج) هستش
<alabd> shahadate emam zeinolabedin hast emrooz be revayaty
<dark-sun> alabd: شما از گذشته می‌گین ما از آینده
<dark-sun> ;)
<narcislinux> alabd: dark-sun ok ! mikhastam bebinam chera net ghat mishe
<alabd> farda ham avale sale no miladi ...
<dark-sun> narcislinux: آهان. اون بخاطر راهپیمایی هستش احتمالا. قضیه سیاسیه تاریخی/مذهبی نیست
<dark-sun> تولد حضرت عیسی (قربونش برم) (ع)
<narcislinux> dark-sun:  rahpeymayi be che monasebati ?
<dark-sun> narcislinux: نهم دیماه پارسال. بعد از انتخابات و قضایای موج سبز
<alabd> everplays:  khundid ina ro ? khob bande intori refrence midam migam masalan fasle aval ketab bakhshe moarefy ubuntu az in link ha estefade shode http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ubuntu , http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu , ...in link ha ke fek nakonam avaz beshan ... dige kolli intori attribute midam ...mishe ke ?
 * narcislinux yadesh nemiyad entekhabat parsal key bod ?!
<dark-sun> narcislinux: از انتخابات خرداد ماه بود. ترکش‌هاش تا دیماه رسید
<dark-sun> :)))
<narcislinux> hm
<narcislinux> ahan
<the-light> hehe freenode msg e saal e happy briday dade, o saal e khubi arezu kard alan. aoonvaght inja...! :D
<narcislinux> rasti mahe ghamari ja be ja mishe
<narcislinux> the-light:  sal no shod ?
<dark-sun> the-light: مگه تولدته؟
<the-light> dark-sun: az tavalodam behtare :D
<dark-sun> narcislinux: تولد حضرت عیسی مصادف با کریسمس بوده از قدیم
<narcislinux> khob fardast
<narcislinux> !
<dark-sun> the-light: گفتم شاید بالاخره تولد تو رو یادشون مونده چون به من که تبریک نگفتن
<narcislinux> google tabrik mige
<dark-sun> narcislinux: خب ما هم نوروز رو از یک هفته قبل تبریک می‌گیم دیگه
<the-light> narcislinux: na in jelo jelo e emshab 2011 mishe ^^
<dark-sun> همراه اول فقط تولد من رو تبریک گفت. دمش گرم
<narcislinux> the-light:  ahan ok yani ma ham alan titlr channelo avaz konim ?
<narcislinux> title
<narcislinux> *
<the-light> narcislinux: nemidunam ta nazare OP ha chi bashe :)
<dark-sun> the-light: می‌خوای منتظر او پی‌ها بمونی؟ من که واسه خودم عوضش کردم خوشکل
<dark-sun> :)))
 * dark-sun uses xChat...
<narcislinux> the-light:  khob bad nagofti
<the-light> narcislinux: motevaje nashodam
<narcislinux> the-light:  lol hichi
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | Happy birthday Masih ^^!
<dark-sun> the-light: بیا! من این همه فارسی واسه خودم نوشته بودم قشنگ.. حالا باید دوباره بنویسم. از دست تو
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> جای درخت کاج خالیه.
<dark-sun> *<<<<=
<dark-sun> اینم درخت کریسمس.
<dark-sun> احمد، بابک این ورش رو بگیرین. احسان بیا من و تو هم پایینش رو بگیریم عمودی وایسه قشنگ
<the-light> dark-sun: bazdike saal now nazar kasi chizi behet bege ha! :D sheer haye atashio mano ke mishnasi ;)
<the-light> nazdike*
<dark-sun>   X
<dark-sun>   /\
<dark-sun>  /. \
<dark-sun>  /__\
<dark-sun> آ ماشالله! ای ول
<dark-sun> بیا! بابک ستاره‌اش رو کج کرد.
<dark-sun> بگذارین الان  یکی دیگه میارم..
<dark-sun>   *
<dark-sun>   ^
<dark-sun>  ^^^
<dark-sun> ^^^^^
<dark-sun>   |
<bmoqimi>     *
<dark-sun> به به! به به! به این می‌گن درخت کریسمس
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: اون ستاره هم واسه خودت
<dark-sun> ;)O
<bmoqimi> to kodoom shahri ?
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: اهوازم ولی  غصه نخور واسه شام خودم رو می‌رسونم
<dark-sun> :D
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: ahvaz 2ta doost bishtar nadaram ke linuxi hastan
<bmoqimi> amin o mojbat
<bmoqimi> a
<bmoqimi> mojtaba
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: هر دو تاشون رو می‌شناسم
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: مجتبی که می‌خواست بیاد اصفهان نیومده نه؟
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: امین رو از کجا می‌شناسی؟
<bmoqimi> class boodim baham
<bmoqimi> ami rpg dg ?
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: یعنی من رو نمی‌شناسی دیگه! دستت درد نکنه. چقدر مجتبی واست تعریف می‌کرد علی پسر خوبیه. اهواز دوستمه
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: تو ال پی آی که حواست نبود. مجتبی می‌گفت یادش می‌ره علی
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: حالا عیب نداره بالاخره پیدات کردم
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: بله. ریپورپ پروگرام جنریتور به قول خودش
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> ;)
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: khube
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: salameshun beresun
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: doooseshun dashtam ,nazanin boodan
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: کمتر می‌بینمشون این روزا. مجبتی رو که از پارسال ندیدم. امین هم تصادفی توی سمینار امنیت دیدمش
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: چشم. می‌خوای به جات ببوسمشون؟
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: چشم دیدمشون می‌گم بهنام سلام رسوند
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: to khodet chekara mikoni ?
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: behnam manzooret moyom ?
<dark-sun> b3hnam: آره. ما بین خودمون بهت می‌گیم بهنام. چون یک دوست دیگه داریم به اسم بابک
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: ××
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: ^^
<b3hnam> dark-sun: jan ?!
<dark-sun> b3hnam: بهنام جان اشتباه شد شما به دل نگیر
<b3hnam> dark-sun: ;)
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: yani to kolan mano mishnakhti aya ?
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: هووو. از قدیما دوره‌ی مهد کودک تا بعدش که شد دوره‌ی مهدغولک .. یادت نیست بابک؟
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: kolan adam pashimun mishe az to soal miporse
<bmoqimi> :D
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: آره.. دیدی بابک؟ امین هم همین رو می‌گفت
<dark-sun> :)
 * dark-sun gets back to google results...
<narcislinux> heh
<everplays> alabd|away, are! khode safe ke pak nemishe (ehtemaalesh kheyli kame) vali content-esh 100% avaz mishe
<everplays> alabd|away, ama oonghadr ham mohem nist. endesh ine ke khode taraf mire history ro check mikone dude
<dark-sun> خب حالا دیگه چیکار کنم؟
<dark-sun> چیکار کنم.. چیکار کنم.. چیکار کنم...
<narcislinux> dark-sun: :|
<dark-sun> http://www.zadan.nl/pics/timing/
<amidelalune> hich kas soali nadare man javab bedam? ;)
<bmoqimi> amidelalune: typeracer :D ?
 * narcislinux heh in jadidi bod 
<dark-sun> amidelalune: APSEC chie?
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: american private secretary enforcement company ?
<amidelalune> bmoqimi, albanian maybe
<bmoqimi> amidelalune: those people have nothing to do with secrataries
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: gamoon nakonam babak! Application Security bishtar behshe mikhore!
<dark-sun> mesle IPSEC mimoone
<dark-sun> az nazare esmi albate :)
<bmoqimi> international private secretary enforcement company ? dark-sun
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: ok! age ine k ghabool. bezar bebinam mikhore ya na
 * bmoqimi nemidune too sherkat dg che kar kone hameye tafriha roo net tamum shode :D 
<bmoqimi> age nakhord bezoor behsh bede begui barat lazeme :D dark-sun
<amidelalune> dark-sun, koja did ino? hichi nist dar movredesh
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: nemikhore babak! kheyli bad adast, changulam zad namard! :S
<dark-sun> amidelalune: alan linkesh ro midam khedmatetoon
<amidelalune> atlantic pacific security
<dark-sun> amidelalune: http://www.owasp.org/index.php/Category:OWASP_AppSec_Conference
<dark-sun> موندم راجه به چی صحبت می‌کنن اونجا
<dark-sun> امنیت نرم افزارها
<dark-sun> راه‌های ایمن نوشتن نرم افزارها
<dark-sun> راهکارهای بهبود امنیت نرم افزارهای موجود ؟؟؟
<dark-sun> یا همه اینا با هم؟
<dark-sun> عناوین توپی داره ولی اصل مقاله نیست! چقدر نامردن
<amidelalune> dark-sun, application securitye
<bmoqimi> :D
<dark-sun> به نظر من ریچارد باید فتوا بده، هر کسی داره از لینوکس به نحوی استفاده می‌کنه. باید تمام مقالات و اطلاعاتش رو مجانی بگذاره توی نت
<amidelalune> oh chera akhe?
<dark-sun> اینا از لینوکس استفاده می‌کنن مقاله‌های خوبی می‌نویسن. نمی‌گذارن بخونیم ببینیم چیه قضیه
<bmoqimi> nemidunam chejoori ama bayad ye minimumi hame majboor bashan be community fsf commitment dashte bashand
<bmoqimi> alan in sherkate ma hame chish open source
<amidelalune> بازی نقش آدم بده:خوب چرا باید بزارن؟ زحمت کشیدن براش. تو حاضری مجانی کار کنی برای یکی؟
<bmoqimi> ama hichicomit nemikone
<bmoqimi> amidelalune: baba vazifashune
<bmoqimi> BAYAD BEZARAN
<dark-sun> هووم.. مجانی که نیست! اجر اخروی داره! چقدر مردم دنیوی شدن این روزا
<amidelalune> dark-sun, khob baeziha be un donya eeteghad nadaran ke
<dark-sun> من می‌گم فی سبیل لله بگذارن. بالاخره خدا هم کمکشون می‌کنه.
<bmoqimi> amidelalune: ma darim inja faghat dar morede kasayi ke daran harf mzianim
<bmoqimi> oona ke joze adam nistan
<dark-sun> amidelalune: باید اعتقاد پیدا کنن. اینجوری که نمی‌شه
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: آدم نیستن. آفرین . باید آدمشون کنیم
<dark-sun> :)
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: give me 5
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: نه زیاده
<dark-sun> 3
<dark-sun> برو دیگه روت رو زیاد نکن
<dark-sun> :D
<amidelalune> dark-sun, bmoqimi , به اندازه کافی تو زندگی معمولیمون این نگاه تبلیغ میشه و جدی واقها بازتولیدش خنده دار نیست
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: چی می‌گه؟
<dark-sun> من برم چند دقیقه دیگه میام...
<amidelalune> bmoqimi, bash ro bebin :d umadam yek soal javab bedam
<amidelalune> bmoqimi, yaru soal porside har daghighe yek khattesh ro mige
<bmoqimi> amidelalune: bara man khande dare
<bmoqimi> bye people
<dark-sun> کسی GTK کار کرده؟
<dark-sun> any gtk user?
<dark-sun> اَینَ الجی تی کا المخاطب؟
<dark-sun> سعید نیستش نه؟
<dark-sun> کسی کیوتی کار کرده؟
<dark-sun> بیخیال خسته شدم. اصلا امروز کلا روز خسته‌ای بود
<amidelalune> dark-sun, gtk؟
<dark-sun> amidelalune: بله یا اون یا کیوت
<amidelalune> dark-sun, gtk kami soal chiye?
<dark-sun> amidelalune: اووپس چه بد شانسی باید برم. چند دقیقه دیگه میام
<dark-sun> اگه بودی می‌پرسم
<dark-sun> فعلا
<amidelalune> ok
<dark-sun> من بگرشتم
<dark-sun> حس هیچی نیست. حتی اینجا... بودن یا نبودن؟.... نبودن
<alabd> nixoeen: salam , in safhe matallebesh tahte che licensie ? http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<nixoeen> alabd: copyright, vali gofte baraye estefadeye shakhsi va amoozeshi va gheyre tejari mishe azashun estefade kard, va baraye gheyr az un bayad az author esh ejaze gereft
<alabd> nixoeen:  bale ama badesham gofte Certain of the materials available on this site are "open source" materials subject to the GNU General Public License ("GPL") or other open source license and are so marked - use of those materials is governed by the individual applicable license.
<alabd>  certain = barkhi
<alabd> yani hame mataleb site free nist
<nixoeen> alabd: are khob, khodesh goft Certain of the materials
<alabd> nixoeen:  hala age bekhaim bedunim farzan in safhe jozve un safehat hast ya na che konim http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu
<nixoeen> alabd: nist! har ja bashe zekr karde ehtemalan
<alabd> ehtemalan ? bezarid bebinim ..
<alabd> nixoeen: na fek nemikonam zekr karde bashe
<nixoeen> alabd: dar har soorat in chizayi ke too un safhe gofte kamelan mortabet be Ubuntu e, va tahte GPL nist
<alabd> nixoeen: albate ye chizam hasta fek konam manzuresh in bude > goofte tamae material ha baraye estefade gheire tejari ghabele dastres ama bazihashon faghat free hastan ke ghaedatan un moghe baraye tejrai ham mishe estefade kard , ehtemalan in bude manzureshon movafeghid ?
<nixoeen> alabd: unayi ke tahte GPL hastand ro motmaenan mishe baraye karbord haye tejari ham bekar bord
<nixoeen> alabd: vali unshekli age ketabi montasher mikonid, bayad ehtemalan ebookesham age kasi khast bedid behesh
<dark-sun> کسی اینجا بی اس دی کار می‌کنه
<dark-sun> ؟
<narcislinux> dark-sun: ? chetor ?
<dark-sun> دارم اپن بی اس دی نصب می‌کنم. خواستم ببینم کسی هست یا نه
<dark-sun> fdsfsd: سلام
<dark-sun> fdsfsd: تویی؟
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  salam
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  kie:D?
<dark-sun> fdsfsd: نه بابا! قیافه‌ات شبیه اون بود
<dark-sun> fdsfsd: می‌خندی؟ چیه با این کلاه و عصات فکر کردم اونه
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  ghiafamo mage mibini ?!
<fdsfsd> fdsfsd:  kodom kolah ?
<dark-sun> fdsfsd: آره نخیر می‌فرمایین کورم؟
<dark-sun> دارک سان قیافه و ظاهر همه رو می‌بینه تو این کانال
<dark-sun> مثلا بهنام کاپشن پوشیده
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  :D motmaeni ?
<dark-sun> احمد ریش بزی گذاشته
<dark-sun> جوسی هم شیش تیغ کرده با اون عینک‌هاش
<alabd> dark-sun:  bande chy :D
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  narsislinux chi :D?
<dark-sun> alabd: شما محاسن دارین
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> نارسی هم معمولیه...
<alabd> dark-sun:  na yechizi dige begoo inke tabloe daram
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  motmaeni ?
<dark-sun> alabd: هووم.. بگذار قشنگ ببینم آهان شلوار پارچه‌ای هم پوشیدی. با کفش ورنی
<fdsfsd> fdsfsd:  age gofty kolaham che rangie :D?
<alabd> dark-sun: dastet roo shod kafsh am nist ...
<dark-sun> fdsfsd: ای بابا! این چه سوالیه؟ تست بینیایی می‌گیری؟ معلومه که سفیده. رنگ کت و شلوارته البته دقیق بخوام بگم شیریه
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  :D
<dark-sun> alabd: پس اون چیه؟ .. آهان کفشای اشکانه جا گذاشت بنده خدا
<ubuntu-ir-helper>  dark-sun :|
<dark-sun> ubuntu-ir-helper: کوفت! دوست داری؟
<dark-sun> :D
<ubuntu-ir-helper>  :D
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  haala khodet chi poshidi :D?
<the-light> kasi rahi mishnase beshe dakhel C be yek app mesle sudo, password ro montaghel kard?
<dark-sun> the-light: مثل آب خوردنه احسان! برنامه رو با سودو اجرا کن
<dark-sun> :D
<narcislinux> the-light:  yani az ye barname be yek barname dige pol zad ?
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  ahaaaay dark-sun  kojaiiii :D ?  ?  ?
<dark-sun> fdsfsd: چی می‌گی؟ خطرناک بحث می‌کنی الان گشت ارشاد میاد ارشادت می‌کنه ها.. اینجا فقط حرف حرف اوبونتو هستش
<the-light> narcislinux: yani vaghti sudo nano /etc/sudors ro ejra kardim, beshe password ro yek joori behesh dakhel barname dad, na inke usr vared kone
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  :D:D:D aha bebinam mage gashte ershadam inja has?
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  age omad migam biad u ro ershad kone
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  :D
<dark-sun> fdsfsd: اوه اوه این رو نباید می‌گفتی. خدا رحمتت کنه. کیک شدی رفت
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  hala zoood bego  gashte ershad kie :D alan hazere ya ghayebe?
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  rastesho bego gasht ee ershad khodeti?
<dark-sun> the-light: توی سی پلاس پلاس که نانو نمی‌زنن
<dark-sun> fdsfsd: نه اگه من بودم که اینجا اپن بود! بله حاضر هستن و با اقتدار تمام در صحنه حضور دارن
<royaflash> salam
<dark-sun> the-light: توی شل می‌خوای؟
<the-light> dark-sun: ba function e system("nano ") mituni call esh koni
<royaflash> kasy ba squid kar karde
<dark-sun> royaflash: سلام همطون خوش اومدی
<fdsfsd> dark-sun:  jeddan ? esmesh chie  ?
<fdsfsd> royaflash:  salam
<dark-sun> the-light: ای بابا! خود سی که می‌تونه فایل متنی بخونه چرا نانو؟
<royaflash> dark-sun tashakor
<royaflash> fdsfsd: salam
<royaflash> کسی با اسکویید کار کرده
<dark-sun> من با اسکویید کار نکردم.
<the-light> dark-sun: nano mesal bud, ssh ke nemitune kone dige!
<dark-sun> the-light: خب مثال درست بزن خوشکل من
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: نه حق داری اس اس اچ نمی‌شه حالا اونم باز اینترکتیوه
<dark-sun> the-light: بگو آی پی تیبلز یک چیزی.
<dark-sun> the-light: ببین احسان واسه اینکار نود در صد توابع دیگه‌ای هم هست
<royaflash> yani inja kasy ba squid kar nakarde ??
<dark-sun> the-light: باید اونا رو پیدا کنی.
<dark-sun> royaflash: یعنی!
<nixoeen> !help | royaflash
<lubotu3> royaflash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dark-sun> nixoeen: نابودش کردی! خب بگو کار کردم سوال کن
<dark-sun> :)))
<royaflash> man ba transparent cache moshkel daram ?
<royaflash> transparent emal nemishe
<royaflash> ??
<royaflash> ??
<royaflash> ??
<the-light> dark-sun: tahala chizi peyda nakrdam, thnx migardam :)
<dark-sun> the-light: قربانت بیا با هم می‌گردیم.
<fdsfsd> kasi inja matlab balade ?
<nixoeen> royaflash: baz inam soale dorost nabud. Khob age emal nemishe yani inke dorost tanzim nakardi
<royaflash> nixoeen: khob chetor tanzim konam nixoeen jan aziz
<nixoeen> royaflash: http://www.deckle.co.za/squid-users-guide/Transparent_Caching/Proxy
<nixoeen> royaflash: in maale squid esh
<royaflash> nixoeen: aziz man hameye in kara ro kardam
<nixoeen> royaflash: in maale iptables esh , va baghiash: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/TransparentProxy.html
<royaflash> manbaye persian o english namonde negah konam
<nixoeen> royaflash: faghat bayad havaset bashe tanzimate squid ke too linke dovvomi gofte, baraye Squid e 2.6 be ghable, va baraye versionaye balatar az 2.6 az link avvali estefade koni
<nixoeen> royaflash: hamin 2 ta manbaei ke man goftam kafie
<royaflash> bale version man 3 hast
<royaflash> active nemishe pas chera ?
<nixoeen> royaflash: chon dorost tanzimato anjam nadadid
<nixoeen> royaflash: har vaght baraye shakhse khassi ham message minevisid, nickname esh ro avvale message etun bezarid
<dark-sun> احسان رفت؟
<dark-sun> حیف شد
<alabd> nixoeen: hala be nazareton in safhe ro mishe baraye estefade gheire tejrai estefadee kard ?http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu
<nixoeen> alabd: na
<nixoeen> alabd: vali chizi shabihe in too wikipedia hast ke az hamuna mitunid estefade konid
<dark-sun> the-light: احسان کجایی؟
<dark-sun> بیا شاید این به دردت بخوره
<dark-sun> بیا! این رفیق ما هیچ شانس نداشته
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ping
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ping
<b3hnam> lxsameer: pong
<b3hnam> lxsameer: tagh
<b3hnam> lxsameer: toogh
<lxsameer> b3hnam: salam
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji jat khali ajab lug i bud emruz
<b3hnam> lxsameer: fek kardam channele #5hite ye kam shooloogh kardam
<b3hnam> doostan sharmande
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D
<b3hnam> lxsameer: salam be soorate nashostat
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji behnam umad lug kheftesh kardim raftim ahmad bey shame namzadish
<b3hnam> lxsameer: jedi ?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: che khabara ?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: bah bah
<lxsameer> b3hnam: mamado mostafa ham cake tavalodeshuno avordan
<b3hnam> na marda pas man chi ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: be bahaneye toam ye ki migirim azash
<b3hnam> lxsameer: mage tavalode jofteshone
<lxsameer> b3hnam: farda mostafae 17 om ham mamad
<lxsameer> b3hnam: manamm 24 omam
<b3hnam> lxsameer: pas hame hamahang be donya omadid
<b3hnam> tavalodeton mobarak ;)
<lxsameer> b3hnam: az tarafe jam : chakeretim
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ;)
<lxsameer> b3hnam: un ozv haye jadid ham hame umade budan
<b3hnam> lxsameer: che khoob
<alabd> nixoeen: chera na /. unja ke neveshte : You are welcome to display on your computer, download and print pages from this website provided the content is only used for personal, educational and non-commercial use.
<nixoeen> alabd: khob dige, neveshte non-commercial use!
<nixoeen> alabd: aha, sorry, man soale avvaleto khoondam estefadeye tejari
<nixoeen> alabd: are, baraye estefadeye gheyre tejari mituni, vali chaap kardane ketab masalan mishe estefadeye tejari, gheyr az inke ketabaro majjani pakhsh koni
<alabd> nixoeen: bale uno dige midunam :D chap kardan mishe tejari , pas gheire tejrai 100% hast dige be nazareton
<nixoeen> alabd: are
<alabd> nixoeen: baraye inke ruye ketab cc bezarim bayad hazineye oardakht konim ghanoonan ?
<nixoeen> alabd: CC ?
<alabd> bale
<nixoeen> alabd: CC chie ? Licence e CC ro migi ?
<alabd> bale
<b3hnam> lxsameer: logoye vector be dastet resid ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: are khube ama shitesh be sakhti ghabele khundane
<b3hnam> lxsameer: haji logotype nist ke
<b3hnam> aslan natoonan be khoonan mohem ine ke chandin manie marboot mide
<lxsameer> b3hnam: inam harfie
<alabd> nixoeen:  poolie Creative common ?
<nixoeen> alabd: na, pooli nist
<b3hnam> lxsameer: oosoolan logo ro gharar nist harkasi befahme che chizayee tooshe ;)
<alabd> nixoeen: pas in ja chy nevehste ?
<alabd> http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Commons
<alabd> در واقع پدیدآوری که مایل است تا اثرش را تحت مجوز CC قرار دهد، از پیش کپی رایتش را پرداخت می‌کند اما دیگران اجازه دارند از اثرش بدون مجوز و بدون پرداخت هزینه‌ای استفاده کنند
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D
<nixoeen> alabd: rabti be
<nixoeen> alabd: rabti be CC nadare, un maale Copyright e
<alabd> nixoeen:  khob dige kam kam rafe zahmat konnam baraye emale CC be bakshi az ketab bayad begim ke felan safhate tahte mojavze felan dar dastrese aya matne kamel CC BY SA ham bayad bezarim tu ketab ghanoonan ?
<nixoeen> alabd: nemidunam daghighan baraye nashre ketab chejurie, bayad too khode site eshun bekhuni
<alabd> nixoeen: baraye GPL ke mesle inke lazem na ?
<alabd> ino bebinid
<alabd> http://diveintopython.org/download/diveintopython-pdf-5.4.zip
<alabd> intori kar karde:
<alabd> Dive Into Python
<alabd> 20 May 2004
<alabd> Copyright © 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 Mark Pilgrim (mailto:mark@diveintopython.org)
<alabd> This book lives at http://diveintopython.org/. If you're reading it somewhere else, you may not have the latest version.
<alabd> Permission is granted to copy, distribute, and/or modify this document under the terms of the GNU Free
<alabd> Documentation License, Version 1.1 or any later version published by the Free Software Foundation; with no
<alabd> Invariant Sections, no Front−Cover Texts, and no Back−Cover Texts. A copy of the license is included in
<alabd> Appendix G, GNU Free Documentation License.
<alabd> albate in GFDL hast
<alabd> nixoeen:  in dige che sigheye hast ?Copyright © 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 Mark Pilgrim (mailto:mark@diveintopython.org)
<alabd> yani chy manish ?
<nixoeen> alabd: mituneste benevise 2000-2004, bejash hamasho neveshte
<alabd> بله اونکه بله
<alabd> منظور اینکه چرا اون ۴ سال ؟
<chalist> یکی از دوستان می گه از این echo "" | sudo tee PATH/FILE.EXT استفاده کنم برای ادامه ی کامپایل کرنل
<dark-sun> سلام ملت
<chalist> سلام ملت
<chalist> خوبی ملت؟ :دی
<dark-sun> chalist: ملت کپی رایت داره ها
<dark-sun> :)))
<chalist> کپی رایتش هم مال خودمه فکر کنم :)))
<dark-sun> chalist: بیا! من اومدم بگم شما هم استفاده کردین ایراد نداره که دیدم شما پیش دستی کردین
<dark-sun> :)
<chalist> کپی رایت نداریم ما - کپی لفته
<chalist> راحت باش
<dark-sun> chalist: بله! ما ممنونیم
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> ولی من فکر کنم ملت رو کپی رایت کنیم بهتر باشه! بعضی سیاستمدارا بیخودی استفاده می‌کنن «ملت» ممکنه شاکی بشن
<dark-sun> من به درخواست خود «ملت» می‌گم!
<chalist> این رو موافقم تا حدودی - سو استفاده می شه :))
<dark-sun> بله. پس کپی لفت ولی بنا به مصلحت «کپی رایت» !!
<dark-sun> :))
<chalist> راستی نهضت همچنان ادامه داره :)
<dark-sun> chalist: به به! خوبه .. جنگ جنگ تا پیروزی
<dark-sun> یک لطیفه هست در این رابطه نمی‌شه توی جمع گفته بشه!
<dark-sun> آفتاپیک می‌شه
<chalist> یکی از دوستان می گه از این echo "" | sudo tee PATH/FILE.EXT استفاده کنم برای ادامه ی کامپایل کرنل
<dark-sun> chalist: در این باب، تجربه‌ی دوستان راهنمای خوبی است و چون من در این بادی رهروی نکردم به حکم عقل سکوتم بهتر است
<chalist> دوستان هیچ کسی جواب نداد :))
<dark-sun> تا جایی که من می‌بینم این دستور
<dark-sun> اگه این شکل نوشته بشه
<dark-sun> echo "" | sudo tee PATH/FILE.EXT
<dark-sun> هووم... باید اون فایل رو پاک می‌کنه
<dark-sun> بله! اون فایل رو پاک می‌کنه البته محتویاتش رو و خود فایل همچنان می‌مونه
<chalist> خوب اگه اون فایل وجود نداشته باشه یه فایل خالی ایجاد می کنه فکر کنم
<dark-sun> chalist: بله! خود فایل می‌مونه ولی محتوایی نداره
<dark-sun> البته در ظاهر ولی به طور تخصصی یک کاراکتر خط جدید در اون هست
<dark-sun> اگه حقیقتا بخوایم پاک بشه می‌بایست اکو با سوییچ n- استفاده بشه
<dark-sun> chalist: خب انجام دادین و جواب نداد؟
<chalist> قاعدتن این فایل ایجاد می شه که نبودنش ندیده گرفته بشه و کار کامپایل ادامه پیدا کنه
<dark-sun> قاعدتا
<chalist> ولی من می ترسم :دی
<alabd> Happy New Year
<dark-sun> chalist: نترس! مرگ یکبار شیون یکبار
<dark-sun> برو من هوات رو دارم!
<dark-sun> :))))
<dark-sun> بچه ها هوای من رو داشته باشین
<dark-sun> الان سیستمش می‌سوزه!!!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> alabd: مگه عید فطر شده؟
<dark-sun> آهان کریسمس شده!
<alabd> in khode system automotic ersal karde
<dark-sun> بابا نوئل که هر سال من رو یادش می‌ره
<dark-sun> alabd: دستش درد نکنه
<dark-sun> ;)
<alabd> pidgin e shoma az in chiza nemige ajibe
<dark-sun> alabd: ما ایکس چت مصرف می‌کنیم
<dark-sun> بی رگ بی‌رگه!
<alabd> be monasebate sale no :D bakhshi az ketabe ubuntu farsi ke neveshtam enshalla free release mishe in rooza dark-sun
<dark-sun> alabd: خدا رحمتت کنه! من بودم می‌فروختمش
<dark-sun> ;)
<alabd> bakhshish hast ghemstish ham free nist ke be jash ketabe arsix edit mishe o ...
<chalist> sh /home/setar/linux-2.6.36/arch/x86/boot/install.sh 2.6.36 arch/x86/boot/bzImage \
<chalist> 		System.map "/boot"
<chalist> این بار کاری نمی کنه
<chalist> :D
<dark-sun> chalist: کادو کریسمس می‌خواد گمونم
<dark-sun> alabd: یعنی من برم چاپش کنم ایرادی نداره دیگه
<dark-sun> به اسم خودم مثلا!
<dark-sun> :D
<alabd> na dige FREE hast ya CC ya GL
<alabd> GPL
<dark-sun> alabd: اینا مال غربی‌هاست! اینجا یا کپی رایت داره یا نداره. این مجوزها اونور آب پشتوانه‌ی حقوقی دارن
<alabd> dark-sun:  rahayate hagh o nas baraye ye bache mosalmoon ke hatman nabayd ghanoon poshtesh bashe
<dark-sun> alabd: اومدیم یک یهودی پیدا شد کپی کرد
<dark-sun> طرف می‌گه من کافرم!
<alabd> har ke eteqad be maad dare dige
<dark-sun> بابا خوبه ! حالا یک شیطان پرست پیدا بشه چیکار کنیم!!!!
<dark-sun> alabd: طرف می‌گه شیطان گفته حال العبد رو بگیر
<dark-sun> :))))
<alabd> ghanoone dakheli fek konam beshe ye karaye kard
<alabd> un moghe hale khodesh gerefte mishe :D
<dark-sun> alabd: ببین تو دین ما هم اومده. دفع خطر احتمالی عقلا واجب است. بیا کپی رایتش کن خودت رو خلاص کن
<alabd> hala dark-sun boro begir bekhad bayad amadash konam
<alabd> bekhab
<alabd> shabet bekheir
<dark-sun> alabd: بیا! من واسه خودت می‌گم
<dark-sun> دارک سان در نقش شیطان: من خیر خواه تو ام العبد. بیا این حق توست! کپی رایت برای تو بهتر است
<dark-sun> :))))
<alabd> agha in zede free  ro az inja kick konid
<alabd> dare fetne mikone
<alabd> ijad mikone
<dark-sun> اوه شیت! به این می‌گن رمی جمره!!!!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> الفرار....
<alabd> besiar khob
<alabd> felan shab beheir hamegy
<alabd> nixoeen: tashakore vije az shoma
<dark-sun> alabd: خداحافظ
<dark-sun> alabd: به پیشنهادات فکر کن
<dark-sun> ;)
<nixoeen> alabd: khahesh
<alabd> dark-sun:  nixoeen khoda hefzeton kone
<dark-sun> alabd: قربانت خوشکلم. شب بخیر
<alabd> shabet bekheir baradar ahvazi
<dark-sun> برادر اهوازی! چه باحال!
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> من موندم جوسی کی می‌ره بخوابه یا اوی بشه!
<dark-sun> نامرد ۲۴ ساعته آنلاین وایساده زاغ ما رو چوب می‌زنه
<dark-sun> تا یک چیزی هم می‌گیم می‌گه گرفتارم سرم شلوغه بچه‌ام سر گازه!!!
<dark-sun> jussi: common pal, take a break you're always busy. i'm getting really worry about you :)
<dark-sun> jussi: waste some time with us for heaven's sake it's x-mass.
<alabd> jussi:  hello ,  have you checked my behavior here ? don't you think it is the time to solve my problem ? bye 4 now
<dark-sun> there he goes...
 * dark-sun thinks every body's quiting...
<dark-sun> badesh nobate behname..
<dark-sun> badesh manam
<dark-sun> badesh.. jus k nemire.. loc & lub ham k bot hastan, badesh nix, sir, so, badesham the-ligh t
<dark-sun> بهنام پاشو خسته شدیم من یکی پاهام خواب رفته. یک یا علی بگیم کانال رو خالی کنیم. شب کریسمسه بات‌ها می‌خوان تی بکشن
<dark-sun> هر روز که می‌گذرد برگی بر چهره‌ی خاک می‌نشیند... زنده باد روزهای بارانی.
<dark-sun> شب خوش
<dash-pooya> any body there?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-01
<alabd> salam everplays khubin ? agha fonthaye nazanin o ....inha tuye linux harf e و barashon print nemishe rahe hal chie ?
<everplays> salaam alabd , mamnoon. shoma khoobin? rastesh tahala estefade nakardam ke donbale rahe hal begardam vasash
<alabd> everplays:  mamnoon shokr , javab injast http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?theme=34&topic=12095.0
<alabd> font e nazani ya shbih be oon baraye linux hast ya fonte farsi khoob bara ketab ?
<lxsameer> alabd: age ba font ha ziad saro kar dari ino bekhun
<lxsameer> alabd: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration
<alabd> lxsameer: haghyghatesh flena kheili fori niaz daram be ye font shabih be nazanin tu linux
<alabd> ye finte farsi ke be darde book bohore
<alabd> bokhore farghy nemikone hala
<everplays> alabd, iranian sans ro try kon
<everplays> alabd, vase book neveshtan ham pishnahad mikonam az latex estefade koni
<alabd> ok mamnoon iranian sans ke tu khode ubuntu nist koja mishe gereftesh free hast ? azade ? everplays
<everplays> alabd, http://farsitel.com/fa/fonts/irsans.ttf  nemoonash ham injas > http://farsitel.com/fa/about.html
<everplays> http://groups.google.com/group/persian-computing/msg/12d3a626e1c17e96 msg-e montasher kardanesh
<alabd> everplays: mamnoon
<bmoqimi> everplays: dude , in bande khoda dirooz chi shod
<bmoqimi> everplays: khar fahmid donya daste kie
<everplays> bmoqimi, hehe! fahmid khoda vojood nadare & donya dast-e hich kasi nist :D
<SaEeDIRHA> lol
<bmoqimi> everplays: ina ro be ma ham yad midadi :D
<everplays> bmoqimi, :D kodooma ro? aval vase mashghe shab 1000bar benevis "khoda vojood nadarad" ta bebinam chi mishe
<bmoqimi> everplays: ok shroo mikonam , simpsons didi ?
<everplays> bmoqimi, na
<dingdangdong> bmoqimi: man didam :D
<bmoqimi> dingdangdong: rabtesh be in mozoo ro fahmidi ?
<dingdangdong> bmoqimi: khoda o ina?
<bmoqimi> dingdangdong: na :D 2000 bar neveshtano ina
<dingdangdong> bmoqimi: na, rabtesho be khodaro fahmidam vali :D
<bmoqimi> dingdangdong: rabti nadasht ha :D oon jash hast ke bart hamash dare roo takhte minevise :D
<dingdangdong> bmoqimi: hamin ke man migam :D
<dingdangdong> bmoqimi: bahale vali, "south park" didi?
<Guest29018> yujg
<Guest29018> slm
<narcislinux> !selinux
<lubotu3> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<bmoqimi> !(ye chizi be in narcislinux begu khosh begzare)
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<narcislinux> !help | bmoqimi
<lubotu3> bmoqimi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: arE ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: yes
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: so I have to train my own bot to fight you :D C u in a thousand years
<narcislinux> heh
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: your own bot ?! where's your own bot?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: it is being trained to fight enemies , wait and see what I will grow up for you :D
<narcislinux> heh
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  ok so me too
 * narcislinux lol 
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: lols*
<narcislinux> :)
<narcislinux> !tli
<alabd> ilius: salam ,fonthaye farsi ke tuye linux bedune moshkel hastan va free koja mishe download kard ?
 * ramanK : ttf-farsiweb
<alabd> ramanK:  mamnoon che fonthaye az in baste nasb mishe ? ye fonte?
<ramanK> alabd: Homa , Nazli , Titr , chand ta dige ke yadam nist
<alabd> ramanK:  mamnoon nazanin windowsi ke و  hash chap nemishod
<alabd> ayad test konam
<alabd> bye
<mohsen_> salam
<mohsen_> ye soal dashtam
<lxsameer> beporsin harki balad bashe javab mide
<mohsen_> yekam toolanie ,akhe yeki az ostadam porside
<mohsen_> در محیط لینوکس در مکان ورود به کاربرها با یک کاربر معمولی وارد محیط گرافیکی میشویم.داخل ترمینال شده با دستورات مربوطه وارد کاربر دیگری میشویم(کاربر را قبلا میسازیم).سمت چپ خط فرمان اسم کاربر فعلی را مینویسد ولی همچنان بعد از تعویض چند کاربر 
<mohsen__> kasi az in soal sar dar miare?
<the-light> mohsen__: vaghti usr ro sakhtin ba dastresi root be aoon usr login konin
<the-light> soalesh gonge bade login ro motevajeh nemisham chi mikhad
<narcislinux1> !bot | bmoqimi
<lubotu3> bmoqimi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ir's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: ajab :D , man mikham bot e khodaamo benevisam ina zayifan
<bmoqimi> :D
<bmoqimi> mtux: salam rayis
<mtux> bmoqimi: chaakeram
<mtux> maour: :D
<mtux> alan ma kiyim ?
<bmoqimi> mtux: man kodumam!?
 * Guest34954 ops
<mtux> Guest34954: miduni alan ki kie aya ?
<narcislinux> mosalaman mtux nistid
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: tarsidi!?
<mtux> narcislinux: chera ham m daram ham tux
<mtux> chim kame ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  chera ?
<narcislinux> ajab
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: yeki nicketo estefade kone
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  heh
<bmoqimi> mese mano mtux natuni az nick e khodet estefade koni
<bmoqimi> lol
 * ramanK : ba estefade az mahdudiyate 30saniye zaman vase identify az hijack shodane nick haye khod jologiri konid !
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: lol try
<bmoqimi> ramanK: bikhial baba
<bmoqimi> ramanK: ye 2ta cmd mizani yaru part mishe birun
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  nickam mahdodiyat 30s dare
 * Bersam همچنین میشه از کلاک استفاده کرد مثل من که کلاک ویکی‌پدیا دارم و کسه دیگه‌ای نمی‌تونه داشته باشه
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: yani chi!?
<mtux> yani chi mahdoodiat dare
<mtux> ?
<narcislinux> Bersam:  haha ino alan begid yani che ?
<bmoqimi> mtux: ma ke qablesh hamahang kardim man beporsam! dige to napors
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  /msg nickserv help set
<Bersam> narcislinux: روی اسم من راس کلیک کن به جای ای‌پیم آدرس رو نوشته
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  yani age pasvorde nick ra nazani  kick mishie
<Bersam> Username: ~Bersam@wikipedia/Bersam
<Bersam> narcislinux: خود فری‌نود هم یه کلاک خاص می‌ده ... هم ای‌پی رو می‌پوشونه و هم شخص رو تایید می‌کنه :)
<narcislinux> Bersam: khob hamin hide ip ?
<narcislinux> Bersam:  ok hamon
<narcislinux> Bersam:  adam majbore hatman az khdoeshon bekhad?
<Bersam> narcislinux: برای این که از فری‌نود استفاده کنی بله
<Bersam> narcislinux: ولی بعضی از جاها مثل همین ویکی‌پدیا کلاک خاص می‌ده ...
<narcislinux> Bersam:  hmm
<bmoqimi> :D
<mtux> =))
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  ajab
<Bersam> Username: ~mtux@92.42.55.22
<Bersam> mtux: :D
 * bmoqimi fek mikone ke baghie hich nazari nadaran man o mtux alan kojayim ? :D
<mtux> Bersam: khob yani chi!?
<mtux> lol
<Bersam> mtux: قبلش زده بود بابک
<mtux> LOL
<narcislinux> khob alan mtux khodeshe
<mtux> ahan Bersam, khob charand migofte, farqi nadaran baham lol
<mtux> narcislinux: dar kol farqi beyneshun nis
<narcislinux> mtux:  bmoqimi:  alan che khabare ?
 * mtux is busy :)
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: dastam khord scape
<bmoqimi> hichi be zooodi publishtar mikonim joziate geekhouse ro :D narcislinux
<Bersam> bmoqimi: اینترنتش که ایرانسله :D
<narcislinux> hm !
<narcislinux> heh
<narcislinux> Bersam:  lol
<bmoqimi> Bersam: joftemun irancellim, ama 7ta fasele dare ip hamun
<bmoqimi> :D
<ramanK> emruz akhbar darbare system amele melli sohbati karde ? kasi khabari shenide ?
<narcislinux> ramanK:  kodomeshon ?
<ramanK> narcislinux: akhbare shabake haye dakheli , resane melli , telvision
<narcislinux> ramanK:  na manzoram esme sisitem amel !
<narcislinux> Bersam:  chera goftid iransele ?
<Bersam> narcislinux: $ whois 92.42.55.22
<ramanK> narcislinux: ! esm nadare ke , migan system amele melli . motevajeh manzuretun nemisham
<Bersam> narcislinux: سیستم‌عامل خاصی نیس! در حد یه ایدس ... حتی خود این سیستم‌عاملی هم که شریف زده بود سیستم‌عامل ملی نیس
<narcislinux> ramanK:  manzoram in bod in os meli khob khabare ghadimiyi hast
<narcislinux> ramanK:  kheyli vaght pisha mikhastan  benevisan
<ramanK> narcislinux: vali mesle inke emruz ya diruz ye harfaye jadid zade shode
<ramanK> narcislinux: mikhastam bebinam chi shode
<narcislinux> ramanK:  ! man ke fek mikonam dobale mikhan pol be jib bezanan !
<ramanK> narcislinux: :|
<narcislinux> ramanK:  khob in etefaghi bok ke bara linux sharifo meli oftad
<narcislinux> Bersam:  ip ro google serch zadi ?
 * narcislinux hehe ok i see 
<narcislinux> dingdangdong: chera ~m@vir1a.toonel.net ?
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  hi
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: hi!
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: u don't like it?
<narcislinux> dingdangdong: hm , do u use toonel for join irc?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: it seems so, huh? :D
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  yes ? so why ?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: agha ba gprs e mtn on misham, connect nemishe irc, dunno why
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: ba tunel mishe
<narcislinux> hmm
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: so?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: begu dige :D in hame fek kardi
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  man dige fekr nakardam
<narcislinux> dingdangdong: porte 6667 filter shode
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: eh! :)
 * narcislinux ajab
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: eNgar! vali be darak,!
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: /) --> ***narcislinux ajabS
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: yad begir dige :(
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  khob chiro yad begiram alan ?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: 's' e sevvom shakhs
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  ahan ok i see
<narcislinux> heh
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: afarin :D
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: 500 toman :D
 * narcislinux dingdangdong ham yad gerefte 
<narcislinux> :|
 * dingdangdong balad bude :-/
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: ey baba :D halaaa ghabliam ke nadare babaaa, bikhial asan, mehmune ma!
<narcislinux> lol ajab
<dingdangdong> :P
<dingdangdong> http://newevolutiondesigns.com/images/graphics/2011-happy-new-year-graphic-2.jpg
<dingdangdong> btavakkoli: ping
<btavakkoli> dingdangdong, man ye dingdangdong'yie mishnakhtam baraye 2 sal pish :D
<dingdangdong> btavakkoli: bikhial :O man ke behnam mishnasam hanu :P
<dingdangdong> btavakkoli: /msg?
<dingdangdong> btavakkoli: sorry mozahem shodIiim :)
 * dingdangdong goes to LaLa . .
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-02
<reza> سلام من اولین باره وارد این بخش میشم می شه منو راهنمایی کنید
<reza> کسی نیست
<reza> یه حرفه ای بیاد بالا
<fook> salam . be dostan . kasi midone chetor mishe to gyachi visibel bood vali motevajeh shod ke kasi on hast ya off?
<lxsameer> reza: kheyli khube dar ja soal beporsi va montazere kasi nashi
<reza> سلام من اولین باره وارد اینجا میشم می شه منو راهنمایی کنید
<reza> همه فارسی زبان هستید
<lxsameer> reza: are
<fook> manzoreton ro ,motevajeh nahshodam :lx
<reza> من ابونتو ۱۰۱۰ دارم در مخازن گوگل ارت را نصب کردام ولی نمیدونم کجا رفته پیداش نمکنم
<fook> to application internet nist ?
<reza> یه نفر فارسی بنویسه
<reza> نه
<fook> to malti mediya chi ? kolan gashti on bala ro ?
<reza> همه جا رو رو گشتم نیست
<reza> در مخازن نصب شده
<lxsameer> reza: motevajehe moshgelet nashodam
<reza> یه مشکل دیگه که دارم در ابونتو۹٫۴ هم بود اوایل نصب افکتها همه کار میکرد ولی حالا کار نمیکنه
<reza> یه نفر فارسی بنویسه
<lxsameer> reza: bekhatere driver e card graphicete
<reza> فایر فاکس فارسی دانلود کرده ام فقط از ترمینال میشه اجراش کرد چطور نصب میشه
<lxsameer> reza ye shortcut azasht besaz ru desktop et
<reza> اولش که افکتها جواب میداد
<reza> چطوری شرت کات بسازم
<lxsameer> reze tu panel e bala ye add widget bezan bad az unja besaz
<lxsameer> reza: ehtemalan update i chizi kardi driveret moshgel peyda karde
<reza> ixsameerفارسی بنویس
<lxsameer> reza: sharmande hosele farsi neveshtan nadaram
<reza> بله اپدیت کردم
<lxsameer> reza: ehtemalan bekhatere hamun e
<reza> شاید
<reza> گوگل ارت پیداش نکردم یکی راهنمایی کنه
<reza> همه رفتید
<reza> برای چت در محیط یاهو باید چی کار کنم
<reza> برای چت در محیط یاهو باید چی کار کنم
<lxsameer> reza: ye google searh kon koli javab migiri
<reza> یه سعوال جواب بدید برای چت در روم یاهو چیکار باید کنم
<reza> گوگل کجا سرچ کنم
<lxsameer> reza: azize baradar yahoo kolan chize khubi nist ama pidgin nasb kon tu google ham bezan linux yahoo client bebin chi mibini
<reza> ایکس سامر کجا رفتی
<reza> من نمیفهمم چی میگی در حد کارشناسی جغرافیا صحبت کن
<lxsameer> reza: ye narmafzari hast be esme Pidgin vase chatidan ba yahoo va az in jur chizast uno nasb kon
<reza> من دارم از اینترنت جی اس ام استفاده میکنم چطور بفهمم سرعتش چنده
<reza> فهمیدم
<reza> lxsameer kojay iran hastey
<lxsameer> tehran
<reza> من بوشهرم
<lxsameer> nice
<reza> بخدا بوشهریام
<reza> ولی تهرانی نیستی
<lxsameer> man karaji hastam ama mahale karam tehran e
<reza> ولی من سرباز در اهواز
<lxsameer> reza: jalebe kheyli khube
<reza> اینجا محیط چطوری  چت منو همه می بینن
<reza> چی جالبه اضاف خدمتمو
<lxsameer> are
<reza> خیلی نامردی
<lxsameer> ??
<reza> تهران برف اومده
<reza> وارد سایت یاهو شدم باید دانلود کنم
<lxsameer> na nayumade
<lxsameer> na tu google search kon linux pidgin
<reza> ولی جات خالی اینجا ظهرا با ماشین که میرم کلاس بوکس کولر روشن میکنم
<reza> ببین برنامه رو پیدا کن ادر سایتو بهم بده
<lxsameer> ?
<lxsameer> sharmande vaght nadaram
<reza> حجمش هم کم باشه
<lxsameer> tu synaptic peydash kono tikesho bezano nasbesh kon
<reza> رفتی ولی یه کله فارسی ننوشتی اسمتم نگفتی
<reza> سلام میشه منو راهنمایی کنی
<reza> سلام اشکان
<reza> سلام اشکان میشه منو راهنمایی کنی
<reza> سلام اقای (... میشه منو راهنمایی کنید
<reza> کجا رفتی
<Bersam> reza: یه چیزی که این جا باید متوجه بشی اینه که گوگل دوست شماست! وقتی این جا یکی یه کلمه می‌گه که نمی‌فهمی سریع گوگلش کن
<reza> سلام ابونتو
<Bersam> reza: بفرما اینم لینکش http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pidgin+ubuntu
<reza> منظورتو نمی فهمم
<reza> کجا رفتی
 * Bersam اسمایلی خنده‌های شیطانی... let me google that for you
<reza> برسام گوگل ارس از مخازن نصب کردم ولی نیسنشه
<reza> اصلاح میکنم نیستش
<kavand> salam
<kavand> khste nabashid be hame
<kavand> yek soal dar morede parsidora
<kavand> synaptic nadare
<kavand> add/removesh ham hich listy behem nemide
<kavand> chetory mishe narm afzar hazf o nasb kard
<kavand> mersy age kasy mitune komak kone
<everplays> kavand, synaptic male debian based-as :) pas too parsidora khabari azash nist
<kavand> pas man che konam azizam
<kavand> ???
<lxsameer> kavand: debian nasb kon :D
<everplays> ama inke hich app-i neshoon nemide ajibe! shayad repo ha ro disable kardi kavand
<kavand> :)
<kavand> baba 4 ruz tul keshid ta downloadesh konam
<everplays> khob az kpackagekit estefade kon :) hamooni ke rooshe. vali shakhsan estefade az yum ro tarjih midam kavand
<kavand> be khoda faghat nasbesh kardam
<kavand> hichi ro faal ya gheire faal nakardam
 * everplays yadesh miad ye khanomi ham oomade bood too #fedora-ir va hamchin moshkeli dasht
<kavand> ba yum kar nakardam
<kavand> koja peidash kam
<everplays> kavand, ta jayi ke yadam miad ye tedad repo-e ezafi enable karde boodan by default mesle DVD , oona ro bayad disable koni ta kar kone
<kavand> ok
<kavand> mersi azizam gereftam chi shod
<kavand> lotf kardy
<everplays> ;)
<kavand> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh
<alabd> everplays:  salam khaste nabashy khubi agha behrooz , doc ro print kardam ba foni iranian :D گ o ی tu bazi halat print nashode bood fek kardam emtehan kardid hala hamintory midam be uni ... odt ro chetori pdf konim ke ghabele copy kardan nabashe ?
<everplays> alabd, salaam dude, man bahash hamchin moshkeli nadashtam. ama vase oon copy nakardan-e bayad version-e pooli-e acrobat ro dashte bashi
<everplays> man chiz-e free-i nadidam ke in karo bokone
<alabd> acrobat noskhe linuxi ke nadare?
 * everplays yadesh nemiad
<alabd> everplays: print to file in karo mikone , mamnoon felan bye
<hassantvh> hello
<ramanK> hassantvh: hi
<hassantvh> 2 harad ro mikham  format konam ke mige voloum shoma busy ast -bayad che konam
<hassantvh> mamnoon
<ramanK> hassantvh: ba chi mikhain format konin?
<hassantvh> ba dastoor mkfs.ext4
<hassantvh> lvremove ham estefade kardam vali nashode
<ramanK> hassantvh: un partition ha rushun chi hast? be koja mount shodan?
<hassantvh> dastoor be shekle zir ast
<hassantvh> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/dsh_vg-vol01
<ramanK> hassantvh: hmm.pas lvm hast .
<hassantvh> ok
<ramanK> hassantvh: moteasefane man nemitunam komaki konam
<hassantvh> 2 ta harde sata ro lvm kardam
<hassantvh> why?
<ramanK> hassantvh: kam savadi ;)
<hassantvh> hamion ke maram gozashti mamnoon
<ramanK> hassantvh: khahesh mikonm
<hassantvh> by
<mahdiyeh> salam be hame
<mahdiyeh> man ye moshkeli ba ubuntum peyda kardam:
<mahdiyeh> hamash errore no enouph space mide dar hali ke hanooz 23 G khali hast
<everplays> mahdiyeh, yani 1doone partition dari kollan? age chanta partition dari ehtemalan 1ki dige por shode
<mahdiyeh> everplays: na, driva 8 G , 60 G , 10 G boodan,
<everplays> mahdiyeh, age gnome dari system monitor ro baz kon boro too tab-e akhar bebin kodoom por shode
<mahdiyeh> everplays:  8 g va 60 g por nistan, oon yeki nemidoonam esmesh chiye ke chekesh konam :(
<mahdiyeh> everplays: ok, mamnoon , hamino mikhastam, nemidoonestam az koja bebinamesh
<mahdiyeh> everplays: tnx
<everplays> ;)
<mahdiyeh> everplays: tooye system monitor ye hamchin device 100%  shode ke drive nist :( /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk  va hamchenin : gvfs-fuse-daemon  chekareshoon bayad kard? :(
<bmoqimi> mahdiyeh: df -h ro khoroojisho bede
<mahdiyeh> bmoqimi:
<mahdiyeh> varrun                1.5G  120K  1.5G   1% /var/run varlock               1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /var/lock udev                  1.5G   68K  1.5G   1% /dev devshm                1.5G   12K  1.5G   1% /dev/shm overflow              1.0M  684K  340K  67% /tmp /dev/sda6              62G   26G   33G  45% /media/disk /dev/sda3             207G  198G  9.0G  96% /media/OS /dev/sda5             7.4G  2.1G  5.0G  30% /media/disk-1
<bmoqimi> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bmoqimi> !pastebin mahdiyeh
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bmoqimi> mahdiyeh: please use pastebin
<mahdiyeh> bmoqimi: ok
<mahdiyeh> bm
<mahdiyeh> bmoqimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549528/
<hale> salam
<hale> soalam az dual-boot hast
<hale> kasi inja on hastesh?
<mahdiyeh> bmoqimi: az foldere temp mishe dasti chizi ro delete kard?
<Hessams> hale, soaletoon ro beporsid kasi balad bashe javab mide
<bmoqimi> mahdiyeh: koja shoma not enought disk space migirid ?\
<bmoqimi> mahdiyeh: root be koja mounte va cheghad ja dare ?
<mahdiyeh> bmoqimi: az /temp aghlab
<mahdiyeh> bmoqimi: alon kolan system be ham rikhte be har chizi dast bezanam hang mikone, masalan, ye chizi ro minimize konam ya ..
<hale> Hessams: man aval ro systemam win p nasb kardam
<hale> Hessams: badesh ubuntu
<hale> Hessams: va alan mikham be jaye xp ; 7 nasb konam
<hale> ama mesle inke nemishe 7 ro ro hamon drivi ke xp ro nasb karde bodam nasb konam
<hale> che konam
<hale> ke niaz be nasb 2bare ubuntu nabashe
<hale> va windows ham ro drice feli nasb she
<chalist> دوتا سیستم لینوکسی رو چطوری با هم شبکه کنیم؟ ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید
<ramanK> chalist: tajhizat chi dar ekhtiyar darin?
<chalist> یه هاب مودم داریم فقط
<chalist> همین
<chalist> و کابل :دی
<ramanK> chalist: khob age modeme mohtarame shoma DHCP ham dashte bashe ke khod be khod un do ta system shabake hastan baham
<ramanK> chalist: tayid mikonid ya takzib?
<Pooya> salam be hame! ye soali dashtam! too ubuntu vaghti dakhele terminal ye bar sudo mizanim dige vaghti sudo mizanim azamoon password nemikhad. in daghighan systemesh che torie?
<Pooya> ?
<lxsameer> Pooya: ye session barat ijad mikone
<Pooya> midoonam! mikham bebinam in session che tory ijad mishe? koja ijad mishe?
<Pooya> lxsameer: ^^
<lxsameer> Pooya: shayad behtar bashe document haye sudo ro bekhuni
<Pooya> lxsameer: man pagesh ke chize khasi nadasht
<lxsameer> Pooya: document yahe onlinesh ya dar nahayad sourcesh :)
<Pooya> lxsameer: ;)
<lxsameer> Pooya: shayad strace ham betune komaket kone
<Pooya> lxsameer: strace kheily nemishe az harfash sar dar ovord! idei barash dari?
<lxsameer> Pooya: daghighan ghable inke sudo koni strace ro vase terminal et run kon shayad chizi dasteto begire
<Pooya> lxsameer: manzooram ine ke harfayi ke strace mizane ye meghdar ghabele khoondan nist!
<lxsameer> Pooya: aha , khob tabiatesh e dige vali shayad toolsi bashe ke tarjomash kone :D
<Pooya> lxsameer: strace translator :D
<lxsameer> Pooya: :D
<Bardiya> Drood
<Bardiya> Man mikhasam Ubuntu ro roye laptopam nasb konam
<alabd> drood
<alabd> besiar khoob
<Bardiya> Harja migardam Driver haye linux ro peida nemikonam
<Bardiya> Mishe komakam konid?
<alabd> wiki.ubuntu.ir Bardiya
<Bardiya> Alan inja faghat amoozesh nasb roye Sony vaio F11CGX  ro dare
<alabd> + in ketab http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-parsix/book/compiled/parsix-book-2.0.0.pdf?rev=5008&sc=0&isdir=0
<alabd> Bardiya:  farghy nemikone
<Bardiya> ok mamnon
<Bardiya> Az Tarighe Wubi kenare Se7en nasb konam moshkeli nadare?
<alabd> Bardiya: http://royaflash.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/wubi.pdf
<alabd> http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/Installation
<Jalal> man cheshmam dare eshteba mikone ya vaghean kasi goftegoo nemikone o.O
<Jalal> o.O
<dingdangdong> Jalal: cheshet eshteba mikone! kuri mage?
<Jalal> che moadab hasti shoma :-D
<Jalal> @dingdangdong, che moadab hasti shoma
<dingdangdong> Jalal: :D lotf darin
<Jalal> @dingdangdong, umadam gofteguye dustan ro goosh konam! chizi yad begiram, didam khabari nist, hala shoma chera inghadr behet bar khord o.O
<nixoeen> dingdangdong: shoma behtar sohbat koni bad nist!
<dingdangdong> =))
<dingdangdong> Jalal: man behem barkhord ? khob dige :D
<dingdangdong> nixoeen: =)) to ki?
<nixoeen> dingdangdong: mohem nist kiam, vali har kasi hastam injoori too IRC sohbat nemikonam!
<dingdangdong> nixoeen: haha, manzuram in bud ke 'namana' midunam ki ee ke baba :P
<dingdangdong> nixoeen: man az shoma ozr mikham :-?
 * dingdangdong gune haye nixoeen ro miboose o mizane zire khande
<nixoeen> dingdangdong: az man gharar nist ozr bekhay, bayad az Jalal ozr bekhay!
<dingdangdong> nixoeen: pa to chi migi in vasat ?
<dingdangdong> Jalal: ozr mikham, bas bejaye kur az vazheye 'na bina' estefade mikardam
<Jalal> @nixoeen, mohem nist. in agha "dingdangdong" ehtemalan karbare jadide Shabakeye Internet hastan, ba Yahoo! Messenger eshteba gereftan :-)
 * dingdangdong fek mikone har nane ghamari op mishe :O mamlekate darim? :O :O
<dingdangdong> :D
<nixoeen> Jalal: Ghaziye ine ke kheyliam jadid nist!
<Jalal> @nixoeen, :-) jaye taasofe.
<dingdangdong> Jalal: vaghean narahat shodi? mazerat mikham :) manzuri nadashtam.
<Jalal> @dingdangdong, na. khahesh mikonam.
<dingdangdong> :)
<Jalal> * az doostan, kasi midune chetor mishe touchpad ro disable kard dar ubuntu? va hamchenin laptopam seda dare, va ba feshare kelide Mute, seda ghate va vasle mishe, ama, cheraghesh hamishe be range ghermez hast, yani dar zaher engar khamushe
<Jalal> * update kardam, hal nashod, noskheye 10.04 LTS
<nixoeen> Jalal: touchpad ham hal shod ?
<Jalal> @nixoeen, tanha moshkele touchpad ine ke nemitunam disablesh konam. hal nashod. moghe type gahi vaghta azyat mikone
<nixoeen> Jalal: ino didi ? http://www.rvdavid.net/disabling-the-laptop-touchpad-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Jalal> @nixoeen, kheyli kheyli mamnun. hatman raveshe 3vom ro check mikonam, age beshe, hamun chizieh ke mikham
<nixoeen> Jalal: :)
<dingdangdong> g'night . .
<Jalal> @nixoeen, mamnun, good night :-)
<nixoeen> Jalal: khahesh, bye
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-26
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIG_HI...
<DRS> سلام
<DRS> کسی نیست؟
<DRS> دوستان
<jeus> fzerorubigd, salam forood
<jeus> fzerorubigd, Khoobi ?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: salam rafigh
<fzerorubigd> jeus: merc :) shoma khobi?
<jeus> bad nistam fadat sham dokhtar golet chetore bozorg shode ? fzerorubigd
<fzerorubigd> jeus: khobe :) che khabare? ghalat mikone zod bozorg she :))
<jeus> dast mano to nist forood jan  . khalil jabran khalil ye matn jaleb dar mored farzand dare ke hads mizanam khonde bashis . fzerorubigd
<fzerorubigd> jeus: are, javoniam jabran ro dost dashtam, alan nemidonam hanouz dost daramesh ya na :) vali zendegie dige!
<jeus> fzerorubigd, forood man ghablan ba SVN kar mikardam karhay groohiye kochik roo
<fzerorubigd> jeus: khob?
<jeus> fzerorubigd, hala mikham ke ba git kar konam chand ta soal baram pish omade
<fzerorubigd> ?
<jeus> fzerorubigd, toye SVN yek zaeef ke peyda kardam in bood ke nemotooni vase folderhay ye repository hagh dastrasi taeen koni (ya laeeghal man balad naboodam )
<fzerorubigd> jeus: fekr konam beshe
<fzerorubigd> jeus: to inam ta jaii ke man midonam nemishe
<jeus> fzerorubigd, mesal team ma 5 nafar hast ke harkodoom dare roo ye ghesmat proge kar mikone ke layers business va web va DB va ... ke dar nahayat yeki mishan
<fzerorubigd> jeus: oon ye rahe sade dare
<fzerorubigd> jeus: to SVN external repository kheili bahal mishe, ye repo vase har kodom besaz bad ye repoye asli az tarkibe ina hame ba svn external
<jeus> fzerorubigd, hala mikham yeki betoone kole proje va package ha roo bebine be soorati ke toye yek IDE mesl Eclipse rahat betoone deploy kone vali afrad faghat be oon package ha dastrasi dashte bashan
<jeus> fzerorubigd, yani dar asl dari yek repo too del yek repo dige tarif mikoni ?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: to git nemidonam mishe ya na, vali ba svn mishe
<fzerorubigd> jeus: are
<jeus> khoob be moshkel nemikhorim ?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: nope
<fzerorubigd> jeus: age proje ha ro beshe joda kard na
<fzerorubigd> jeus: yani age dastrasi nadi vali lazem dashte bashe nemishe ke :)
<jeus> be farz mesal      project[packageGUI , packageBussiness,packageDB]
<fzerorubigd> jeus: in se ta kolan mojaza hastan, ya to ham pichidan?
<jeus> too pooshe project in package ha hastam user  a bayad be pooshe project va harchi tooshe dastrasi dashte bashe va baghi user ha be package khodeshoon in che joori miseh
<jeus> >
<jeus> too folder project , package ha gharar daran
<jeus> fzerorubigd, hala harkee faghat package khodesho dashte bashe
<fzerorubigd> jeus: vase har kodom ye repo mojaza besaz
<jeus> fzerorubigd, hala inja bahs dastrasi ha matrah mishe ke SVN faghat dastrasi be rep haroo mitone mahdood kone na folder hay daroon rep haroo
<fzerorubigd> jeus: bad ye proje master besaaz, oon se ta ro be sorate external tosh ezafe kon
<jeus> fzerorubigd, ahan pas kar kar externale
<jeus> fzerorubigd, bezar beram bekhoonam biyam :D
<fzerorubigd> jeus: vala, nemidonam, vali ta jaii ke yadam miad svn mitone sub folder ro ham modiriat kone
<fzerorubigd> jeus: albate ba external rahat tare
<jeus> fzerorubigd, modiriyat hagh dastrasi ?
<jeus> ya modiriyat Ver ? fzerorubigd
<fzerorubigd> jeus: bezar begardam vali fekr konam
<fzerorubigd> jeus: bale, mitone, to ye repo ke misazi to folder conf file authz ro bebin
<jeus> fzerorubigd, are vali faghat mitoni be repo bedi nemitooni be folder hasham repo bedi
<fzerorubigd> jeus: vali external ro test kon, javab mide!
<jeus> are daram mikhonam fzerorubigd be nazaret sorag git beram ya na too proje hay bozorg kodom behtare ?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: be abad proje rabt nadare
<fzerorubigd> jeus: hala kari nadaram mellat hame fekr mikonan git behtare, vali vase team motamarkez va proje motamarkez, svn kheili behtare
<fzerorubigd> jeus: git hadafesh ye kam ba svn fargh mikone
<jeus> fzerorubigd, are daghighan yeki az soal hayi ke baram hal nashoode monde hamine
<fzerorubigd> chi?
<jeus> ketabesh roo ham gereftam 350 safe hast pir misham ta bekhoonam
<jeus> fzerorubigd, hamin motemarkez naboodan git
<jeus> fzerorubigd, va inke ijad moshkel nemikone to proje ha
<fzerorubigd> jeus: khob oon baraye kernel tarahi shode, hadafesh kolan na motamarkez bodane
<jeus> fzerorubigd, bahs motemarkez boodan ya motemarkez naboodan ye chize bahs tosee mehvar boodan bar asas hagh dastrasi team ye chiz dige .
<jeus> fzerorubigd, be in soal hay man javab bede ta yek kam mozoo baram hal she (sharmande ke vaghtetoo migiram )
<jeus> 1:aya na motemarkez boodan git be mani nabood fayl taghir karde nahayi dar rep ast ?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: toye git, ye proje kolan mostaghele, har kasi kole repo ro dare banabar iin fekr nakonam haghe dastrasi dakhelesh, be sorate jozii manteghi bashe
<fzerorubigd> 1: no
<jeus> 2: aya tarikhche taghirat gheyr motemarkez zakhire mishavad ?
<fzerorubigd> 2: yes
<fzerorubigd> jeus: iin har do ke aslan jozv asole va hast dar kol
<jeus> 2.1 yani manageri proge roo hedayat nemikone ?
<jeus> 2.2 ghaeedatan afrad daran baray pishbord ye proje talash mikonan va in be mani mojtama shodan ast
<jeus> kar nahayi hamishe zakhire mishe bedoon inke history zakhire she ?:
<dark-sun> jeus: 20tomane man chi shod? :P
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FU
<SterNiX> dorst kardi dark-sun vase jeus ?!
<jeus> dark-sun, nokaretam hastam 20 toman nabood 25($ 1505 toman ) toman bood shomare hesab bede ta pas farda vasat berizam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU+S+W :D
<dark-sun> jeus: pa dorost shod
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> SterNiX: man hamishe dorost mikonam!
<jeus> dark-sun, na bekhoda vaght nakardam beram samtesh
<dark-sun> jeus: ok :) be karat beres... vali man pulamo ta farda mikham! :)))
<dark-sun> :D
<jeus> man az sobh sa@ 6 omadam sare kar hanooz khone naraftam dark-sun
<jeus> to sandali rishe davondam dark-sun
<jeus> farda kar daram vali shomare kart bede ta pasfarda vasat mirizam badan baram dorostesh kon
<dark-sun> jeus: :) fadaye to. mardesham hasti. ;)
<ehsan> kasi inja dar mored IP Class etelaat dare ??
<dark-sun> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-27
<khorshid> salam
<khorshid> mishe inja ye soal php beporsam
<khorshid> tooye forum matrah kardam javab nadadand
<vahid> khorshid: soaletoon ro matrah konid shayad yeki balad bashe
<khorshid> vahid: mamnoon
<khorshid> soalam rajea be zakhireh array dar cookie hast
<khorshid> vahid: man mikham ba estefadeh as yek function array goonagoon ra dar cookie zakhire konam
<khorshid> masalan vaghti karabar dar qesmat maghalat site hast va mikhad yek seri maghaleh ra bebine mikham dar cookie yek array ba name maghalat zakhireh esheh
<khorshid> vahid: amma vaghti dar qesmat narmafzarhaye site hast mikham barname yek seri narmafzar ra entekhab kone va id oon narmafzar ha ro dar cookie zakhireh kone
<khorshid> vahid: ta be inja ro fahmidid?
<vahid> khorshid: ino be man nagid
<vahid> everplays: ping
<vahid> khorshid: age everplays baseh javab mide
<everplays> khorshid, cookie vase in kar khoob nist, behtar-e az session estefade koni
<vahid> everplays: haji sharmande :)
<everplays> vahid, ;)
<khorshid> everplays: akhe ashyayee ke har karbar entekhab mikone ba karbar dige motafavet hast , in ashya momkene be toroqe mokhtalaf va chand bar neshoon dade beshan
<everplays> khorshid, bebin, cookie ba session hich farghi nemikone az nazar-e karayi, vase har user ye session-e joda hast, pas in moshkel vojood nadare
<everplays> tafavot-e aslishoon ine ke cookie roo system-e karbar zakhire mishe, session roo server
<everplays> cookie ro user mitoone rahat dast kari kone, oon moghe barnamat ro rasman mitoone dast kari kone, pas behtar-e data-e critical ro aslan be user nafresti
<khorshid> everplays: dar soorate estefade as session  ba har bar  namayeshe client bayad dobareh be server vasl beshe
<khorshid> everplays: be hamin dalil karayee va sorat miyad payyen
<everplays> ye moshkele dige ham estefade az cookie dare ine ke 4KB bishtar nist, pas shayad data-i ke mikhay aslan toosh ja nashe
<everplays> khorshid, manzooret az server mysql-e masalan? khob mitooni session-a ro too db narizi
<everplays> hata age kheyli sor@ mohemme mitooni az redis ya memcached estefade koni ke session-a ro too ram zakhire koni
<khorshid> everplays: koja zakhireh konam
<everplays> ama age kollan manzooret ine ke app-et trip-e desktop app-e va 1bar kolle data ro fetch mikone, behtar-e jaye cookie ye request-e ajax bezani kolle data ro ba json bedi be app-et
<everplays> khorshid, by default php, session-a ro too file zakhire mikone, bazia khodeshoon mian az mysql estefade mikonan va data-e session ro mirizan too db, bazi ham mian mirizanesh too ram (ba estefade az memcached/redis)
<everplays> bastegi dare bekhay chi kar koni
<everplays> vali 90% hamoon file karet ro rah mindaze
<everplays> dar kol be in fekr nakon ke data-i ke mikhay namayesh bedi ro ba cookie ja be ja koni, in kar dorost nist
<khorshid> everplays: mamnoon
<totimkopf> everplays :)
<everplays> hey totimkopf
<Mojtaba> salam
<Mojtaba> agha kasi arch kar hasst inja ?
<Mojtaba> nabod ?
<Mojtaba> hichi dg pas bye
<Omid> salaawm
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> poshe font to ubuntu kojast ?
<ehsan> ?
<ehsan> kasi midone poshe font ubuntu kojast ?
<ehsan> sternix help me
<ehsan> kasi midone chetori font ro to ubuntu nasb konam ??
<Mohamad> salam
<Mohamad> ubuntu server nasb kardam
<Mohamad> nasbesh tamom shod
<Mohamad> vali alan moghe login user name  azam mekhad
<Mohamad> ??????????????
<Mohamad> کسی نیست جواب ما رو بده
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-28
<miadbahrami> salam be hame
<miadbahrami> font too fire foxam dorost nist chikar konam
<miadbahrami> too ubuntu ke jadid rikhtam
<miadbahrami> intoriye nemidoonam chikar konam
<ilius> miadbahrami: Preferences -> Content -> Fonts -> Advanced
<miadbahrami> ilius, salam haji inkaram kardam baz fontam ajagh vajaghe :D
<ilius> miadbahrami: ghablesh behtare chand ta font farsi nasb koni
<miadbahrami> ilius, font farsi ham hamaro nasbidam
<miadbahrami> ilius, farsimo bazi fontaye english doroste
<ilius> miadbahrami: ye tik e "Allow pages " dare uno vardar
<miadbahrami> ilius, bazi safhe ha mesle gmail kharabe
<miadbahrami> ilius, dahmet garm
<ilius> miadbahrami: un tiko bardashti?
<miadbahrami> ilius, dorost shod
<miadbahrami> :D
<ilius> :)
<miadbahrami> ilius, http://sepiaco.ir
<miadbahrami> ilius, http://blog.sepiaco.ir
<ilius> yeki az moshkelatam ba chrome ine ke chrome yamchin tiki nadare
<miadbahrami> ilius, bebinam version firefox ro az koja mishe fahmid too linux
<ilius> هه نمی‌دونستم فایرفاکس واقعا اسم یه حیوونه
<ilius> چه باحاله
<ilius> :D
<ilius> miadbahrami: about
<ilius> Alt+H -> About
<ilius> $ firefox --version
<ilius> miadbahrami: 3- ba package manager ham mishe fahmid
<ilius> miadbahrami: بسه؟
<miadbahrami> ilius, Thanks Besyar :D
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> bache ha
<Omid> barname baraye
<Omid> kar kardan ba gushi soragh darid?
<Omid> masalan
<Omid> ba bluetooth vasl beshe o az contact o... backup begire
<Omid> ?
<RadiumCat> salam
<RadiumCat> متشکّر, is the spelling right?
<anoNxeRo> RadiumCat♪ yes it is
<ubuntufR> hi
<ubuntufR> man daram daram dar rabte ba email client dar ubuntu tahghigh mikonam
<ubuntufR> kasi mitone be man komak kone
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> man har dafe ke systemo roshan mikonam bayad drive ha ro mount konam
<Omid> chekar konam ke automativ anjam beshe?
<Omid> to ubuntu
<everplays> Omid, file system-et chie?
<Omid> fat & ntfs
<Omid> everplays, faghat roshun click mikonam
<Omid> everplays, az mount estefade nemikonam
<everplays> Omid, google kon vase fstab, masalan vase ntfs-e: fstab mount ntfs
<everplays> bayad /etc/fstab ro edit koni ke moghe boot khodesh mount kone
<Omid> everplays, indexer baraye fila vojod
<Omid> dare?
<everplays> bedoone shak hast, ama man donbalesh naboodam tahala
<Omid> everplays, baraye dastore find
<Omid> everplays, man mitunam ba lucene ye script benevisam
<Omid> everplays, ama nemikham enghad pichidash konam
<everplays> goftam, man tahala in karo nakardam Omid
<everplays> age file-a kaman / tmp hastan mitooni ye ramfs dorost koni, intori dige hich moshkeli too estefade az find nakhahi dasht
<Omid> everplays, ro kole filesystem mikham find kone
<Omid> everplays, age in find khodesh ye indexing automatic dasht ali bud
<h2010n> dark-sun nist chra?
<h2010n> Delam barash tang tang shod!
<h2010n> @SterNix harvaght didish salam bereson !
<h2010n> @SterNix ???
<SterNiX> ok bashe h2010n
<h2010n> @SterNix !
<SterNiX> :)
<h2010n> SterNix
<SterNiX> h2010n♪
<h2010n> sab ko karet daram
<h2010n> bia cht shakhsi!
<h2010n> dark-sun
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIG_HI...
<h2010n> چطوری؟
<dark-sun> h2010n: :)
<dark-sun> azizane jan, kasi midune chetor mitunam befahmam nautilus chetor 1 file "jar" ro ba "open with java sun runtime" ejra mikone?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FU
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ye shayehai ina daran para miafkanan dark-sun
<SterNiX> migan ke windows vista system amele badiye?!!!!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: mage system amele? :D
<dark-sun> :)))
<h2010n> http://java.sun.com/developer/Books/javaprogramming/JAR/basics/run.html
<h2010n> java -jar jar-file
<dark-sun> h2010n: boro ta sibil atashin barat nazashtam >:D
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> :{
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ vase khodet alan gozashti?
<h2010n> java -jar  dark-sun(Spam).JAR
<dark-sun> SterNiX: sibile h2010n bod! kandamesh!
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ dark-sun ro mv /dev/null
<SterNiX> fagaht hamin javab mide
<SterNiX> pas darim
 * h2010n dark-sun mv /dev/null
<SterNiX> void dark-sun(char user[]){
<SterNiX> strip(user.sibil)
<SterNiX> print user
<SterNiX> }
<SterNiX> hala miri to main
<SterNiX> migim
<dark-sun> SterNiX: hoooo! source man o dastkari nakon hang mikonam!
<SterNiX> dark-sun(h2010n)
<SterNiX> h2010n :{ -> h2010n :
<SterNiX> dashtam tozih middam function dark-sun ro
<h2010n> #include <spam.h>
<h2010n> using (Spam)-dark-sun ;
<h2010n> void main(void)
<h2010n> {
<h2010n> cout << "This is a bad spam";
<h2010n> return 0;
<h2010n> }
<h2010n>  SterNiX, Hal kardi?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: de bia! sibilamo bede!
 * dark-sun send FU_SIG to h2010n 
 * dark-sun send FU_SIG to SterNiX 
<dark-sun> :P
 * h2010n send FU_SIG to dark-sun
<SterNiX> <h2010n> using (Spam)-dark-sun ; <- in kodom zabone
<SterNiX> send SIG_STGU dark-sun
<h2010n> C++ (Spam edition)
<h2010n> hang mikonam???? | Crash! azizam
<h2010n> tarsid!
 * dark-sun is the only official "signal sender" registered in kernel.
<SterNiX> * dark-sun has quit (Excess Flood) spam kard
<dark-sun> SterNiX: arva shikamet!
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> chi migi spammer joon?!
 * dark-sun walks away to another channel...
<h2010n> dark-sun,Good Job
<h2010n> !
<dark-sun> h2010n STFU!
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> :-D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-29
<ehsan> salam sternix
<ehsan> ya soal
<ehsan> SterNiX
<ehsan> font haye to ubuntu khayli nazok o kam range, chikar konam doros bshe ??
<alireza> bache a mana z windows omadam
<alireza> einja
<alireza> kasi has?
 * the-light fekr mikone harki miad tu channel bayad bot e channel behesh bege: aval rahnama channel ro bekhun!
<monaliza> سلام
<the-light> lol
<Guest72989> Ø«
<SterNiX> Guest72989♪  ث?!
<lachfome> سلام saaber
<saaber> lachfome: سلام
<lachfome> حال کردم یه سلام و عرض ادبی کرده باشم saaber عزیز
<saaber> lachfome: متشکرم بزرگوارید
<lachfome> یادش بخیر ، یه زمانی پای ثابت اینجا بودی آقا saaber
<lachfome> saaber, چه کردی با BSD
<saaber> lachfome: افتخار آشنایی با شما قبلا نصیب بنده حقیر شده؟
<saaber> قبلا؟
<lachfome> saaber: یعنی این همه فراموش کار شدی ؟
<saaber> lachfome: همممم والا همه بهم میگن مشکل داری
<lachfome> saaber: من خیلی چیزها ازت یاد گرفتم
<saaber> lachfome: بی اس دی رو کلا پاک کردم
<lachfome> saaber: همیشه بزرگترها کوچولوها رو فراموش می کنن
<saaber> lachfome: باعث خوشحالی من هست
<saaber> lachfome: شما ببخش منو
<lachfome> saaber: من دوست hasanhbibi بودم Blue_Slacker
<saaber> lachfome: خدا حفظتون کنه
<lachfome> saaber: خواهش می کنم / افراد خوب همیشه در حافظه ها می مونن برای من هم شما یکی از بهترین ها بودید و هستید
<saaber> lachfome: بیش از این شرمنده نکنید
<saaber> lachfome: درس پس دادیم
<lachfome> saaber: مزاحم نمی شم / امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشید و موید
<lachfome> :-)
<saaber> lachfome: زنده باشید
<lachfome> saaber: راستی ما اینجا مافیا بازی می کنیم بعضی وقت ها ##PMG
<saaber> lachfome: چیه؟ چطوریه؟
<lachfome> saaber:  http://cyberrabbits.net/non/mafia/ و تکمیلی رو از مهندس fzerorubigd بپرس
<Guest10907> salam
<Guest10907> to body
<Guest10907> chetori mitonam az virioal box ke to linox nasbidam
<Guest10907> felashama faal konam?
<SterNiX> ye gozine bayad dashte bashe Guest10907
<Guest10907> in gust aditionala nasbidam
<Guest10907> vali faghat bahash tonesam
<Guest10907> safe ra full konam hamin
<SterNiX> Guest10907♪ bebin in be dardet mikhore
<SterNiX> http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox-2-how-to-pass-through-usb-devices-to-guests-on-an-ubuntu-8.10-host
<Guest10907> dge na dasresi be felash daram va na cd mishnase?
<Guest10907> tanx
<SterNiX> Guest10907♪ man ba vbox kar nakardam ziyad, nemidonam sorry
 * miadbahrami hi
<SterNiX> salam miadbahrami :)
<SterNiX> miadbahrami♪ farda miyay Klug?
<zh_> salam
<SterNiX> !ask | zh
<lubotu3> zh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SterNiX> !ask | zh_
<lubotu3> zh_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-30
<mohsen> salam
<mohsen> kasi hast javabe soalamo bede ...?
<mohsen> salam
<mohsen> kasi hast ...?
<mohsen> salam
<SterNiX> akhe to ke soval nakardi ki bayad javabeto bede ?!
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; kio migiiiiiiiiiiii ???
<SterNiX> Mohsen ro migam idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> ke raftesh
<javad74> salam
<javad74> kasi nist inja?
<idin> javad74; salam
<javad74> che ajab agha ye soal
<javad74> tanzimate proxy ro chejoori bayad too ubuntu anjam dad?
<idin> javad74; soaleto begooooo
<idin> javad74; dafeye dige khasti soali beporsi injaaaa injooori nagoo , soaleto bepors kasi bekhoone javab mide
<javad74> bebakhshid man taze varedam :D
<idin> javad74; mikhay vpn ro set koni ?
<javad74> na proxy
<idin> socks5 javad74 ?
<javad74> miram
<javad74> tooye tanzimatesh
<javad74> vali
<javad74> nemidoonam
<javad74> username password ro chejoori vared konam
<javad74> na HTTPS
<idin> too software center search kon HTTPS baad softwarei ke betooni bahash tunnel bezani ro install kon
<idin> baad ye file conf dare
<idin> toosh user & passeto set kon
<javad74> mamnoon beza mtehan konam
<SterNiX> idin♪ benazaram kole nete donya rikht beham
<idin> SterNiX; are :( man ke netam daghoon shode
<idin> SterNiX; nete to ke saleme ???
<idin> SterNiX; :D mohem nete toe :D
<idin> javad74; nemidoonam shayad jashne enteshar dashte bashe bastegi be ubuntu karaa + tehlug dare
<SterNiX> idin♪ kole donya be ham rikhte
<SterNiX> he dc misham az shelam
<idin> SterNiX; man diroooz injooori shode booodam wali emrooz ofte soraat daram
<javad74> bahse chie sorate chi?
<SterNiX> idin♪ kole nete na fagaht iran
<SterNiX> hame daran minalan
<the-light> javad74: tu firefox mikhay set konin ya kole system?
<javad74> age kolle system beshe ke alie
<javad74> vali ba FX natoonestam
<the-light> gnome darin?
<the-light> tu ff ke rahate
<the-light> edit->perfrences->advanced->Network->setting
<idin> SterNiX; X86-64 ham be 32 mikhore ham be 64 ????
<javad74> bebakhshid DC shodam
<javad74> the-light shoma rahi baladi?
<the-light> gnome darin?
<the-light> [19:15] <the-light> tu ff ke rahate
<the-light> [19:16] <the-light> edit->perfrences->advanced->Network->setting
<javad74> midoonam aziz
<javad74> man
<javad74> mikham username password vared konam
<the-light> ba chi connect mishin mage?
<javad74> proxy server
<javad74> too windows
<javad74> ba proxifier
<javad74> connect mishodam
<the-light> gnome2 darin?
<javad74> na
<javad74> unity
<javad74> 11.10
<javad74> daram
<SterNiX> na idin
<SterNiX> x8_64 fagaht 4 bit hast
<idin> SterNiX; lshop ro bebin , infosh eshtebah nist ???
<SterNiX> addy befe idin
<idin> SterNiX; http://tinyurl.com/cr64uoh
<idin> SterNiX; cd + kde !!!
<SterNiX> khob?
<SterNiX> brb
<idin> SterNiX; tyt
<SterNiX> idin♪ khob chi mige in?
<SterNiX> mane khe moshkeli nemibinam bahash
<idin> SterNiX; slackware ke cd nadare dvdie !!! baadesham slack ke roosh kde nadare !!!
<idin> SterNiX; man eshtebah mikonam ?
<SterNiX> chera dare
<idin> SterNiX; default roosh nasb nist
<SterNiX> idin♪ http://www.slackware.com/getslack/torrents.php
<SterNiX> idin♪ http://www.slackware.at/data/slackware-13.37-iso/
<SterNiX> idin♪ ham cd hast ham dvd
<SterNiX> va idin defaultesh kde hast vase slackware
<idin> SterNiX; are fahmidam , merci
<SterNiX> idin♪ http://connie.slackware.com/~msimons/slackware/grfx/
<SterNiX> idin♪ http://connie.slackware.com/~msimons/slackware/grfx/shared/divineSW.gif
<idin> SterNiX; che banneraye bahali dare :D
<SterNiX> ino mizaram ro cake tavalode sal digam
<idin> SterNiX; http://connie.slackware.com/~msimons/slackware/grfx/shared/SWaddict.gif
<idin> SterNiX; http://connie.slackware.com/~msimons/slackware/grfx/shared/slackwarecigs.jpg
<idin> SterNiX; alan linux shop faghat cdisho dare ?? :( man donbale dvdish booodam ke :( majbooram khodam dl konam
<the-light> idin: az sito.ir begir
<idin> the-light; gereftam wali failed shod chon kharidam kamtar az 5toman bood
<the-light> idin: bayad bede ha! zang bezan beshun begu
<SterNiX> idin♪ hamash to kare sigaro nakhiya!!!!!
<idin> the-light; shahrestan hastam baad pardakht dar mahalo zadam ... kharidam ye dvd slack bood + 1500 poole post , baaad failed shon chon bayad kharid bishtar az 5toman bashe ke beshe az systeme pardakht dar mahal estefade kard
<idin> SterNiX; baade lisansam mikham ye bar ketabe LFS ro bekhoonam :D kheyli doost daram bekhoonamesh wali forsatesho nadaram aslan
<SterNiX> linux from scratch idin
<SterNiX> man beran ghaza dorst konam
<idin> SterNiX; bali
<SterNiX> brb
<idin> SterNiX; tyt
<SterNiX> jalebe vali age gcc failed beshe dahanet safe
<SterNiX> 2rooz karat mire
<SterNiX> hamashkashj
<SterNiX> va brb
<SterNiX> :D
<idin> SterNiX; cheraaa ??? hala baade ghaza dorost kardanet begooo
<javad74> chera wiki az kar oftade?
<idin> javad74; wiki site ?
<javad74> pa na pa wikipedia :D
<javad74> asan kolla site chera injoorie?
<javad74> alan
<javad74> forum sabtenam kardam
<javad74> nim saat pish
<idin> the-light; tahwil begir useraye javoono :)
<javad74> hanooz mailesh nayoomade faal konam
<the-light> forum yadame ozv nemigereft ye modati
<javad74> alanam nemigire dg :D
<idin> javad74; cheghadr ba namaki to :)
<javad74> midonam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-31
<miadbahrami> salam bache ha ki c++ khoob mitoone kar kone baram ye proje benevise
<majid> salam--printer  man shenasaii mishe  valii chap nemikone!  moshkel  az koja  mitone bashe?
<majid> salam--printer  man shenasaii mishe  valii chap nemikone!  moshkel  az koja  mitone bashe?
<r3za> salam , agha man roo laptop hp ke graphicesh 6470 ATI hast + Core i5 intel
<r3za> ubuntu nasb kardam , vali roo chand ta bug gir kardam .. yek inke hamishe mogheie ke ubuntu load mishe noore safhe kamelan khamooshe va baiad dasti brightness ro biari bala ta bebini load shode
<r3za> 2 inke alan nasb kardam driver e graphic ro vali na resolution oomade paeen na aslan engari graphic nasb shode , kasi mitoone komak kone
<r3za> ?
<r3za> everplays: behrooz jan mitooni komaki koni ?
<everplays> r3za, sorry dude, ye khorde dargiram atvm
<everplays> dark-sun, dude, vaght dari r3za ro komak koni?
<r3za> everplays: no problem buddy !
<dark-sun> r3za: ha reza? chete?
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> everplays: cheshe?
<r3za> dark-sun: salam , agha man roo laptop hp ke graphicesh 6470 ATI hast + Core i5 intel ubuntu nasb kardam , vali roo chand ta bug gir kardam .. yek inke hamishe mogheie ke ubuntu load mishe noore safhe kamelan khamooshe va baiad dasti brightness ro biari bala ta bebini load shode 2 inke alan nasb kardam driver e graphic ro vali na resolution oomade paeen na aslan engari graphic nasb shode , kasi mitoone komak kone
<r3za> dark-sun: mokhtasaro mofid :D !
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun♪ FU
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo: mituni komakesh koni?
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun♪ bebbinam google chi mige
<dark-sun> r3za: bebin, 1 account jadid dorost kon
<dark-sun> r3za: bebin vaghti ba oon login mikoni ham
<dark-sun> r3za: nure safhe kam mimune ya na?
<dark-sun> r3za: bade in k account ro sakhti, reset kon va badesh bahash login kon
<r3za> dark-sun: bebin ye mozooee ham hast inke be ghable login in etefagh miofte , yani bade grub kolan brightness sefr mishe !
<dark-sun> r3za: kho age ine k hichi
<dark-sun> r3za: bayad X config beshe, bade nasbe driver injuri bud?
<dark-sun> shod?*
<r3za> dark-sun: na az live CD ke gozashtam install konam hami bood !
<anoNxeRo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859945
<anoNxeRo> in chi?
<dark-sun> r3za: ru diske live ham tarik miad bala?
<r3za> dark-sun: are
<r3za> dark-sun: aslan fekr mikardam load nemikone man eshtebahi dastam khord roo klide brightness didam ei baba kheili vaghte load karde
<r3za> anoNxeRo: daram mikhoonam , in male mane ?
<dark-sun> r3za | anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> r3za♪ na vase ubuntu hast, vali engar be kare to marbot mishe :D
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo: take him ;)
<r3za> anoNxeRo: :P , fahmidam chi shod , are lenge moshekele mane
<r3za> anoNxeRo: hala edame bedam bebinam raft mishe !
<anoNxeRo> omid hast r3za
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun♪ nashe nasham
<anoNxeRo> aslan na nadaram ghalati bokhoram
<r3za> anoNxeRo: vase moshkele avali cheto ? omidi ha oonam ?
<anoNxeRo> moshkel avaliye chiye r3za ?
<r3za> anoNxeRo: ghable inke aslan ubuntu login kone , yani pa bade grub automatic brightnesse LED 0 mishe , roo live CD ham hamin etefagh miofte
<anoNxeRo> r3za♪ onam omid hast
<r3za> anoNxeRo: linke omide mifresti baram ?
<anoNxeRo> r3za♪ linke omid nefirestan, mahveare omid mifrestan
<anoNxeRo> onam be faza
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo +1 :D
<r3za> anoNxeRo: khodamam +1 :P !
<anoNxeRo> r3za♪ http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/fix-laptop-brightness-toggle-issues-in-ubuntu-10-10-and-11-04-tip/
<anoNxeRo> in nist bebein
<r3za> anoNxeRo: The below mentioned practice is not advised for non-NVIDIA users.
<r3za> anoNxeRo: aslan section e device nadare baraye man
<anoNxeRo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905111
<anoNxeRo> http://vaioubuntu.wordpress.com/2010/05/20/lucid-brightness-control-progress/
<anoNxeRo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78270/brightness-settings-on-ubuntu-11-10-64bit-hardware-dell-1555-with-ati-mobility
<anoNxeRo> http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/07/26/ubuntu-10-04-brightness-control/
<r3za> anoNxeRo: dorost neshod hamashoo test kardam
<r3za> anoNxeRo: ela in http://askubuntu.com/questions/78270/brightness-settings-on-ubuntu-11-10-64bit-hardware-dell-1555-with-ati-mobility
<r3za> anoNxeRo: kojaro address mide in ?
<anoNxeRo> http://k3mist.com/linux/contrast-brightness-gamma-linux/
<r3za> anoNxeRo: brb
<yeenghelabi> help
<yeenghelabi> اشتباه شد
<anoNxeRo> ye enghelabi?
<anoNxeRo> inja chi kar mikoni
<anoNxeRo> to ke ba irc miyonat khob nabod
<yeenghelabi> وحید اینجا بود رجیسترم کرد
<anoNxeRo> chiyo rej kardi yeenghelabi ?
<yeenghelabi> یه‌انقلابی رو
<anoNxeRo> yeenghelabi♪ chera sosoli miyay ba pidgin miyay?
<yeenghelabi> بله بله
<anoNxeRo> are inja reg kardi
<anoNxeRo> 13min pisham register kardi
<yeenghelabi> help این irc مجاست؟
<anoNxeRo> yeenghelabi♪ inja -> anoNxeRo
<ilius> yeenghelabi: /help
<yeenghelabi> می‌خوام پسوردم رو عوض کنم
<anoNxeRo> /msg nickserv help
<anoNxeRo> yeenghelabi♪ ^
<ilius> yeenghelabi: /msg NickServ help
<yeenghelabi> گرفتم
<yeenghelabi> پسوردم رو چجوری عوض کنم؟
<anoNxeRo> /msg nickserv help set
<ilius> anoNxeRo: این علامت موزیک رو چطوری می‌نویسی؟
<anoNxeRo> ilius♪ khodesh minevise
<anoNxeRo> vase autocomplete gozashatam
<anoNxeRo> ilius♪ nemidonam pidgin dare ya na, vali ba xchat mishe tanzim kard
<ilius> anoNxeRo: عجب
<ilius> anoNxeRo: خیلی باحالی :D
<anoNxeRo> ilius♪ nazare lotfete
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo♪ FU :D
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun♪ FUSU
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun♪ FUSW*
<dark-sun> :)
<anoNxeRo> khabam miyad dark-sun :/
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo♪ ba nim saat khab moshkelet hal mishe?
<anoNxeRo> nemidonam dark-sun
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo♪ emtehan kon ;)
<anoNxeRo> bashe dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ pasho!
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ cheghad mikhabi
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ nakhabidam aslan
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ 3rooze tamame daram
<SterNiX> donbale ye dasator migardam
<vahid> SterNiX: saalam khobi?
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ desator?
<vahid> dark-sun: salam pesar
<dark-sun> vahid♪ salam dada ;)
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ desator chi?
<SterNiX> dastor vase rout kardan dark-sun
<SterNiX> bad fahmidam niyaz nabod
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ :D
<SterNiX> ye gateway ro pak mikardi dorost mishod:D
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ kho hala mikhay chi kar koni?
<SterNiX> vahid♪ yeenghelabi inja bood :D
<SterNiX> hichi dark-sun
<SterNiX> leech
<dark-sun> :)
<vahid> SterNiX: ohom
<SterNiX> vase hamin behet zangidam vahid
<SterNiX> goftam biyay behesh bekhandim
 * dark-sun sigar tarof mide be vahid ... 
<vahid> SterNiX: ahan khob chera bekhandim
<SterNiX> # route del  default gw XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
<SterNiX> in dastor be in sadegi:D
 * dark-sun fandakesh ro bar midare.. :- ~ ~  ~ 
<SterNiX> vahid♪ chon ke kollan migoft ba falsafash mokhalefe :D
<SterNiX> vahid♪ aslan vase troll bodan hal nemidiya
 * vahid sigaresho roshan mikone
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ mishe be manam begi ghazi chi bude? man network dust daram
<dark-sun> msg?
<vahid> SterNiX: bara chi bodan?
<SterNiX> troll
<vahid> SterNiX: farsi sohbat kon
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ye ssh server vase khdoam dorst kardam,
<SterNiX> bad ro in server-e ye wifi daram, ye ethernet
<SterNiX> ba ethernet be computer khodam vasl misham ke be router khodam vasl mishe
<dark-sun> vahid♪ "troll" ye estelahe, wikipedia <
<SterNiX> ba wifi be ye shabake dige
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ jalebe, khob?
<dark-sun> internet sharing?
<SterNiX> bad hamishe to server ba nete khodam miraft
<SterNiX> yani az routere man vasl mishod
<vahid> SterNiX: http://www.fsug.ir/wiki/index.php?title=%D8%B7%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%AD%DB%8C_%D8%B3%DB%8C%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%85_%D9%BE%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%B4_%D9%88_%D9%BE%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AE
<SterNiX> to dastor route -n
<SterNiX> ino behem midid
<SterNiX> midad
<SterNiX> yechizi midad
<vahid> SterNiX: ip route show ro bezan :)
<SterNiX> to in maye ha
<SterNiX> <Elmiraa> bezar biaddddd :D
<SterNiX> 192.168.2.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.2.3
<SterNiX> 192.168.1.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.52
<SterNiX> default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0
<SterNiX> default via 192.168.2.1 dev eth0
<SterNiX> gosh midi dark-sun ?
<SterNiX> bad yeki az in default gateway haro pak kardam
<SterNiX> oni ke marbot be soutere khodam bod,
<SterNiX> bad ba wifi wasl shod:D
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ az system khodet ya az servere be net vasl mishod?
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ 1min vasa
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ server khodet be router vasl bud az tarighe hub?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ na ye adsl router
<SterNiX> vaysa axesho upload konam dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ ok, meghsi
<dark-sun> ;)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ shematike ha
<SterNiX> axe vaghie nist
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ ey baba! man goftam vaghee midi! khastam bezaram va3 backgroundam :P :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ va3 gereftane route age az dastore ip estefade koni sari'tar j mide: ip route show
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dark-sun> vahid♪ ^
<dark-sun> :)
<vahid> dark-sun: jonam
<dark-sun> vahid♪ 1 sigar dg bedam?
<dark-sun> ;)
<vahid> dark-sun: gorbone dastet khodam daram :)
 * dark-sun smokes another countless cigarette... :- ~ ~ ~ ~
<Sourena_> salam be hamegi
<Sourena_> dosan ye soali alan baram pish omad dar mirede pidgin
<Sourena_> chetori mishe bahash SENT 2 ALL (s2a) kard ????
 * dark-sun nemidune...
<vahid> Sourena_: salam, man ba pidgin kar nakradam vali revalesh ine ke shoma user haro toye ye group tarif koni badesh be on group msg ro send koni
<Sourena_> khob in ke reval Yahoo MS hastesh
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ sourenaaaa haalet chetore?
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ khooobi?
<vahid> Sourena_: revale hameye chat client ha hast man ba spark ham hamin karo mikardam
<Sourena_> salam
<Sourena_> ghorbonet
<Sourena_> U chetori ?
 * dark-sun esme sourena ro doos dare.. 
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ meghsi ;)
<Sourena_> ki dooos dare ?
<Sourena_> :D
<dark-sun> :)
<SterNiX> vahid♪ rasi ono didam
<SterNiX> pidgin vase spam kardan tabie nashode
<Sourena_> ki khast SPAM kone hala SterNix jan ?
 * dark-sun is a well known spammer ...
<SterNiX> <Sourena_> chetori mishe bahash SENT 2 ALL (s2a) kard ???? <<-- in yani spam :D
<Sourena_> ye chizi bood mikhastam be hame bache ha begam hala ke ino nadare bas done done begam
<Sourena_> :))
<Sourena_> =))
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ emailet ro bede ba ham doost beshim >:)
<dark-sun> :D
<Sourena_> JAN ???
<Sourena_> charj bede Email bedam :))
<Sourena_> >:)
<Sourena_> =))
<dark-sun> :))))))))))
<Sourena_> sourena_web
<Sourena_> @yahoo
<Sourena_> ,
<Sourena_> .com
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ mibinam k ahle deli :D shad bashi salaaar ;)
<Sourena_> ghorbonet
<Sourena_> rasti dostan in UBUNTU kollan chizi shabih be FL studio nadare ???
<SterNiX> fl chiye?
<SterNiX> florida?
<Sourena_> :))
<Sourena_> na baw
<Sourena_> bara MUSIC CREATOR hastesh
<Sourena_> ghavi tarin APP music creator hast
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ audacity
<Sourena_> weeeeeeee
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ shabihe adobe audition hastesh
<Sourena_> FL ro ba in moghayese mikoni
<Sourena_> khob AA ke migi dorost shabihe vali FL
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ vali chizi k mese FL effect dashte bashe man nadidam
<Sourena_> kollan vase BIT sazi hastesh
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ didamesh, khodam ghadima Dance Ejay kar mikardam :D
<Sourena_> Are Dance Ejay ham bahale
<Sourena_> khyli hal midad in Dance Ejay
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ zendegi bud ejay :)
<Sourena_> vali man modat hast naraftam Soragheshon chand rooz pish dostam ke to kare Music hastan dashtim sohbat mikardim mano JAV gereft dobare ke beram donbalesh vali ye chizi Taht UBUNTU
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ va3 in jur karaye takhasosie tu linux app opensource herfe ee nist, moadel haye close source khafan tar hastan
<Sourena_> dostan SHAYAD begid in SPAM hastesh vali dar kol agar hal kardin ye ray + be in dostemoon bedin http://directory.iranwebfestival.com/website/drupaleasy.ir
<Sourena_> $$$$$$$$$$ mikhad :))
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ http://tiny.sternix.net/a
<SterNiX> Sourena_♪ hal nakardim mishe fosh va ray manfi dad?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ in axo bebin az ro in ax neshonet
<SterNiX>  bedam, yani tozih bedam?!
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ hala che raee bedim? manfi khube?
<Sourena_> :)) shoma rahat bash har kar mikhay koni ma ba hat hal mikonim , in AX ro ham mishe be manam tozih bedi ?!!!!
<dark-sun> :D
<Sourena_> =))
<Sourena_> in ghaziye SSH ro yekam dar moredesh khondam vali dar kol tahala TEST nakardamesh !
<Sourena_> SterNix:: Tablighat konim yekam az DRUPAL vase sitet estefade kon :-bd
<Sourena_> vali jeddi migam in behtarin CMS hastesh
<Sourena_> manam vaght talaf kardam raftam Soragh JOOMLA alan Omadam ba Drupal kar mikona khyli bahale
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ kho in ba wifi be router vasl mishe dg
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ wp afzune hash bishtare k ya na?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ shomare yeki mibini?
<SterNiX> on systeme mane
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ A
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ khob
<SterNiX> ke ham be router vasl be internet ham ssh kardam be system ssh shomare 3
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ yani 2 ta nic dari?
<SterNiX> shomare 3 be do ravesh be net mitone vasl she, yki az tarighe systeme mane (ethernet) yeki az tarighe wifi, be system 4
<dark-sun> ooh
<SterNiX> are dark-sun
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ tabfail:D
<Sourena_> dark-sun:: doroste ke WP afzoone bishtar dare vali bazam ye BLOG hast na CMS vali Drupal kolli afzone nadashte bashe daran misazan
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ ok :)
<SterNiX> age to ssh beram to net, ba router 2 mire
<SterNiX> na ba router 4
<SterNiX> khastam ba router 4 fagaht bere
<SterNiX> koli raftam portforwardingo ina khodnam
<SterNiX> vali javab nadad
<SterNiX> akhre sar ye gateway ro dayme haz kardam javab dad
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ ajab, jaleb bud :)
<Sourena_> man takhassosi to NETWORK nadaram vali agar bekham be HOST SSH vasl sham che kara mishe kard o chejooriye aslan in ghaziyash ???
<SterNiX> ssh -p port user@host
<SterNiX> in dastote kotaheshe Sourena_
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ route marbut be ip router 2 ro del kardi dg, na?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ in dastoro zadam
<Sourena_> khob che mishe kard badesh ??? manzoram che chizaeii mishe az Trighe SSH anjam dad ???
<SterNiX> route del  default gw 192.168.2.1
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ shell access, terminal baz mishe
<dark-sun> Sourena_♪ dastoor minvisi, oonja ejra mishe
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ k in 192.168.2.1 ip router "2" bude dg
<dark-sun> ya na?
<SterNiX> are dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ sad toman bet midam bego in naghashio ba chi keshidi? ;)
<SterNiX> vase 4 ips ine 192.168.1.1
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ba goshim :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX♪ ey jaaaan
<dark-sun> +1 be gushit
<SterNiX> :D
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> ba mplayer bekham subtitle ro load konam midunid che optioni ro bayad bezanam?
<vahid> Omid: mplayer khob nist vlc khobe :)
<Omid> vahid, mplayer behtare
<Omid> :D
<Omid> vahid, emtehan kardam keifiatesh behtare
<vahid> Omid: vlc vlc hooooora
<Omid> vahid, ba vlc paresh dare, majbur shodam keifiatesh ro biaram paiin, ama ba mplayer in moshkeli nadasht, mikhai az khorijishun ax begirma bebini?
<Omid> vahid, believe me
<vahid> Omid: na haji shokhi mikonam
<Omid> vahid, option ro miduni?
<Omid> vahid, baraye srt option -sub ro estefade mikonam, ama baraye dvd nemidunam
<vahid> Omid: ahan bezar bebinam
<vahid> Omid: vaghti video pakhsh mishe v ro bezani subtitle miyad
<Omid> vahid, age chand ta subtitle dashte bashe o bekhai entekhab koni chetor?
<vahid> v :     Toggle subtitle visibility
<vahid> a Toggle subtitle alignment: top / middle / bottom.
<vahid> j Cycle through the available subtitles.
<vahid> omid j ro bayad bezani
<Omid> vahid, mamnun alan emtehan mikonam
<Omid> vahid, mamnun hamin bud ;)
<vahid> Omid: boro halesho bebar
<SterNiX> vahid♪ chera bache mardomo eghfal mikoni?!!!
<SterNiX> in che jomleoye <vahid> Omid: mplayer khob nist vlc khobe :)
<vahid> SterNiX: khosh daram eghfal konam
<SterNiX> vahid♪ farda ham behet migam on taraf kiye ham inke mplayer khob nisto
<vahid> SterNiX: harchi balad nabasham bade :)--
<vahid> SterNiX: in sheklake midone chi bood? :)--
<SterNiX> are vahid ghaza khordi dare az labo lonchat mirize paeen
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> SterNiX heleeeeeep
<SterNiX> salam ehsan
<ehsan> khobi
<ehsan> agha man ya package .deb greftam komak mikoni nasbesh konam
<SterNiX> mamnon khodet khobi?
<ehsan> tnx
<ehsan> are sternix
<ehsan> ?
<ehsan> : (
<SterNiX> bezan dpkg -i pacakge namge ehsan
<ehsan> khob avalesh bayad beram directory e ke package unjast, chetori beram un directory ?
<ehsan> dastorate terminal ro namidonam
<SterNiX> cd /path/to/
<SterNiX> ehsan♪ inam mishe dpkg -i /path/to/the.deb
<ehsan> cd /path/ to/      ? chetori sternix ya mesla mizani
<ehsan> mesal
<SterNiX> ehsan♪ on fileto koja dl kardi?
<ehsan> poshe downloads
<ehsan> sternix
<SterNiX> bezan pwd to terminal ehsan
<ehsan> khob ...sternix
<SterNiX> chi behet dad ehsan ?
<ehsan> mndsf
<ehsan> nfewnf
<ehsan> chera entori hast
<ehsan> ajibe sternix mikham  home eslash type konam ama send namikone
<ehsan> jfjf
<SterNiX> chi ehsan ?
<SterNiX> chon ke alan to home hasti
<SterNiX> bezan cd Downloads
<ehsan> yani chi ?! mige hamchin directory vojod nadare ?!!!
<ehsan> mizanam cd downloads mige hamshin poshe e nist ?!
<ehsan> no such file or directory
<ehsan> hasti sternix
<SterNiX> ehsan♪ Linux be case hsase
<SterNiX> zadi pwd?
<SterNiX> chi behet dad?
<ehsan> are
<ehsan> zadam
<ehsan> vaghti zadam
<ehsan> alan /root
<ehsan> fft
<ehsan> slash root neveshte
<SterNiX> to ba root chera kar mikoni akhe ehsan ?
<SterNiX> user mamoli mage nadari?
<ehsan> choon alan rootesh kardam
<ehsan> sudo -i  :))
<SterNiX> khob exito bezan ehsan
<SterNiX> bad bezan pwd
<SterNiX> bebin kojaie
<SterNiX> age to home boodi
<SterNiX> bezan ls
<SterNiX> bebin downloads ro chejor nevehste
<SterNiX> ba bezan cd downloads
<SterNiX> bad boro onja bezan sudo dpkg -i esme file
<ehsan> ey val damet garm shodesh
<ehsan> faghat sternix
<ehsan> age man roye package rast click konam software center ham dare, age uno bezanam hamin karo anjam mide ??
<SterNiX> ehsan♪ nemidonam
<SterNiX> shayad
<ehsan> va age .tar ena bod chi
<ehsan> ?
<ehsan> .tar2
<SterNiX> tar2 nadarim
<SterNiX> tar age bashe ba untar
<SterNiX> age tar.gz ya tar.bz2 bashe
<ehsan> hamoon chi bod .biz2
<ehsan> chi podesh
<SterNiX> bayad az gunzip va buzip estefade koni
<SterNiX> ya dastore tar -xzvf ya -xzjf baste be noe file
<SterNiX> bz2
<ehsan> tanx sternix
<ehsan> ya soal dge
<SterNiX> np
<ehsan> man RAM computer 4gig hast
<ehsan> ama system monitor  2.9 gib nesshon mide va swap ham 255 mib
<ehsan> ??
<ehsan> sternix rafti
<SterNiX> ehsan♪ nemidonam shayad yechi be khater 32 bit bashe
<ehsan> ok, sternix ya pdf reader khob mikham ke betonam neveshte ha ro mark konam ya neshon bezaram ,chi khobe?  aval ham mikhastam foxitreader nasb konam , nasb kardam vali nadasht
<SterNiX> linuxappfinder ro ye sar bezan ehsan
<SterNiX> on behet mige
<ehsan> mamnoon sternix
<ehsan> by
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-01
<yousef10> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<yousef10> !ubuntu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<yousef10> !kubuntu
<lubotu3> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<miadbahrami> salam be hame bache ha vpn mikham kasi ashna nadare
<nini> salam
<nini> کسی vmware 8.0.1 رو برای ابونتو داره ؟‌
<enghezi> ilius: ping :D
<Iman> salam
<Iman> ye soal dashtam
<Iman> vaghti mikham ubuntu ro nasb konam ba error zir movajeh misham
<Iman> kasi midu ne moshkel chie?
<Iman> BusyBox v.1.15.3(ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built in shell(ash)
<Iman> Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands
<Iman> (intiramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error
<ilius> Iman: laptop e? model esh chie?
<Iman> ilius: DELL vostro 1320
<Iman> ghablan nasb karde budam
<ilius> Iman: ubuntu chande?
<ilius> Iman: md5 e cd/dvd ro check kon
<Iman> 10.10 va 11.10
<ilius> Iman: hamun page ke download esh kardi ye file md5 check sum bayad dashte bashe
<Iman> az ruye hamin DVD ghablan nasb kardam
<ilius> Iman: manam vostro 3300 daram :D
<ilius> Iman: faghat cart graphic esh aziat mikone
<ilius> Iman: momkene DVD t khash peyda karde bashe
<ilius> Iman: man ehtemal e digeyi be nazaram nemirese
<Iman> akhe USB live ham emtehan kardam javab nemide
<Iman> yani dige hich rahi nadaram?
<idin_shafei_nia> Iman, ba usb nasbesh kardi baz hamin error ro mide ?
<Iman> idin_shafei_nia: Are
<idin_shafei_nia> Iman, md5 ro check kardi ?
<Iman> avalesh OS ro mishnase zaban ro ham mishnase. az un jolotar nemire va hamin error ro mide
<idin_shafei_nia> Iman, iso download kardi ?
<Iman> idin_shafei_nia: nemidunam chetor chekesh konam
<Iman> are
<idin_shafei_nia> Iman, live miyad bala ?
<Iman> na
<Iman> idin_shafei_nia: hamin error ro mide
<idin_shafei_nia> alan too windowsi Iman ?
<idin_shafei_nia> Iman ya linux dari ?
<Iman> idin_shafei_nia: are
<idin_shafei_nia> Iman, alan linux nasb dari ?
<Iman> are openSUSE. amma unam nasbesh kamel nist. amma mitunam dobare nasbesh konam.
<Iman> az vaghti injuri shode pade mousesham kar nemikone bayad keyboard external estefade konam
<idin_shafei_nia> Iman, yaani chi nasbesh kamel nist ??? be har hal ba har linuxi ke khasti bia bala baad terminalo baz kon
<Iman> va hamintor mouse externam
<Iman> external
<Iman> khob? bad?
<idin_shafei_nia> Iman, baadesh ba dastoore cd boro too masiri ke iso hastesh
<Iman> khob
<idin_shafei_nia> baadesh ino too terminal bezan ==> md5sum esme-file.iso
<Iman> khob
<Iman> bad option dare?
<idin_shafei_nia> baadesh yekami sabr kon
<idin_shafei_nia> ta bet output bede
<idin_shafei_nia> baadesh ye seri shomare & horoofe
<idin_shafei_nia> ke bayad ba md5 site ubuntu checkesh koni
<idin_shafei_nia> be ehtemale ziaad khoob download nashode
<idin_shafei_nia> hala checkesh kon
<Iman> idin_shafei_nia: man ghablan az ruye hamin DVD va hamin file iso nasb kardam. mohem nist?
<idin_shafei_nia> Iman, ba che barnameii mirizish too flash ?
<Iman> unetbootin. monteha ghablan az ruye linux amma alan noskhehye windowswsh ro peida kardam
<idin_shafei_nia> Iman, age mikhay az too windows berizish too flash boro too site pendrivelinux.com baadesh dl kon barnamero
<Iman> khob, kodum ro dl konam?
<idin_shafei_nia> Iman, http://tinyurl.com/ccuhh88
<Iman> idin_shafei_nia: ok emtehan konam khabar midam
<Iman> idin_shafei_nia: felan. kheili mamnun.
<idin_shafei_nia> Iman, khahesh
<mrglinux> ssh ra bastand?
<erghezi> کسی معنی این ارور رو می‌دونه چیه؟
<erghezi> Failed to search for file: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<idin_shafei_nia> erghezi, permissionesho nadari , su kon baadesh kareto bokon
<erghezi> idin_shafei_nia: su سیستم ترکیده!
<erghezi> idin_shafei_nia: هیچ رقمه نمی تونم دستوری رو روت اجرا کنم
<erghezi> idin_shafei_nia: پسورد روت رو هم دارم
<erghezi> idin_shafei_nia: su: cannot set groups: Operation not permitted
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: سلام
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: پکیج رو دارم
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: سلام
<fzerorubigd> پکیج چی؟ bicon?
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: می خوام PKGBUILD اش رو بیابم چی کار کنم
<fzerorubigd> چه پکیجیه؟
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: نه یه پیکچ دیگه تو آرچ
<lachfome> ndiswrapper
<fzerorubigd> آها، یعنی تو آرچ نصبه الان؟ تو خود رپوهای اصلی؟
<fzerorubigd> خوب abs رو نصب کن
<fzerorubigd> بعد بزن
<fzerorubigd> sudo abs
<lachfome> تو رپوی اصلی اسن
<lachfome> ABS هم نصب هیت
<lachfome> اما ماله ABS ۵۶ هست
<fzerorubigd> کل پکیجهای آرچ رو میگیره میریزه تو /var/abs
<lachfome> من ۵۷ رو می خوام که دو آپدیت هست
<lachfome> و داره خراب می کنه سیستم رو
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: فرود اون رو می دونم
<fzerorubigd> قدیمی ترشو میخوای؟
<lachfome> نه جدیدترش رو
<lachfome> بسته آپدیت شده
<lachfome> اما پکیج بیلد تو ABS نیست
<lachfome> !!!
<lachfome> دوباره زدم اپ بشته ای بی اس
<fzerorubigd> بزار چک کنم
<fzerorubigd> ای بابا! abs آپدیت نمیشه چرا! تو هم نمیتونی آپدیت کنی؟
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: ^^
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: abs -s javab dad
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: من هنوز داره abs آپدیت میکنه! سرعتم از حلزون کمتره
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: جالبه بعد از نصب بسته که بهتون گفتم ماژولش برای لود وحود نداره در حالی که در نخسته قبلی بود
<lachfome> !!!
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: به نتیجه رسیدی
<lachfome> ؟
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: تازه کرنل آپدیت شده ریست میکنم الان
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: OK
<fzerostar> lachfome: moshkeli nist ke
<fzerostar> lachfome: modprobe kar mikone
<fzerostar> lachfome: Jan  1 22:07:08 localhost kernel: [   60.381776] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=yes)
<fzerostar> lachfome: 56 دارم و نمیدونم چرا آپدیت نمیشه، ولی ۵۶ که درست کار میکنه با این کرنل!
<Sourena_> salam be hamegi kasi hast ?
<SterNiX> salam Sourena_
<SterNiX> koja kesi nist
<Sourena_> :))
<Sourena_> in ja ke hamishe hame hastan vali mohem ine ke chand nafar hale javab dadan daran
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, injaa chat room nistaaa !!! soali dari bepors
<Sourena_> chetori to 11.10 Wallpaper ro SlideShow konam ???
<SterNiX> Sourena_♪ osolan inja hishki elme gheyb balad nist
<Sourena_> mikham har 10 sec AX ha avaz shan
<SterNiX> valie gheyb kardane elmo baladan
<Sourena_> =))
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, hame ro beriiz too ye folder baad ba xml awaz kon , hamoonjoori ke khode ubuntu azesh estefade mikone
<Sourena_> OOOOOOEEEEEEEEaaaaaaaaaaa uUUUUUU
<Sourena_> kho ino balad nistam dige
<Sourena_> hala ghebesh nakoni
<Sourena_> ye Step By Step bezan binam che kara bas konam ?
<SterNiX> Sourena_♪
<SterNiX> ba gnome hasti ya unity
<Sourena_> Unity , Gnome Nasbidam vali ghat zad
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, gnome ya unity che farghi daran ???? unity hamoon gnome dige :P
<Sourena_> OOO yeki dige omad
<Sourena_> are yekiye vali bazam fargh mikonan
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ fargh dare dige
<Sourena_> man Gnome nasbidam Ghati karde
<SterNiX> to gozinash bayad dashte bashe
<SterNiX> Sourena_♪ hese google kardan nadaram alan
<SterNiX> halam gerftast
<Sourena_> Graphicesh beham mirize
<Sourena_> bashe Eshkal nadare aziz felan bikhiyal
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, chera halet gereftast ????
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ bikhiyal
<Sourena_> rast mige bego khodam halesho migiram barat
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, bikhiyaaal
<rndr> idin_shafei_nia: ye soval daram, java midi?
<rndr> javab*
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, waghti SterNiX mige bikhial , pas bayad bihiyal shod
<Sourena_> :)) hal mikoni hame ba shak miyan inja soal konan
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr, inja chat room nist , soal bepors age balad bashim javab midim
<rndr> khob sovalamo porsidam idin_shafei_nia
<rndr> javabesham dadi:D
<rndr> age deghat mikardin in ke goftam khodesh soval bood:D
<Sourena_> bah bah Sherlok jadid omade
<Sourena_> Affarin TEST hosh bood ?
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr, hahaaaa :)
<rndr> na Sourena_ test in bood ke chanddarsad goole troll bodono mikhoran
<rndr> malom shod sag darsad:D
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr, :) che ba maze :)
<Sourena_> oon ghesmat akhar ro ye tafsir bezan banamak
<rndr> Sourena_: tafsir bezani banamak nemishe
<rndr> bayad begi namak bezan ba namak
<Sourena_> inghadar Ba maze hasti ke ba ye man Torshi ham nmsihe khordet
<rndr> khob malome mazaghe dahanet moshkel dare
<rndr> maze haro chapaki mishnofi
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr & Sourena_ bikhiyaaal dige
<rndr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)
<rndr> Sourena_: ^
<rndr> ino bebin
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr, shenakhtamet :))
<Sourena_> idin : bara kharid in Tshert ha bas che konim ?
<rndr> pool bedi?!
<rndr> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr, az daste to :)) =))
<rndr> Sourena_♪ on site ro didi?
<Sourena_> idin : baw hamoon T-shert haye UBUNTU ro migam
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr, hamoon soval ro ke gofti shak kardam wali motmaen naboodam :))
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, hamoonjooor ke rndr goft pool bedi migirii :D
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, az sito ya linuxshop begir
<Sourena_> he he he
<Sourena_> che ba namal
<Sourena_> che farghi kard in 2 ta ?
<Sourena_> site UBUNTU.ir ke mire be hamoon UBUNTU.com
<Sourena_> Linux shop hala bahsesh jodast
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, shop.sito.ir
<Sourena_> AHA hala Etemad hast beheshoon ?
<Sourena_> nandazan behemoon
<SterNiX> are Sourena_
<SterNiX> man az linuxshop.ir koli kharid kardam
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, dige nagoo ino sahebesham miyad too in channel :D
<SterNiX> sito ham mitoni ba behnam tavakoli harf bezani
<Sourena_> OOOOOOOOOOO
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, fekr kon sahebesham injaaa bood :))
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, are manam az sito kharid kardam kareshoon khoobe
<Sourena_> kho man ke nmidonestam Sahabesh har ki hasti agar tohini shod OZr khahyy mikonam manzoori nadashtam faghat vase Etminan bood
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, :)) =))
<SterNiX> Sourena_♪ bahse tohin nabod, harfet kamelan mantegheiye
<SterNiX> nabayad ozr bekhay
<SterNiX> va inke man khodam be shakhse az linuxshop.ir kharid kardam, 10toman
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, har 2ta kareshoon khoobe ham sito ham linuxshop
<Sourena_> Az hardotoon mamnoon ina T-shert haro khodeshoon mizanan man bazi az in tarh haro Hatta to site Aslisham nadidam
<Sourena_> SterNix, kolli goftam chon nmikham kasi ro narahat konam
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, are khodeshoon mizanan !!!
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, age ham design baladi khodet design kon bede chaaapkhoone wasaat exclusive bezanan
<Sourena_> jeddi ?
<Sourena_> toro khoda ?
<Sourena_> cheghadr hala AB mikhore designed az man bashe
<Sourena_> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, ye t-shirt sefid age dari chaaapkhoone poole ziadi azet nemigire !! dar hade 5 toman , man khodam chandin t-shirt chaaap kardam waseye khodam
<Sourena_> idin : jaleb shod ......... hala kodomeshonn chap mikonan ?? koja hast aslan In chapkhonash ?
<idin_shafei_nia> kodoom shahrii ? Sourena_
<Sourena_> SHAHSAVAR \m/
<Sourena_> chi shod hame khamoosh shodan ?? :))
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, nemidoonam bayad begardi too shahretoon donbale chaapkhooneii ke betoone roo t-shirt chaap bere
<Sourena_> OK :-bd
<Sourena_> rasti kasi nmidone che balaeii sare in bache haye Anjomane Blender Iran omade ???
<rndr> idin_shafei_nia:
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, az khodeshoon bepors
<Sourena_> jaaaaaaaaaaan ?
<Sourena_> khodeshoon kojan alan ???
<Sourena_> in linuxShop ham ke ye Gnu bahal dasht onam mojood nist ke :!
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, websiteshooon ghesmate contact
<Sourena_> bbin bala miyad vase U :))
<rndr> man ba fedora moshkel daram
<rndr> nakhsozan az karabash :D
<rndr> idin_shafei_nia: to behet miyad fedora kar bashi
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr, are khode khodesham !! toam ke bet miad xfce karo deb kar bashi ba in troll baziaat
<rndr> are idin_shafei_nia moftakharam ke hastam
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr, manam ke moftakharam ke fedora kar basham :D
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ troll nabash
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ migam ina log mishan dige mage na?!
<rndr> pas harki in logaro badan mibine khare :D
<rndr> haha
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, be andazeye to ke nistam , to bozorge trolla hasti
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr, :)))))) =)))))))))))
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr, bet miad kaftar baz bashi ?!
<rndr> are idin_shafei_nia 3tasho daram
<rndr> mikham beram yeki dige begiram
<rndr> kaftare kakoli kakoli kakoliiiiiiiii
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr, esme awali & dowomi shabihe hame ke , chejoori sedashoon mikoni pas ?
<rndr> man ke esmeshono nagoftam idin_shafei_nia
<rndr> zahereshono goftam
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr, akharie yaaani enghade kakolesh deraze ???
<idin_shafei_nia> rndr
<rndr> huh idin_shafei_nia
<rndr> daram yejad dige troll misham
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-25
<Pourya2> Pourya: hello
<ramin> man aval windows nasb kardam bad ubuntu 12.10 hala mikham windows ro pak konam chetori mitonam in karo anjam bedam??????
<arash> salam be hame
<arash> man emrooz ubuntu ro nasb kardam
<arash> va rastesh avalin moshkelam ine ke chetori be internet vasl besham
<ramin> man aval windows rikhtam bad ubuntu12.10 chetori mitonam windowso pak konam??
<Pourya> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Pourya> grub az in file hamaye OS haro peida mikone
<Pourya> mitooni jeloye windows # bezari commentesh koni....
<Pourya> bad beri ba ye software partition format koni wondows ro...
<Pourya> hameye instructionesh inja hast
<Pourya> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToRemoveWindows
<ramin> mishe bishtar beghin chon man mobtadiyam
<ramin> nemidonam az koja shoro konam?
<Pourya> rooye ye partition hastan?
<Pourya> yani aval kodoom load mishe?
<Pourya> optionaro migam
<ramin> man 3 ta partishen doros kardam
<Pourya> yeki ubuntu
<ramin> yeki male ubunto
<Pourya> yeki windows dige
<ramin> yeki
<ramin> sowp
<Pourya> ok
<Pourya> aval backup begir az hameye filat….
<ramin> to windows drive c rosh ubuntuam hast k nemitonam in karo bokonam
<Pourya> ghabl az inke kari koni...
<ramin> moteasefane inam balad nistam
<Pourya> manzooram filaye masalam musico inate….
<Pourya> bebin
<Pourya> ye chizi peida kardam behtar...
<ramin> midonam koja bezaram k pak nashe bebinin ro ubunto 3 ta kolan file daram yeki male win yeki male filast k ham ro win mibinam yekiyam home ubuntu
<Pourya> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToRemoveWindows
<Pourya> ye software dorost kardan ke ba oon mitooni bokoni...
<Pourya> in khodesh hamaye in kararo mikone...
<Pourya> faghat bayad too ubuntu installesh koni
<ramin> ino didam vali man OS-Uninstaller nadaram k
<Pourya> bayad installesh koni
<Pourya> brb
<ramin> na to terminal bod na to softwer center
<Pourya> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OS-Uninstaller
<Pourya> bayad adesh koni
<Pourya> repositorisho...
<Pourya> in linki ke ferestadam behet mige chikar koni
<htb> hi buddies
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-27
<ramin> man mikham ye sit vase rahnemai dar morede hazr winows az kenare ubuntu.12.10 avalam windows nasb kardam
<ramin> man mikham windows pak konam nemitonam>??????????????????????
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: bayad az kesi ke ghablan nasb karde imagesh ro begi
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: begiri*
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: ya inke khodet nasbesh koni
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: imagei ke man daram ye khorde hajmesh ziade
<khazali> to dari?
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: bala ro bekhun javabeto dadam :)
<khazali> bebin in image chi has?
<khazali> az koja
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: baraye hamin az man nagiri behtare
<khazali> why?
<khazali> chera?
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: elatesh ine ke man noE image ha ro hamishe dynamic mizaram ta hajmesh kam kam ziad beshe
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: az aval ziad nabashe
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: va vijegish ine ke vaghti rush kari koni masalan chizi nasb koni
<khazali> asalan in image windows chi has?
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: ya chizi ro pak koni
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: hajme image hichvaght
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: va tahte hich sharayeti kam nemishe
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: ya sabete
<khazali> yani masalan khode windows ro nasb mikonan?
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: ya ziad mishe
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: ino bekhun javab dade be soalet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_virtualization
<khazali> bebin in image windows chi has?/
<khazali> mitunam ke masalan downloadesh konam
<khazali> ?
<khazali> sm hasti?
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: niazi be download kardan nadare
<smmsadrnezh_> khazali: ino bekhun tozih dade chi hast: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_virtualization
<intuxicated> kasi IDE mishnase ke remote (ftp) support bashe ?
<ebraminio> intuxicated, na kasi nemishnase :D
<ebraminio> intuxicated, haji toro che be IDE? :D
<ebraminio> khejalat dare asan
<intuxicated> ebraminio, gahi niaze vaqean xD
<ebraminio> intuxicated, migam mitooni ye trigger bara git et bezari
<ebraminio> tahala man anjam nadadama vali idea ye jalebie va albate na chandan nou
<intuxicated> ebraminio, ke chikar kone
<ebraminio> intuxicated, ye git bezari harvaght commit kardi sync kone ftp ro
<ebraminio> intuxicated, injoori ham source et hast ham va history sh ham rahati
<intuxicated> ebraminio, hm , method badi nist vali khob nemidonam , be kar man ke nemiad
<intuxicated> xD
<ebraminio> intuxicated, albate man kamelan dark mikonam bazi vaghta adam bara ye karaee niaze ba IDE ham kasi kari kone, kollan idea ro goftam
<ebraminio> kasif
<ebraminio> intuxicated, ye chizi hast ghatan ke sync kone ftp to
<ebraminio> too windows winscp inkaro mikone masalan khodesh
<ebraminio> intuxicated, ghatan too linux am mishe, age internet am halesh khoob bood khodam search mikardam barat :D
<intuxicated> ebraminio, dreamweavear age eshtebah nakonam to windows , mishe rahat az ftp edit kard
<intuxicated> khob fuck
<intuxicated> xD
<intuxicated> che begam vala
<H4x012> khaste nabashid
<intuxicated> H4x012, salamat bashi
<H4x012> chakerim
<H4x012> inja kesi ro kare backup managing hast?
<intuxicated> man ke nistam
<H4x012> ey khoda
<H4x012> lool
<H4x012> gir kardim az che systemi estefade konim
<H4x012> goftim shayad keis bashe bege agha man ino estefade kardam
<dariush> hello
<dariush> no body is here?
<dariush> ok
<dariush> keyboard
<dariush> boz
<dariush> india
<dariush> ubuntu
<dariush> sag
<dariush> heyvan
<dariush> :(
<msh> salam
<msh> sobh shoma bekhair
<msh> kesi inja metoneh begheh in link koja mireh
<msh> http://adf.ly/EyKEY
<msh> anyone
<intuxicated> msh, http://www.tusfiles.net/vv7vv762vm7m
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-28
<mamad> kiya ba tor kar kardan to ubuntu????????
<mamad> man nemitonam vasl sham bahash
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-29
<salmaan> سلام به همگی
<AnOoS> hi
<AnOoS> fzerorubigd
<AnOoS> fzerorubigd
<AnOoS> fzerorubigdv
<AnOoS> fzerorubigd
<AnOoS> dingdangdong
<dingdangdong> AnOoS
<AnOoS> مرحبا
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-30
<NoName> kasi midune chetori mishe toye OpenSuse akharin version barnameii ro nasb kard Mesle PPA ubuntu chizi nadare ?!
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-23
<Ahmad> salam ba gfax moshkel darm in miyad http://upload7.ir/images/58631701419214064450.png
<hs366> Ahmad, Plz don't send PM
<Prosaied> salam hame
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-25
<saeid> salam dostan
<mahro> Help
<mahro> :)
<mahro> Hiiiiiii
<nima_> slm b hame
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-26
<hassan> hi all
<Guest38814> no body???????//
<Guest38814> pleas help me
<Guest38814> fuck
<ss_> cm
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-27
<sami___> salam be hamegi
<sami___> chetori mitonam
<sami___> be poshe opt k hich dastresi nadare
<sami___> mojavez bedam
<sami___> k betonam dakhelesh folder besazam va ya taghir to folderaye dakhelesh ijad konam
<sami___> ?
<d3c0der> salam
<abcd> salam b hamegi to nasbe ye barname roy linux b moshkel barkhordam,kasi az dostan mitone rahnamay kone?
<r00t-persian> salam dustan
<r00t-persian> kesi rahi dastresi be site filter soragh adreh
<r00t-persian> ?
<r00t-persian> salam
<r00t-persian> kesi mideonh chejori misheh site filter moshahdeh kard
<r00t-persian> ?
<r00t-persian> yani az in 5-6 nafar adam kesi nistehsh inja :D
<mdk> هی mokhi
<mdk> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-28
<SamCH> salam vaght bekheir man taze varede ubunto shodam  va taze kar awalin soalm ine chetor mitunam 1 connectione L2tp ijad konam va be 1 shabake majazi vasl besham
<Salar> کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-29
<jam> سلام
<Guest1041> دوستان من یک ساعتی میشه که لینوکسی شدم . کسی میدونه وایرلس را چطور نصب کنم؟
<kambiz_> salam
<kambiz_> doostan  baraye ubuntu
<kambiz_> az che filter shekani estefade bayad kard ?
<kambiz_> vpn ke bastast /!!!
<kambiz_> to Windows ham faghat pm9 o kerio ok hastan
<kambiz_> Mishe rahnamii konid ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-22
<saiedddddd> سلام دوستان
<saiedddddd> اینجا کسی یه سرویس دهنده خوب برای وی پی اس سراغ نداره ؟
<Azitrex> salam , hazineh ?
<saiedddddd> واقعیت هر چه کمتر بهتر
<Azitrex> moredeh estefadat chie ?
<saiedddddd> یه سرویس هست + یک سایت
<saiedddddd> رم 1 کافیه
<saiedddddd> میخام قابل اعتماد باشه
<saiedddddd> پشتبانیس منظورمه
<Azitrex> chish ghabeleh etemad bashe /!
<Azitrex> poshtibani to iran hameh to 1 rang hastan , vaghti moshkel bar bokhuran , sarian shuneh khali mikonan , khialet rahat
<saiedddddd> این وب بهرا خوبه الان افر زده
<saiedddddd> مجله سلام دنیا رو سرور های اوناس
<Azitrex> offer hash to che gheymatie ?
<saiedddddd> http://behra.ir/salam-donya/
<saiedddddd> فقط فضایی که میده کمه :)
<Azitrex> ageh be entekhab residi dg kharid kon
<saiedddddd> شما خودتون تال حالا داشتید ؟ از کاجا
<mostafa> salam be hamee
<Over_> salam
<Over_> kasi hast ?
<mohamad3218> salam
<mohamad3218> kasi  hast  ?\
<mohamad3218> 1  soale  kochik  dashtam    age  kasi  hasto  vaght  dare  begam
<Azitrex> donbaleh javab dahandeh bashi ta sob ham kasi javab nemideh
<Azitrex> faghat soal ro bepors o montazer bash
<Azitrex> mohamad3218, shoma az koja hasti ?
<Azitrex> be nazaram ashna miai !
<Azitrex> shoma to EMS kar mikoni?
<mohamad3218> man  az  ripi
<mohamad3218> shoma  az  koja  hastin?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-23
<Azitrex> bah bah salam nixoeen
<Azitrex> cheturi?
<Azitrex> kheili vaght bud nabudi
<nixoeen> Azitrex, Dargir budam :)
<nixoeen> Azitrex, alan dobare miam
<abdoreza> salam
<abdoreza> dostan man linux mint 17.1 ro nasb kardam
<abdoreza> peygame : cinnamon just crash
<abdoreza> ye hamchin chizi miad
<abdoreza> be nazare khodam ehtemalan moshkel az monitor bashe
<abdoreza> monitor man gadimiye
<abdoreza> to version haye ghabliye ubuntu va debian , ... ye file to /etc/x11
<abdoreza> bod ke esmesh : xorg.conf bod
<abdoreza> man tanzimat ro onja dorost mikardam khob mishod
<abdoreza> alan on file nist
<abdoreza> ashkan:^^
<abdoreza> irc mint ham darim?
<abdoreza> <abdoreza> dostan man linux mint 17.1 ro nasb kardam
<abdoreza> <abdoreza> peygame : cinnamon just crash
<abdoreza> <abdoreza> ye hamchin chizi miad
<abdoreza> * nixoeen has quit (Quit: This computer has gone to sleep)
<abdoreza> <abdoreza> be nazare khodam ehtemalan moshkel az monitor bashe
<abdoreza> <abdoreza> monitor man gadimiye
<abdoreza> <abdoreza> to version haye ghabliye ubuntu va debian , ... ye file to /etc/x11
<abdoreza> <abdoreza> bod ke esmesh : xorg.conf bod
<abdoreza> <abdoreza> man tanzimat ro onja dorost mikardam khob mishod
<abdoreza> <abdoreza> alan on file nist
<abdoreza> <abdoreza> ashkan:^^
<abdoreza> <abdoreza> irc mint ham darim?
<abdoreza> nixoeen, ^^
<nixoeen> abdoreza, khodesh dare mige dige, Cinammon crash karde
<nixoeen> abdoreza, Man Mint nadashtam, bejash Ubuntu nasb kon
<abdoreza> ubuntu jadid chandan jaleb nabod.on ham soratesh kheyli paiin bod
<abdoreza> card graphic ro shenakhte bod ama
<abdoreza> soratesh kheyli paiin bod
<abdoreza> nixoeen, ^
<abdoreza> nixoeen, shoma midonid xorg.conf kojast?
<abdoreza> alan xubutu daram ama einja ham xorg nadare
<nixoeen> abdoreza, xorg.conf vojood nadare, tanzimate pishfarz estefade mishe
<abdoreza> khob file tanzimat pishfarz?
<abdoreza> ver ghadimi debian ke dashtam. ro xorg tanzimat monitor ro taghir midadam dorost mishod
<abdoreza> nixoeen, ^^
<MasterPiece> ubuntulog, log
<MasterPiece> lubotu3, log
<lubotu3> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<MasterPiece> http://leif.me/devsurvey2014/
<hamed> سلام کمک میخوام کسی هس
<hamed> ؟
<Guest99772> کسی نبود ؟
<Guest99772> help me
<Guest99772> !
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-25
<amirhhp> سلام سوال درباره مینت میشه پرسید؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-26
<MasterPiece> !gsettings
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-27
<eli77> سلام تو کجا می تونم در کانال ها سرچ کنم؟
<the-light> جستجوی چی کنی
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-21
<Haj_Bahram> salam
<Haj_Bahram> dustan
<Haj_Bahram> migam ke chetori in ro be hexchat ezafe konam ?
<Haj_Bahram> Merc az Javabhatun :-D
<kami__> ghablan irc ye download dasht ye chizi dasht. alan faghat hozooor be ham miresoonan?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-22
<freeBlue> میخوام یه برنامه رو که احتیاج به مجوز رووت داره تحت یک نام کاربری دیگه اجرا کنم؛ چطور میتونم اینکارو کنم؟!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-23
<dorfa> philipballew: Do you live in Iran?
<sheypoori> یه تاپیک باحال:
<sheypoori> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,128641.msg1039541.html#msg1039541
<babak_tour> سلام. من پوشه‌ی تلگرام رو جابجا کردم. ولی ظاهراً اون فقط یک فایل نصب نیست و خودش فایل اجراییه. این کار باعث شده که از توی دَش پیدا نشه. ولی از توی پوشه‌ی خودش اجرا می‌شه و همه چی سر جاشه. راه حلی بلدین که اون رو به جستجوی دَش برگردونم؟
<shelding> babak_tour: با ادیت فایل لانچر دسکتاپ تلگرام می تونی اصلاحش کنی
<shelding> فایل های با فرمت زیر منظورمه
<shelding> app.desktop
<babak_tour> سلام. اینی که گفتی رو نفهمیدم.
<babak_tour> کجاست؟
<shelding> :احتمالا اینجاست
<shelding> ~/.local/share/applications/
<shelding> دنبال اینطور چیزی باش
<shelding> telegram.desktop
<babak_tour> دستت دردنکنه. الآن می‌گردم...
<babak_tour>  مامان شام رو حاضر کرد....
 * mike90 wants dinner ;)
<babak_tour> شلدینگ عزیز دستت دردنکنه. حل شد.
<shelding> ;)
<K-FIVE> hi
<K-FIVE> سلام
<babak_tour> سلام
<K-FIVE> عجب
<babak_tour> ؟
<K-FIVE> هیچی / تایپک رو دیدم گفتم تست بگیرم
<K-FIVE> عالی
<babak_tour> بچه‌ها زیاد اهل سلام علیک نیستن، ولی جواب می‌دن.
<K-FIVE> میدونم / مهمونی ک نیست
<K-FIVE> خوبه
<K-FIVE> :)
<leeper> در هالیوود ۹۵ درصد کامپیوترهای دسکتاپ و سرور از لینوکس استفاده
<leeper> می‌کنند.
<leeper> منبع: http://1pezeshk.com/archives/2008/02/_-_21.html
<leeper> برای ساختن قسمت اول انیمیشن «شرک»، ۴۱ کامپیوتر پنتیوم ۳ یک گیگاهرتزی با ۲ گیگابایت رم به صورت سری به هم متصل شدند. در پروژه شرک ۸۰ درصد کامپیوترها از لینوکس و ۲۰ درصد کامپیوترها از ایریکس استفاده می‌کردند.
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-24
<L00PER> سلام
<L00PER> چرا مرورگر نمی تونه فیلم ها رو پخش کنه؟
<Azitrex> L00PER, linkeshu bedeh check konam
<L00PER> vasta chand lahzeh
<L00PER> http://maktabkhooneh.org/course/python154 Azitrex
<Azitrex> morogaret chie ? versionesh chandeh ?
<L00PER> میگه:
<L00PER> Video format or MIMETYPE is not supported!
<L00PER> Azitrex: بهقثبخط
<L00PER> فایرفاکس
<L00PER> آخرین نسخه
<L00PER> Û´Û³
<Azitrex> beduneh moshkel baraye man play misheh
<Azitrex> flash player hatman nasb nadari
<Azitrex> in fileh video hast : http://takhtesefid.org/videos/22667073424.mp4
<Azitrex> flashplayer nasb kon OK misheh
<L00PER> دانلودش نمی خوام بکنم
<L00PER> آره فلش پلیر ندارم
<Azitrex> chera ?!
<L00PER> اما فکر نکنم اینا فلش پلیری باشه!
<Azitrex> chera test kardam flashplayer mikhad
<L00PER> چرا دانلود نمی کنم یا چرا فلش پلیر ندارم؟
<Azitrex> chera dl nemikoni ?
<L00PER> ‫اگر فلش پلیر می خواست، اصلا لوذ نمی کرد اما برای من اینجوری میشه:
<L00PER> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dqcHDNMHQNqR9QxhEWQZ
<L00PER> پلیر میاد
<L00PER> اما دکمه پخش کاری انجام نمیده
<L00PER> و رو صفحه می نویسه
<L00PER> Video format or MIMETYPE is not supported!
<L00PER> chera dl nemikoni ? (آنلاین ببینم کافیه)
<L00PER> و اینکه اگر در مرورگر ببینم حجم کمتری میبره
<Azitrex> be har hal FlashPlayer mikhad
<Azitrex> ageh ba Adobe moshkel dari az http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/ ya https://launchpad.net/lightspark estefadeh kon
<Azitrex> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<L00PER> اوکی
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-25
<fkz> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-26
<Guest13385> slm
<Amir_> salam, aqa man restore password az tariqe email ro mizanam email nemiyad
<Guest79645> dostan kasi email ya id yahoo,g+,skype... chizi az admin nadare
<Guest5690> سلام. کسی اینجا هست
<Guest5690> ؟
<mike90> 0/
<Guest5690> ینی چی این؟
<mike90> means hi :)
<farooghkz> slm
<farooghkz> slm
<farooghkz> سلام
<mike90> o/
<mike90> ?
<farooghkz> ی سوال
<farooghkz> چرا مثل بچه آدم حرف نمیزنید؟
<farooghkz> الآن صفر اسلش ینی چی؟
<farooghkz> do you know persian, mike?
<mike90> look it like a human !
<mike90> \O/
<mike90> i can read persian too.
<farooghkz> do u know persian?
<mike90> jus can read!
<farooghkz> ok.
<farooghkz> if u aren't iranian so why u come here?
<mike90> important?
<mike90> im here to help :D
<mike90> like others!
<mike90> farrooghkz: any questions?
<farooghkz> if u can't speak or write persian so how do u help here?
<mike90> eng doesn make sense here?
<farooghkz> then how others do dis?
<farooghkz> i don't need help
<farooghkz> i'm here for help other or talk. like u :-D
<mike90> dis == this ?
<farooghkz> yes.
<farooghkz> that's shorter.
<farooghkz> u are using c cmp. operators :-)
<mike90> guys here are so inactive, aren'em? i'm on +100 places and also i'm at work. lazy buddies 8(
<farooghkz> execuse me that i cant speak eng very well. :-|
<farooghkz> now im finding my dictianory 2 find meaning of sense :-D
<mike90> np :D
<farooghkz> inactive means "not active". no?
<farooghkz> what does it mean 'np'?
<mike90> np == not problem. and also "np != p" LOL.
<mike90> inactive == not active.
<mike90> and you should change "no?" to "right?" if wanna be more spec.
<mike90> farooghkz: wb ;)
<farooghkz> execuse me that i disconnected.
<farooghkz> it's iranian internet.
<farooghkz> what does wp mean?
<farooghkz> execuse me
<farooghkz> wb
<mike90> np, wb == welcome back
<mike90> typos are normal, no need to excuse for each individula one, :D
<farooghkz> it is channel to help iranian ubuntu users.
<farooghkz> but im learning eng with u :-)
<farooghkz> till no body else is here, we can speak :-)
<farooghkz> are u american?
<mike90> "till no body else is here, we can speak :-)"  <---- yeah, i know. "are u american?" <----- originally hybrid ;D
 * mike90 feels curios about farooghkz nick :D
<farooghkz> execuse me.
<farooghkz> i think u are sad of dis question.
<farooghkz> our eng sir sayed that dont ask this question dierctly
<iraj> mike90,  curious is right ;)
<mike90> damn typos :D
<mike90> farooghkz, take't easy guys, np!
<farooghkz> okay :-D
<farooghkz> iraj, can u speak persian?
<farooghkz> i think yes
<iraj> farooghkz, yup
<farooghkz> mike, if u want help so why u dont go in eng channels?
<farooghkz> i think there r more people to talk or help there .
<mike90> i'm there too!
<farooghkz> ایرج، پس تو ایرانی هستی دیگه؟
<mike90> check #ubuntu-us
<iraj> farooghkz, بله
<mike90> farooghkz: welcome there !
<mike90> farooghkz: i'm in +1000 ones ;D
<farooghkz> ok i know.
<farooghkz> but why u come here? most times here's empty of people
<iraj> mike90,  you should check your message above ;)
<iraj> message: <mike90> farooghkz, take't easy guys, np!
<mike90> iraj: waddaya mean?
<farooghkz> thanks, mike.
<iraj> mike90, farooghkz  is single person but 'guys' word is plural
<mike90> farooghkz: i'm here just because i could read persian, and thought may help.
<farooghkz> oh that
<iraj> mike90,  :))
<mike90> iraj: speakin lan is NOT as snag as writing, is it?
<farooghkz> ایرج، شاید منظورش به همه کسانی که اینجا بودند بود.
<iraj> mike90, right, i trust you , dont worry ;)
<mike90> iraj: wadda trussin issue? 8{}
<iraj> mike90, nothin :P
<farooghkz> how do i clear the screen?
<farooghkz> i cant do it with /clear
<iraj> farooghkz, clientet chie?
<iraj> farooghkz, ba 'hexchat' kar mikone
<mike90> is here always as empty as now? i was here 2-3 times before but didn C much activities! how many are u @ ur LoCo?
<mike90> *feel free not anwer if don like ;)
<mike90> *answer, avoid Iraj's complains
<mike90> :D
<farooghkz> most time there is <no> body here.
<iraj> :D
<iraj> mike90, are, hamishe khalie
<farooghkz> my client is jmirc :-D
<farooghkz> for j2me devices :-D:-D:-D
<iraj> farooghkz, good
<iraj> farooghkz,  az kojaeii?
<iraj> farooghkz, kojaye iran?
<mike90> what about LoCo ?
<farooghkz> iraj, hormozgan, bnd :-D
<farooghkz> mike, what does it mean? "loco"
<iraj> farooghkz, oh, jonubi pas
<iraj> :D
<mike90> LoCo => Local Community
<farooghkz> iraj, yes.
<farooghkz> mike, can u say something about ur self?
<mike90> farooghkz: whaddya wanna know? absolutely not about my privates :)
<farooghkz> i want know about ur science.
<farooghkz> mike, say me some other good channels.
 * mike90 has no idea about "ur science" @_@
<mike90> ur is your, ok, but whaddaya mean about "my science" ?
<farooghkz> again sorry that i cant speak eng well.:-(
<farooghkz> i want know that what do u know? programming,cli,etc.
<mike90> and also remember : "as you sow, so you shall reap"
<mike90> i'm sys level developer.
<farooghkz> oh cool!
<farooghkz> kernel developer?
<mike90> not only and exactly!
<mike90> i write drivers too, but more than these two i work on FPGAs
<farooghkz> not just kernel?
<farooghkz> u r also developer of what use in kernel. right?
<mike90> ... and combining and sharing resources between'em with a *nix OS on ARM or that FPGA
<farooghkz> i think drivers r inside kernel. right?
<mike90> sorry i did not get it too ---> "also developer of what use in kernel"
<farooghkz> pls explain me about
<farooghkz> forget that.explain abou fpgas
<mike90> FPGA = Field Programmable Gate Arrays
<mike90> -> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field-programmable_gate_array
<mike90> and i also offer you read xilinx' docs about training ;)
<mike90> gLuck in that :)
<farooghkz> sorry that i cant see links. :-|
<farooghkz> pls say a small description
<mike90> due gov restrictions on net, you cant access wikipedia too?
<mike90> oh, i heard about your govmnt's restrictions on iNet, but i never assumed to this extent !
<farooghkz> most time no.
<farooghkz> im using my small and low-level java phone to access internet and most wikipedia pages r heavy 4 my phone
<mike90> oh sorry.
<mike90> OK.
<mike90> i'm explaining ;)
<farooghkz> i should say sorry.
<farooghkz> say some nic channel
<farooghkz> nice
<mike90> FPGAs are electronic boards composed from NAND/NOR gates.
<mike90> assume'em like empty processors ready to be programmed to work as you wish
<mike90> we program'em using VHDL (today mostly SystemC)
<mike90> this gives us power to have for eg CPU with more than 2 real cores (as in core i5) and more bits (as in 64/128 bits) and more flexibilty to create our needed processors.
<mike90> this is only one aspect from many aspects we can look @ FPGAs
<mike90> farroghkz: was it enough for preface ;) ?
<mike90> *farooghkz
<mike90> wb
<farooghkz> thanks :-)
<farooghkz> in chat rooms, to people  that r online but dont speak, i say they r sleap. :-D
<mike90> better idea, they're busy in other stuffs ;)
<mike90> guys, bbl
<farooghkz> what does it mean?
<farooghkz> bbl
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-27
<farooghkz> سلام
<yasser> sallaaaaaaam
<yasser> کسی وارد به سنتواس داریم
<yasser> الوووو
<yasser> SSSSSALAM
<mike90> whaddaya need there ?
<yasser> مشکل در سنتواس دارم میتونی کمک کنی
<yasser> hhhhhhheeeyyyy
<mike90> farooghkz: hi ;)
<farooghkz> hello mike!
<farooghkz> mike, do u know mafia game?
<farooghkz> mike, r u sleep?
<farooghkz> کی اینجا هست؟
<mike90> farooghkz: sorry busy on some other stuffs too :D
<farooghkz> mike, help needed!
<mike90> farooghkz: explain, happy to help ;)
<farooghkz> i dont need help :-D
<farooghkz> do u know freedos?
<farooghkz> a person has problem with that
<mike90> farooghkz: didn worked with FreeDOS myself, but tell me, perhaps i accidentally saw on net or maybe i could link ya wida expr person in that :)
<farooghkz> join #freedos and #ubuntu
<farooghkz> find dumbo_000
<mike90> farooghkz: im on #ubuntu myself but didn C any question from dumbo
<farooghkz> stay there
<farooghkz> mike, his problem is this:
<farooghkz> cant boot from cd
<mike90> more explainations needed! tries to install and wants boot from CD?, maybe asking in "#FreeDOS" or "#DOS" helps more than #ubuntu ;)
<mike90> *bbl
<farooghkz> i think he leaved his computer. because bored
<farooghkz> in freedos channel no one answered
<mike90> *back
<farooghkz> hello mike
<farooghkz> what does it mean?
<farooghkz> 'bbl'
<Azitrex> farooghkz, be back later
<farooghkz> سلام
<mike90> farroghkz: Hi :)
<mike90> iraj: hi o/
<iraj> mike90, hey buddy
<iraj> sup?
<mike90> wup ?
<mike90> ;)
<iraj> nothing much
<mike90> but i had boring day :/
<iraj> 84 درصد ترور  و خشونت و ادم کشی جهان در دنیای اسلام رخ می دهد
<mike90> google translate sux ;)
<iraj> says president ruhani ^
<mike90> oh, seems off-topic but interesting :D
<mike90> and is islamic world middle east n africa?
<iraj> yup
<mike90> :))
<Farooghkz> ????
<farooghkz> سلام
<MasterPiece> farooghkz, salam
<reza> با سلام دوستان من بسته فونت فارسی رو از مدیریت دانلود گرفتم و نصب کردم اما در لیبره رایتر نمایش داده نمیشه کسی میدونه مشکل کجاست ممنون
<MasterPiece> یه بار باز و بسته میکرد درست میشد
<MasterPiece> افراد خیلی به حوصله عمل میکنن توی IRC !
<MasterPiece> lubotu3, تو بهشون بگو صبر  کنن دیگه
<MasterPiece> :D
<farooghkz> سلام
<milad_> سلام
<Guest14096> کسی هست؟؟
<Guest14096> سلام
<Guest14096> کسی هست ؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-26
<green_> سلام یه سرویس وی پی ان دارم یه RAS می خوام که با ldapاینتگرید بشه و مثل ibsng یا سیب گزارش سایتهایی که کاربر بازید کرده رو بده. چه راه حلی واسه این کار توی لینوکس داریم؟
<shangul> من که نظری ندارم
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-27
<shangul> danialbehzadi: may you change home page of the channel?it's www.ubuntu-ir.org
<am1n> ?
<shangul> am1n: hi
<shangul> on Freenode IRC channels can have a homepage and an email address
<shangul> idk if the email address should be updated too
<shangul> danialbehzadi: ^
<shangul> am1n: ^
<shangul> why suddenly this became busy?
<am1n> mitooni farsi type koni, ya pinglish
<am1n> <iranian> unutnu community !
<shangul> motasefaneh al'an nemintoonam farsi type bokonam
<am1n> terminal ?
<shangul> areh neveshteh irani vali man yadameh dashtam ba kharejia harf mizadam!
<shangul> baleh terminal
<shangul> am1n: dakhel log hayeh channel mike90 ro search kon
<shangul> am1n: ye zamani bood inja dashtam ba dota khareji harf mizadam va irani joz man nabood!baleh iranian channel!
<shangul> am1n: albateh tooye terminal ham misheh farsi type kard va did
<shangul> lol
<shangul> in ya'ni tabam harf hayeh man be /dev/null redirect shodan!
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<shangul> akharin payam chi bood?
<shangul> velesh
<shangul> خب الآن برگشتم به اوبونتو
<shangul> danialbehzadi, معادل فارسی شل چیه؟اگر منظورم شک شل متنی باشه
<danialbehzadi> shangul: پوسته
<shangul> اگر متنی باشه جی
<shangul> یک کلمه که مشخص بکنه این پوسته متنی هست
<shangul> پوسته متنی؟
<shangul> فک کنم همین بهتر باشه
<shangul> danialbehzadi, ^
<danialbehzadi> آره
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-28
<mohammadraufzahe> سلام
<mohammadraufzahe> دوستان
<mohammadraufzahe> سلام
<shangul> سلام
<mohammadraufzahe> من ویندوز دارم و قصد دارم به جای ویندوز Ubuntu رو نصب کنم ایا مشکلی یش نمیاد
<shangul> مثل بچه آدم بری جلو و اشتباه نکنی مشکلی نباید پیش بیاد
<shangul> چطور مگه؟
<mohammadraufzahe> و ایا اصلا ممکنه؟
<shangul> چی ممکنه؟نصب اوبونتو به جای ویندوز؟
<mohammadraufzahe> اره
<shangul> چرا نباشه؟
<mohammadraufzahe> میشه پس
<shangul> چرا نشه؟
<mohammadraufzahe> پس من برم دانلود کنم
<shangul> یه دقیقه بصبر
<mohammadraufzahe> باش
<shangul> میتونی به جای اینکه اوبونتو رو دانلود بکنی با توجه به سیستمت لوبونتو یا زوبونتو دانلود بکنی.
<shangul> مشخصات سیستمت چیه؟
<shangul> danialbehzadi, ^
<mohammadraufzahe> صبر الان میدم
<shangul> iraj, am1n ,
<mohammadraufzahe> http://upsara.com/images/vth9_2016-12-28_17-44-17.png
<mohammadraufzahe> این اطلاعاتشه
<mohammadraufzahe> دیدی؟
<shangul> بله
<shangul> یه دقه
<am1n> ghabl az har chiz say kon bedooni chikar mikoni, ba falSafeye GNU aashna beshi kheili komaket mikoni
<am1n> https://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.fa.html
<mohammadraufzahe> ممنون
<shangul> linuxbook.ir
<am1n> avalin va behtarin doostet documentHa hastan, search kon aval ghabl az inke soal beporsi too forum
<shangul> این سایت رو هم بخون
<shangul> اول از همه «لینوکس ویندوز نیست» رو بخون
<am1n> be har haal khosh oomadi
<shangul> am1n, be nazaram Xubuntu vaseh oon system behtareh, chi fekr mikoni?
<mohammadraufzahe> میخونم و یه سوال ایا میشه نصب کرد اگه میشه من بخونم
<am1n> نشد نداره
<mohammadraufzahe> مشکلی پیش نمیاره؟
<shangul> »ه
<shangul> نه
<mohammadraufzahe> ممنون
<mohammadraufzahe> اموزش نصبهم هست من ببینم
<am1n> shangul: are, farghi nemikone kheili
<shangul> من که فکر نمیکنم آموزشی نیاز باشه. قبلا ویندوز نصب کردی؟پارتیشن بندی بلدی؟
<mohammadraufzahe> اره
<shangul> am1n, manzuret beyn ubuntu va xubuntu ya chi?
<shangul> خب پس چیز جدید وجود نداره، فقط موقع پارتیشن بندی حواست باشه گند نزنی اطلاعاتت بره رو هوا!
<mohammadraufzahe> Ok
<am1n> shangul: lubuntu
<am1n> migam kheili mohem nis in chiza, say kon bishtar yad begiri
<am1n> be fekre distro nabash dargire in chiza nasho
<shangul> am1n, benazaram xubuntu download bokoneh behtareh
<am1n> are
<shangul> am1n, vali barayeh yek tazehvared ubuntu behtareh(be fekr distro nabash)
<am1n> ahum
<am1n> vase avalin bar are, movafegham
<mohammad> سلام
<shangul> https://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<shangul> mohammadraufzahe, ^
<shangul> link download
<Guest75271> سلام پارتیشن بندی چجوریه یادم رفته خیلی وقته سیستم نصب نکردم
<Guest75271> ????
<shangul> salam
<Guest75271> فیلم اموزشی یا اموزش تصویری باشه خیلی خوبه
<Guest75271> سلام
<Guest75271> میشه بگین
<shangul> man nazari nadaram
<Guest75271> جایی رو نمیشناسین؟
<am1n> ?
<shangul> پارتیشن بندی گرافیکیه
<am1n> kafiye yek ya 2ta partition besazin va ba ext4 format konin
<am1n> be onvaane root (/) va /home
<am1n> hamin
<am1n> too anjoman forum.ubuntu.ir search konid aamoozeshesh bayad baashe
<shangul> am1n, shoma python kar mikonid?
<am1n> y chizai baladam
<shangul> am1n, #python-ir
<shangul> am1n, #technotux
<am1n> کسی فعالیت داره تو این دوتا کانلال ؟
<shangul> mesl inja!
<shangul> am1n, man mashinhesab daram
<am1n> ??
<shangul> am1n, begoo "!calc 2 + 3"
<Hero> سلام
<shangul> salam
<Hero> برای سویچ کردن از ویندوز به لینوکس چه توصیه های دارید
<shangul> linuxbook.ir
<shangul> http://linuxbook.ir/chapters/linux_is_not_windows.html
<Hero> دارم مطالعه می کنم
<shangul> ok
<Hero> ممنونم
<Hero> برای استفاده از VNC  در اوبونتو چکار باید کرد
<Hero> vnc remote desktop dar ubuntu che joori ?
<Hero> ??
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-29
<moji> salam rofagha
<mohammad> سلام
<Guest85971> کسی هست
<am1n> ?
<AMIR_> SALAM
<AMIR_> خسته نباشید
<AMIR_> HI
<rh> no one is here?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-31
<sepehr> Sallaaam!
<M_> salam,
<M_> man  desktop "budegi" ro baraye ubuntu 16.04 nasb kardam, ama ye moshkeli dare va keyboardesh farsi nemishe. mammnoon misham age rahnemayie konid
<Ardeshir> hmmmm
<Ardeshir> M_
<Ardeshir> ibus raa nasb konid
<Ardeshir> M_ jaan "ibus" raa nasb konid: "sudo apt-get install ibus"
<Ardeshir> sepas baraaye peykarebandiye ibus in dastur raa vared konid: "ibus-setup"
<Ardeshir> M_ dar safheye pishe roo mitavaanid zabaane Farsi raa be saadegi nasb konid va yek kelid bedaan nesbat dahid (man khodam F2 raa be kaar migiram).
<M_> mamnoonam ardeshir jan,
<M_> lotf kardi baradar
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-01
<foo__> hello
<foo__> hi
<foo__> آقا این زنده است؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-25
<Amirhossein> کسی نیست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-26
<linuxthefish> hey, how can I get into Iran from the UK without a visa
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-27
<Fardin> salam
<farzad>  سلام من کاربر ویندوز هستم  از محیط اوبونتو بسیار خوشم میاد میخاستم ببینم سیستم عامل اوبونتو برای نیاز های روتین من مثل وبگردی و تلگرام و اینتا و ویدئو و اینا توصیه میکنید ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-30
<Morteza> سلام العلیکم
<Morteza> خوبی خوشی؟
<Morteza> حقیقتش می‌خوایم  سرور دانلودی که برای سایت داریم رو دوتاش کتیم
<Rasool> بیا خصوصی
<amir2003> سلام
<aliisingor> What's going on iran?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-31
<user____> kasi hast?
<soh3il> سلام
<soh3il> hello
<mm8909> kjhk
<mm8909> help
<mm8909> \help
<mm8909> hg
#ubuntu-ir 2018-12-25
<sefr> join
#ubuntu-ir 2018-12-26
<hadi> دوستان سلام
<hadi> من یه کمی با فایروال به مشکل بر خوردم کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-12-28
<Hamilton> Hi!
<Hamilton> Anyone here?
<Hamilton> not gonna start bouncer yet :D
#ubuntu-ir 2018-12-29
<omid125poya> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2019-12-27
<slackware> salam
<slackware> :]
<slackware> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-12-29
<ali> سلام
<ali> کسی هست؟>
